# April & May 2ww Testers ~ TTC With TX



## Skybreeze

Hello and Welcome to your 
New home for April and May's 2WW Testers 

Everyone is welcome to join in for chat and support.....just
say Hi on the thread and add your test day plus what treatment your having and we'll add you to the list 

 Love, luck and babydust 

      ​



Member Name ,Test Date ,Treatment ,Outcome

Piggy25, 1st Apr, ICSI, 
jeanange, 1st Apr, IVF
Sienna Twinkle, 1st Apr, IVF, 
guccimama, 1st Apr, FET, 
JJR81, 1st Apr, IVF, 
Marnie07, 1st Apr, IVF, 
MISS YUMMY 40, 1st Apr, DEIVF, 
janie b, 3rd Apr, ICSI, 
Laura W, 4th Apr, FET
Wynnie, 5th Apr, ICSI, 
kathyandadrian, 5th Apr, IVF, 
NickyNoodles, 5th Apr, TBC, 
Wease, 6th Apr, FET, 
michelleD, 6th Apr, FET
mixedspice5, 6th Apr, IVF/ICSI
SusanG, 6th Apr, DE/IVF, 
fusciapink, 6th Apr, IUI, 
CAT_77, 7th Apr, FET, 
Lilla My, 8th Apr, DEFET, 
Dobbie, 8th Apr, FET, 
beanie_1, 9th Apr, IUI, 
avjmh, 9th Apr, IVF
jackabean72, 9th Apr, ET, 
Rho1, TBC, FET
MyrnaH, 10th Apr, IVF, 
kelstary, 11th Apr, IVF, 
nix1973, 11th Apr, ICSI
haley, 12th Apr, DE/ET, 
poodlelover, 12 Apr, FET,  
em31178, 13 Apr, FET, 
BraveGirl, 12 Apr, FET, 
jasmine37, 14th Apr, IVF, 
solucky, 14th Apr, IVF, 
nw_76, 14th Apr, IUI, 
bea2010, 14th Apr, ET
owenl, 14th Apr, ICSI, 
jessamine, 15 Apr, DE/IVF, 
Trolley, 15th Apr, ET, 
libby29, 15th Apr, TBC, 
scottishniki, 15th Apr, TBC, 
Benetton, 15th Apr, IVF, 
BJP2008, 16th Apr, ET, 
gerbinia, 16th Apr, IVF, 
Aloe, 16th Apr, IVF, 
warmly, 16th Apr, ET
minimay, 16th Apr, IVF,  
donn1, 16th Apr, ICSI, 
COMBERS, 16th, IVF
kateyl, 16th Apr, IVF, 
lillylouis, 17th Apr, ICSI, 
Lillylouis, 18th Apr, TBC
sabah m, 19th Apr, FET, 
Irish Dee, 21st Apr, FET, 
Neeta, 21st Apr, FET
coully69, 21st Apr, IVF, 
LesleyW, 21st Apr, IVF/IMSI, 
beeholm, 21st Apr, ET
LynseyL, 22nd Apr, ET
CharlotteBH, 22nd Apr, FET, 
fiona in welwyn gc, 23rd Apr, ICSI, 
caroline9550, 23rd Apr, ICSI, 
Amily, 23rd Apr, IUI, 
Togs, 23rd, IVF
olgakorbut, 25th Apr, DE/IVF
loripori, 26th Apr, FET, 
amberboo, 27th Apr, IUI, 
oCandie, 27th Apr IVF, 
amanda21, 27th Apr, ICSI, 
cao, 28th Apr, IVF/ICSI, 
Kim1977, 29th Apr, FET, 
waywardstork, 30th Apr, ICSI, 
keirasmummy, 30th Apr, DIUI
gemgem55, 30th Apr, ICSI
moocat, 30th Apr, IVF, 
Stars*, 1st May, ET
gemgem55, 1st May, ICSI, 
Hodgson101, 7th Apr, ICSI
eknowles, 2nd May, IVF, 
dreamermel, 2nd May, DE/ICSI
linzerella, 5th May, ICSI
smilingandwishing, 6th May, DIUI
Pepperminty, 6th May, ICSI
nikki0703, 7th May, IVF
Chellebelle, 7th May, IVF
margx, 7th May, IVF
Snow_White, 8th Apr, FET
little bean, 9th May, ET
EllieGP, 10 May, FET
iwannabigbelly, 10th May, IVF
AMD, 12th May, FET
pinky2, 12th May, IVF
sarahdru, 12th Apr, ICSI
Snow White 94, 12th Apr, FET
shani rudgley, 16th May, IVF
andymay, TBC, IVF
tegk68, TBC, TBC
Spirit2, TBC, IUI, 
Fraggles, TBC, IUI
Traceytbird, TBC, ICSI, 
Bee1978, TBC, IVF, 
bertiantonio, TBC, IVF
GJT, TBC, ET
WHITEROD123, TBC, ICSI
RJS, TBC, ET
pinksterp, TBC, IVF, 
borah. TBC, ET




Much love, Natalie & Frankie xxx​
We will to be updating the list over the next few days and will be removing people from early March so if anyone would like adding, editing etc to the list then please let us know!! 
Each post on this thread will be modified with a green tick on the top left corner by myself or Frankie B.


----------



## Laura W

Hi everyone just bookmarking. 
hope you are all well. welldone on all the BFP'S and so sorry for all the BFN's
Having a bit of a dilemma. i am due to be testing on tues next week and have been drinking pomegranate juice. i have heard mixed reports about it now but going onto the POM juice webiste it seems that is says its healthy during pregnancy. 
any feedback would be really appreciated. xxxx


----------



## Rio1

Don't you hate it when you trawl the internet looking for early pregnancy syptoms and all they list is a missed period and a positive pregnancy test!!!! A positive pregnancy test is hardly a symptom!!!! hope my irritability is a good sign!!!

   
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Laura W

ha ha defo. i have been googling everything i have been eating and drinking to make sure its safe and getting different views on every page i read. normal people that get pregnant naturarlly surely dont do half of this do they. it does make me wonder i worry so much !!! 
X


----------



## MyrnaH

Agree, I have been researchen what to eat and what not to eat the last 4 days.... (refresher, as I did that too during the first three 2WW  )

According to my research:
Pomegranate juice is rich in vitamins A, C and E - all three key antioxidants. (Make you look younger    )

Pregnancy - a source of folic acid 
Pomegranate juice is a great source of folic acid which is essential for the healthy development of babies. Folic acid, also known as folate, is vital for the formation of red blood cells and DNA, which contains every individual's particular genetic code. New research has also demonstrated a direct link between folate levels and birth weight. Women with higher folate levels during early pregnancy were more likely to have heavier, and therefore healthier babies. Drinking a daily glass of Pomegreat juice is almost certainly the easiest and most delicious way for pregnant mothers to ensure that they and their babies get 100 per cent of the recommended daily allowance of folic acid. 

So sounds fine to me.
Myrna

/links


----------



## Laura W

thanks ever so much for that Myrna, i was a bit worried about the vitamin a levels in it as you are not supposed to have Vitamin A in pregnancy. what do you reckon xxxx


----------



## MyrnaH

Hi Laura,

I would just have a glass or two a day, but not liters. 

xx


----------



## HazelW

Bookmarking


----------



## Monkeymoo

Hi all just to let you know the BEST NEWS EVER!!  BFP!!!!!!    

Good luck again to all those still waiting and plenty of


----------



## MyrnaH

Whooohooooooo !!!! Congratulations Monkeymoo, fantastic news !!!!


----------



## Laura W

huge congratulations monkeymoo xxxxxxx


----------



## MISS YUMMY 40

Massive congrats to you monkeymoo    
xx


----------



## jessamine

Hello ladies can I join you.

I have had 3 day DE ET today with a single 8 cell embie.  It has been a very stressful week as only 1 of the 5 embies fertilised so we have been praying hard to get to today.  OTD is 15 April but predict I may go out of my mind before then  

Best of luck to you all


----------



## Marnie07

Hi monkeymoo!
Big congrats on your BFP!! Lots of luck!

Love 
Marnie


----------



## kathyandadrian

Evening All...........


Monkeymoo, Nettya and Miss Yummy Congratulation on your      

Marnie and JJR81 - So sorry ladies my heart really does go out to you   

For those of us still left in torture............

I have had the most stressful, horrific, awful, run aroundy day at work, been really short tempered and just ssoooooooooooo did not want to be there staring at the pee sticks!!!!!! 

Everyone else is feeling the same as me.................I just want to know aaaarggghhhhh 

4 more sleeps till test day ? Can I hold out that long 

Only things I have had are, AF pains, back ache, headache, everything tastes salty? 1 hot sweat and my basal body temp has remained 03 degrees above the norm Oh and very nowty lol but I really think thats now fast becoming the stress of the wait

I suppose I just feel priveleged that I have been able to get this far some unfortunate women never get as far as us girlies so we should be pleased we have got to the 2ww or does that sound silly? 

Hope everyone is coping ok 

Take care and good luck to all THIS IS GONNA BE ONE HELL OF AN EASTER! 


Kathy xxxx


----------



## zoe 1

Congrats to you girls with bfp's and hang on in there to all with bfn's.
Good luck to you all testing soon xxxx


----------



## nettya

Marnie, JJR81 - I'm so so sorry.  I was really hoping you guys were going to be ok.


----------



## clasha1

Marnie so so sorry to hear your sad news xx 

Congrats to the positives xx


----------



## Lane Kent

Just wanted to thank everyone who gave me support in the March/April 2ww thread.  

All the best to everyone still in their 2ww.    to the BFNs and congratulations to all the BFPs.

I called in my BFP on Tuesday after a third test in 5 days said I was pregnant.  Furthermore the conception indicator had moved on to 2-3 weeks.  This was confirmed at my GPs yesterday, although it took 2 nurses before I was finally ocnvinced.  I still panic at every pain and cramp but the hospital and the GP today told me to only worry if there is blood, and even then not necessarily bad.  Got my "Viability Scan" on the 20th April so will feel much better after that.

Miracles truly can happen, just hang in there everyone.

Thanks Again!


----------



## Wynnie

Congrats monkeymoo, nettya and yummy. Marnie and jjr81 I am very sorry - thinking of you.
I have 4 sleeps left too kathy and I am going out of my mind, not sure if my boobs are bigger or smaller anymore. Feeling tired and have slight nausea. Who knows!?!? My hubby and I are off to Cornwall on hols tomorrow for a week so looking forward to getting away. Pls could you update me, I had Icsi and due to test on 5th, not 4th - thanks v much. Happy Easter ladies xxx


----------



## Beanie3

Big hugs to those with bfn's    

Congrat's to those with bfp's   

week to go, apart from sore (.)(.), feeling quite good, but not getting my hope's up....


----------



## cherrycake

Hi Ladies

Well it was a   for us this morning.  Don't know what more I can do I really felt lilke we'd found our solution this time  by using donor eggs 2 x 5 day blasts from a donor in her v early 20's so I think there must be something wrong with me inside - its the only conclusion I can draw.  Don't know where to turn now I just feel like I've let everyone down, my DH the most of all.     

Might ask if there's any ladies out there who have had multiple DE IVF failures or am I the only one in the world.

Cx


----------



## kathyandadrian

Morning Cherrycake

So sorry about your BFN     

It's so difficult to know what to say apart from it probably isn't you, IVF can still be a numbers game even when you get to ET, even with Donor eggs. I am sure that when you have your review appt therewill be lots of questions that you can ask to clarify things. There is Donor egg chat one evening, if you PM one of the mods they will tell you when it is, I think its Wednesday?
Then have alook through the boards I am 100% sure you will find that ladies have got pg on there 2nd try with them.

In the meantime, be there for each other and have some quality time together I am sure your DH doesnt feel like you have let him down hun I'm sure he thinks you have done the most amazing thing for him by trying.

Take care and I know that one day you will get a BFP

Lots of Love 

Kathy xxxx


----------



## cherrycake

Thanks so much for your words of support Kathy 
Cxx


----------



## Jess81

Morning Ladies, 
thanks you all for your kind words it really has been the most stressful 2 weeks ever! we're hoping to start our next set of treatment in july. 

Good luck to all testing in the next few weeks! 

             

Jess 
x


----------



## MyrnaH

Goodmorning everybody,

Jess, Cherrycake, Marnie so sorry to hear you were not lucky this time      hope next time it will work for you.

Monkeymoo, Nettya and Miss Yummy       

I am on my 5th day past ET and it feels like these 2 weeks are going to take forever... 
Glad the long weekend has started and planning to do absolutely nothing but read a good book and chill out.
Unfortunately I could not take time of from work this time, but tried not to move from my chair  
I am just praying it hasn't affected my little beanie settling in... I did feel lots of little twinges yesterday down below, but obviously that can be anything.

Reading all your stories keeps me sane, so thanks for listening and sharing.

xxx
Myrna


----------



## Newday

I'm only on day 4 and going mad already. I have twinges in my lower back left hnad side like stitch. I had donor eggs so know it's not ovaries or anyhting like that. Apart from that nothing
Dawn


----------



## zoe 1

Hi girls,

Ive got my visibility scan 20th april, it feels like the 2ww all over again, only 3 weeks.
Still on knicker watch, boobs feel tender now and light headed with a bit of nausea too.
Good luck to all testing and on 2ww,
Have a great easter weekend and eat lots of chocolate,
oh still have af pains apparently this is normal!! xx


----------



## MyrnaH

Quick question:

Does anybody know if it is safe to have a beauty treatment like facial or manicure/pedicure while on 2WW?
Still have a beauty voucher (X-Mas gift) and want to treat myself this weekend.

Any thoughts?


----------



## jessamine

day 2 and I am already going mad  

don't think I have had any symptoms yet but have had a dull headache since et but have put that down to the weather.  can I ask the ladies with a BFP how soon after et they noticed any symptoms? and what they were please.  I have had DE IVF so not sure what I should feel this time  

congrats to those with a BFP and    to those with a BFN


----------



## janie b

Well that's me done.  AF has arrived so there be no point even testing tomorrow.
Not sure what my next move will be..i'm running out of funds and this is soooo difficult.


janie x


----------



## MyrnaH

Oh nooooo, so sorry to hear Janie. Still test tomorrow though, you never know...


----------



## jessamine

janie


----------



## MyrnaH

jessamine said:


> don't think I have had any symptoms yet but have had a dull headache since et but have put that down to the weather. can I ask the ladies with a BFP how soon after et they noticed any symptoms? and what they were please. I have had DE IVF so not sure what I should feel this time


Have a look at this poll regarding symptoms in the voting room:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0


----------



## jessamine

thanks Myrnah


----------



## Moonbeam08

hi ladies
i was hoping to join you under brigher circumstances.. im due to test on teh 16th april but im fearful its all over for me before its even begun..

i just had 2 x 4cell grade b embies put back this afternoon at 2.30pm

at 8pm i experienced severe cramps (3 of them) and milder ones since.

i read that this may cause the embies to be expelled from the uterine cavity (science journals).

is this true? 

how normal is bad cramping on the day of et and can they have affected a potential postitive outcome ?

how can i ease them? 

what can have caused this?

thanks in anticipation of replies as i am very concerned its all over before it has begun


----------



## kathyandadrian

Hi Myrnah

Please don't get upset, all of this is perfectly normal and honestly you do not get cramps as your body expels embryos - not unless you are some weeks nown the line and it is a miscarriage.

All the pains and twinges you are feeling are perfectly normal hun. The best thing to do is relax and realise that the changes that have occured in your body of late are more likely to be the cause of your sudden aches, pains and twinges, I have done 4 x 2wws now and had all the things you mentioned and so does everyone else I think

Hope it all works out for you

Kathy xxxx


----------



## kathyandadrian

During one of my many searches - I found this and found it quite amusing.......... 


I hate to brag, but after more than 24 cycles of trying to conceive, I am something of an expert on the early pregnancy symptoms that people report on fertility-related message boards, which I will not link to because (a) I have vowed never to enter an early pregnancy symptoms post again, or at least not during this cycle, (b) I have all the symptoms memorized, anyway, and (c) I would like to keep any neophytes away from such posts, for their own good. But it is safe to say that I've done my research. 

Moreover, I can be quite imaginative and empathetically hypochondriacal, and so in the heady early days of TTC (and, later, the post-lap period and the early IVF era), I detected and/or persuaded myself that I was feeling these symptoms. As a result of this pioneering research, I can now bring you a list of some of the most commonly cited symptoms and possible alternative explanations.* If this saves even one desperate, imaginative, Dr.-Google-consulting IFer from wasting hours and hours wondering if maybe, maybe, she is knocked up (instead of just waiting a couple of days and then peeing on a stick), then my efforts shall have been worth all the heartache. With the time I have spent poring over these posts and analyzing my body, I could have written a hit screenplay that might have paid for more fertility treatments. 

So here goes: 

Sore boobs: 
Possible explanation: You're pregnant! 
Alternative explanations: Progesterone is making your boobs hurt. Or: that vise grip you've had on them for the last week (in order to check to see if they hurt) has resulted in bruises, which hurt. 

Cramps that feel just like AF: 
Possible explanation: Your uterus is expanding, since you're pregnant! 
Alternative explanations: Your ovaries are each the size of your cat's head, and your uterus resents the fact that they're occupying all the real estate down there. Or: AF might be coming. Or: those are actually bowel cramps, indicating that perhaps you shouldn't have ordered the large seaweed salad or chased it with the cheese course. Or: so great are your psychosomatic powers that you have willed your uterus to cramp, in which case I acknowledge your accomplishment. 

High temperatures: 
Possible explanation: Your body is producing temperature-raising progesterone, because you're pregnant! 
Alternative explanations: If you're doing IVF, you're injecting progesterone into your body every day, duh. Or: you're in such a frenzy of anxiety and anticipation at all times that you've pushed up your own body temperature. Yes, thank you, I am well known for this feat. 

Discharge down thar: 
Possible explanation: Your body is producing lots of fluid and plugging up your cervix in anticipation of 38 more weeks of pregnancy! 
Alternative explanations: If you produce a solid amount of progesterone on a normal cycle, you probably have always done this and are only noticing it now, since why would you notice it normally, since, uh, gross? Or: drugs! 

Flatulence: 
Possible explanation: Your body is slowing down its digestion to get all the nutrients out of every bite you eat! You know, so it can feed your baby! 
Alternative explanations: You've upped your fiber intake since you're TTC. Or: see seaweed salad comment, above. 

Frequent urination: 
Possible explanation: Your body is working overtime to clear toxins from your body! Since you're knocked up! (Note that I just made this explanation up.) 
Alternative explanations: You're drinking water since you're TTC. Or: you always pee all the time. Or: you want to be peeing all the time since it would mean you're pregnant, so this makes you have to go more often. Or: someone has just told you you can't go to the bathroom for ten hours, which makes you have to go now. 

The cat food smells bad: 
Possible explanation: Pregnancy hormones have made your nose attuned to smells, perhaps to keep you from eating something rancid and endangering your baby-to-be. 
Alternative explanation: The cat food always smells bad - you just don't normally get so close or indulge in a long, wine-sniffing snort of the stuff. 

Metallic taste in your mouth: 
Possible explanation: I have no idea. But you're pregnant! 
Alternative explanations: You've been sucking on a penny. Or: your powers of psychosomatic conjuring are so great that you've created this sensation, in which case I bow humbly before you, because even I have never been able to feel this one. 

Glass in your nipples: 
Possible explanation: Pregnancy hormones are making your nipples grow and expand into disturbing, dark, saucer-sized entities. 
Alternative explanation: Progesterone in oil. 

Insomnia and nightmares: 
Possible explanation: Your brain is detecting subtle changes in your pregnant body, and it is processing this rather major development. 
Alternative explanations: This is merely a symptom of being (a) in the 2ww, (b) infertile, or, (c) in the most severe cases, in the 2ww and infertile. 

Orgasm dreams: 
Possible explanation: Your uterus is cramping as it expands, and so your sleeping mind tries to create a scenario around this physical sensation, which then results in some sort of pleasurable dream, which in turn creates a pleasurable physical sensation. 
Alternative explanations: This is the one feint by the universe towards rectifying the injustice you're suffering; enjoy. Or: you're horny! (Note: this explanation is less likely if you are on your sixth (or higher) unsuccessful natural TTC cycle, in which case you may feel you never want to have sex again.) 

Fatigue: 
Possible explanation: Your body is in overdrive, trying to raise a good citizen of the world! 
Alternative explanations: Progesterone. Or: all that hoping has worn you out. Or: insomnia and nightmares (see above). 

Nausea: 
Possible explanation: Pregnancy hormones are upsetting your tummy, which doesn't seem to make much sense, but then neither does your appendix. 
Alternative explanation: You've been sniffing too much cat food. 

Blue veins in boobs and stomach: 
Possible explanation: Because you are working to support two lives, your circulatory system has to ramp up majorly - hence the visible veins. 
Alternative explanation: You are descended from a long line of pallid, possibly inbred people of Northern European heritage, and your skin is always translucent; also, you were looking at yourself underneath fluorescent lights. 


* Please note that I have no medical training and, in fact, haven't taken any science classes since I was in high school, except for "physics for poets" in college, which was one of my worst grades. Moreover, I have a short attention span and tend only to solipsistically read through studies that have direct bearing on my personal situation. Also, I am not very smart. 

/links


----------



## CAT_77

Hi Ladies

Is anyone that is due to test next week given in yet ? I am due to test on Weds but going to buy a test today and test tomorrow. I have had period pains for the past few days(period is due tomorrow), a banging head ache and then I have started to bleed slightly this morning. Just need to put my mind at rest what ever the result is now. I am going mad and can't concentrate on anything else  
I still have a glimour of hope that everything is ok ? I can't imagine starting all over again ......... after all the meds again it just seems like a long time away that it might actually happen !!!!! ( no frosties left )
Plus my mum is back from a 3 week holiday tomorrow and she doesn't know that I am on the 2ww again so nothing would be better then giving her some unexpected good news when she lands tomorrow  

Heres still hoping and good luck everyone.

Cat


----------



## kathyandadrian

Morning Cat

I know how you feel, it's so hard but what you have to realise that if you test early and I suppose you will be testing 3/4 days early? You could get a fals BFN as there may not be enough Hcg to give you an accurate reading.
The slight bleed could be implantation - Have a look on the boards there are sooooo many women who bled in IVf pregnancy especially this early. Please dont get upset it's no good for the embies hunni

Try and hold out if you can

Kathy xxxx


----------



## CAT_77

Hi Kathy

I am presuming because I have had a completely natural cycle (no meds at all) this would be like if you were trying to conceive naturally so I could test now as I am due on tomorrow ? Have you any experience with this situation ? 

Thanks

Cat x


----------



## sobz

hey i dont normally post here....i am on my 2ww... 
this is just for kathy....i loved ur post on symptoms....hilarious its so hard to get thru each day without worrying about
symptoms and ur list was just fantastic......so funny...
thank u for brightening my day....
love
sobz


----------



## JasmineX

Hi there ladies, 

Please can I join you? I had 2 embryos transferred yesterday on my first IVF cycle and I am already going mad with the wait!

Been trying to stay in bed since yesterday, to give everything best chance, so watching TV , sleeping and surfing the net to try and keep distracted!

I felt sick this morning and wondered if it was a symptom    

Due to test 14th April. I think I will have gone completely mad, long before then though. Any tips, would be gratefully received!

Happy Easter to all



Jasmine
XXXXX


----------



## JasmineX

Kathy, 

Just read your post on symptoms and it made me laugh so much !!!  

Already I feel loads better and not so mad  

Thank God I have found this thread

XXX


----------



## yoko

Hi, I am not on the 2ww wait YET, sorry ! But I read these posts sometimes & I had to comment on Kathy`s list of symptoms, hilarious   and also disagree that you (Kathy) are not very smart.

Good luck to everyone, I hope to be joining you soon. xx


----------



## Newday

Kathy very funny

I am on day 5 today feel very down and sad convinced this hasn't worked again

Dawn


----------



## tegk68

Hello!

I thought I'd join in on the 2ww torture list! I had my transfer (day 5) on Friday 26th March, so I think that makes me 5 days plus 8 days - so 12 days along??

Have had awful, hideous period pain type cramps the last 24 hrs or so, which are freaking me out. Coupled with dreadful bloating (oh the joy of progesterone!). The last two nights I have been up and down going to the loo, so not really getting much quality sleep either. So I know all about how hard it is to stay positive Dawn (((hugs)))

About to tuck into a huge bag of Haribo in an effort to cheer myself up ;-)

Hope everyone is doing OK today?

Helen


----------



## MyrnaH

Kathy great post!      

Btw it was BJP2008 who was worried about her cramps, I am not having much symptoms and am now getting worried that I should have more... not even a bit of spotting in sight on day 10 past ovulation. 
Maybe you can come up with some reassuring words regarding this as well?

Welcome Helen, Dawn and Jasmine!
Fingers crossed Cat sending lots of  

Myrna


----------



## bingbong

Kathy that was a great post    

good luck everyone  

bingbong x


----------



## Rio1

Hi everyone,
CAT I think we're in a parallel FET world (or nightmare!)
I am due to test next thursday and am 11dpo today. Started spotting this morning, and I know its over. tested today and is negetive, I know its early but coupled with the bleeding does not look good. will test again tomorrow with fmu but me and dh already thinking about next steps. Thinking about cgh testing? Myrna any tips would be great!! 4th failed cycle all self funded, and seemilingly no closer!!! ahhhh!
Thanks Kathy for your post good to have something cheery!!!
good luck every one!!
xxxx


----------



## tegk68

Rho, I'm so sorry you're worried and feeling down. 11dpo is still early days is it not? and many, many HPT's would not detect a pregnancy this early, and could the spotting be implantation or something? Fingers crossed for you (((hugs)))

Well, relief is nigh this end, the cramping has finally stopped (for the moment?!) and I feel so much better.


----------



## Moonbeam08

katy 

huge   for taking the time to reply to me.. your symptom post really cheered me up as well.

you are right of course our bodies have taken a battering to get to this point already

im keen to know if anyone had similar pains on day of ET and went on to get a BFP that would cheer me up even more to know they are probably still in there and dividing as i type


----------



## jackabean72

Hey Ladies

Loved the post Kathy, so funny and very helpful for everyone on the 2WW.  The wait is def driving me crazy, like everyone else it's a constant analysing of every twinge and pain.  I'm testing in 6 days, thinking of testing early but here's the thing... it's a kinda nice feeling know that I might be pregnant and once you take that test and if it says no then there's no going back from that.  Right now I've got some hope that there might be a life growing inside me. 

Good luck to everyone testing this week.      

 for everyone to get  

Jxx


----------



## Dobbie

thanks kathy, that just cheered me up no end LOL

9dp2dt and pounding headache is about it,peeing more often but as kathy says I do pee alot and probably just noticing it more LOL
Working mega hard this weekend so reckon if Findus and Birdseye have stuck then they certainly are stuck good and proper after the last few days


----------



## Beanie3

Kathy loved the post, made me giggle...which was def needed with the madness of the 2ww


----------



## JasmineX

Well, just what you don't want to hear on the 2ww...DH just told me a 40yr old friend of mine is 10 weeks pregnant - natural, "of course" and happened within 2 months of trying. Her first one at 38 also happened within 2 months of trying. Why, why, why? Just makes me feel like such a freak. I can't even pretend to be remotely happy for her right now  

Sorry for a glum post. FF BFPs always cheer me up, because its people that have been through what I'm going through, but natural pregancies from friends who have had everything so easy just destroy me.  

I was doing much better on the PMA up to now. Now I just feel like a jealous, evil witch.



Jasmine
X


----------



## Spirit2

Hi Ladies,

I have been lurking but thought I would join in. Beanie I am pretty much in the same position as you, same age, some past surgery (though this was for a fibroid) and on my second IUI with same dates. 

I have had a really bad time of it recently, lost my lovely Dad and my sister has just announced that she is pregnant so when I talk to my Mum and her this is what the talk is about. 

So, I very stupidly and naughtily did an early test this morning. I burst into tears as it was negative but when I looked at in the bright daylight, there was a very very very faint thin line. I really don't think it can be anything probably just an evaporation line as I cannot emphasize how faint it was. Other symptoms are very sore boobs in the last few days (but I am progesterone which I think can cause this), spotty skin, a bit of heartburn and feeling of slight nausea in the morning but I think a lot of these could be in my mind.  Since surgery I have also been getting a lot of pelvic and back pain 1 week before my period so I also have this.

Really not sure what to think about it all. Wish I hadn't done it now and wish I had waited. 

I am hoping that you ladies will convince me to hold off and now wait until my period inevitably arrives
as I know it will.


----------



## Beanie3

Spirit sweetie sending massive hug     please dont give up hope just yet


----------



## BraveGirl

hi all. can I join?

I test on 12 APril if someone could put me on the list?

I am 6dpo and had 1 3day embie put back on a natural FET cycle.  Its my first single transfer without any drugs at all and on my scan I think my lining looked totally rubbish so I am sure it wont have worked.  I dont know why I bother to be honest, except I cant stop.

anyway, no symptoms at all. got a shoooting pain in my left breast today but they dont feel any heavier, no cramping or anything.

sorry for the negativity but I am just so low at the moment about it all.  I have booked in for next full IVF in June.


----------



## jessamine

jackabean I know exactly where you are coming from with the not wanting to test early and get a BFN because it means you stay pupo, I am pleased to say that I have never tested early without reason.

Jasmine, Spirit and Bravegirl, keep those chins up


----------



## MyrnaH

Rho1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> CAT I think we're in a parallel FET world (or nightmare!)
> I am due to test next thursday and am 11dpo today. Started spotting this morning, and I know its over. tested today and is negetive, I know its early but coupled with the bleeding does not look good. will test again tomorrow with fmu but me and dh already thinking about next steps. Thinking about cgh testing? Myrna any tips would be great!! 4th failed cycle all self funded, and seemilingly no closer!!! ahhhh!
> Thanks Kathy for your post good to have something cheery!!!
> good luck every one!!
> xxxx


Hi Rho1,

I am sure the test was negative because you tested early!!! Spotting is good. I have not had spotting yet and am worried about that 

Have a look at this thread: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=231315
I have written a bit more about the array CGH that we had done this self funded round.
We wanted no stone left unturned this time, so IVF/ICSI and CGH. I feel we are in last chance saloon.

xxx


----------



## CAT_77

Morning Everyone

Well..... as suspected I did a test this morning and its a    again so its back on the mad meds cycle for us again. Not sure what the process is until we speak to the clinic on Tuesday. 

Good Luck to everyone else still in waiting    

Cat x


----------



## jessamine

CAT77 so sorry


----------



## JasmineX

CAT77 - So sorry to hear   Hope the clinic can give you some answers next week. In the meantime take good care of yourself  

Jasmine
XXXXX


----------



## MyrnaH

CAT77   so sorry to hear your bad news


----------



## kathyandadrian

Cat so sorry to hear your news hun     xxx

Kathy xxxxx


----------



## kathyandadrian

Hi All 

Just wanted to say I have caved in early day before OTD and got, after 4 attempts with my own eggs at 42 and I still don't quite beleive it but I have 2 lines - A          !!!!!! 

          

I wanted to go down the donor egg route after 3 BFNs but Adrian wanted to have 1 last go with my own eggs - He is always right!!!! 

TOTALLY SHOCKED BUT ABSOLUTELY DELIGHTED - Gave Adrian the test after he gave me my easter egg and said Happy Easter !!!!

Good luck to all those dong this journey, don't give up hope - It can work !!!!

Lots and Lots of Love 

Kathy xxxxx


----------



## Newday

Kathy

congratulations

I am on day 6 tested negtaive I  know it's probably too early but can't help thinking it's over
dawn


----------



## kathyandadrian

Hiya 

I tested day 6 and it was negative I knew it would be was just waiting if Hcg had left my system, Today I am day 12 and although it is a clear distinct line it will go darker - you are waaaaay too early hun xxx


----------



## Newday

Kathy thanks for admiting that it helps I didn't have trigger shot as I've had donor embryos but it still helps to know. Did you test any other days?

I feel jittery skakey now is that my imagination I wonder?
Dawn


----------



## Wease

Happy Easter all..
Sorry to hear the sad results..
I thought Merlin might bring us some magic...!?
I'm day 13 post FET and going (or gone really) slightly insane!
I so want to know if its worked but also scared  it hasn't worked so don't want to know it's a bit like christmas looking at your presents under the tree!
I'm doing my best at distracting myself off to find some sea air..
Hang in there
Wease x


----------



## Fraggles

Kathy

Congratulations. I had iui yesterday so just at start of my 2ww.

Good luck to everyone.

F


----------



## JasmineX

Kathy, 

 on the  !!!

     

Wonderful news!



Jasmine
XXXXX


----------



## saragh

Sorry but I don't participate too often, I'm a lurker but had to post after seeing Kathy's news!! Huge congrats  Kathy!!! You've given me a bit of hope in the gloom today, AF seems to have arrived and my basal temp dropped like a stone this morning  
I'm 42 in a few weeks so if you've managed it it gives me a ray of light!!
Everything crossed for you that it sticks.


----------



## Fraggles

saragh I am 42 in a few weeks time - where did the time go. I just discovered this thread today - you may already have seen it and I may be behind with the times but I am all for sharing any information which may bring a new light or a different take on this journey to help us get an elusive BFP. It's http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=217901.0

F x


----------



## janie b

Congratulations Kathy  that's brilliant news- you give me hope.  
Take it easy and look after yourselves!
Janie x


----------



## jackabean72

Congrads to Kathy on your   I bet that was ur DH best Easter gift ever! Forget the chocolate egg lol.

Good luck to everyone else testing this week, my OTD is Friday and I am undecided if I should test early??

JXxx


----------



## Beanie3

Cat77 so sorry hun    

Kathy - congrats, what an amazing easter gift   

Good luck to everyone testing this week       ....I will be testing saturday, OTD is friday but working and if its not good news do not want to be at work 

Beanie xx


----------



## MISS YUMMY 40

Kathy- Brilliant news of your   , fantastic, take things easy...
   to those who didn't get one
X X


----------



## gerbinia

Hi Ladies,

I hope you don't mind me joining you. 
Can you please add me to the list i got 2 embies on board and my OTD is Fri 16th April.
I am really nervous as this will be my last tx with my own eggs as I am a poor responder, however this tx has been the best out of all 3 I responded well to the drugs.
This time I had 8 eggs collected, 4 fertilised and the easter bunny gave me 2 embies which are now on board. I had to wait nearly 2hrs for transfer with a full bladder this morning as there was some sort of emergency but totally worth it.
I wish you all good luck for your OTD      

thank you and lots of love

Nicole x


----------



## jessamine

newday I also had donor eggs and it is my first and last attempt with them.  I just don't know what to expect to feel by way of 'signs' as there was no trigger shot or ec so have felt pretty much like normal, have had a couple of faint twinges today but very faint, I am 3dp 3dt.  I guess all we can do is hang in there and see what happens on OTD, best of luck to you


----------



## JasmineX

Please ignore this post - I finally figured it out.

Well that's 2 hours less of the 2ww....!!!



Jasmine
XXXXX



Hi Ladies 

I have a random question for you!

I saw your lovely tickers and thought I ought to get myself one for the countdown to OTD. I've set everything up on the ticker factory website, but now I can't get my ticker into my profile. Can someone please tell me what I am doing wrong, if you have a moment?

I am copying the whole "bbcode" section from the website into the "profile ticker" box in my profile, but that doesn't seem to work! 

This is a great distraction on the 2ww, I tell you!  



Jasmine
XXXXX


----------



## solucky

hi

please may i join you

i had 2x 3 day embryos transferred on 29th march.my otd is 14th april.have bin testing already and getting negatives.i kno its probably too early but cant help feeling disappointed


----------



## bangles

Hi KathyandAdrian - just wanted to say well done - brilliant news - haven't managed to get back onto chat last couple of days - but wow!  Fantastic.  Solucky - move away from the hpt's!  Cat_77 - sorry it didn't work out for you this time.  Bangles x


----------



## BraveGirl

cat_77 so sorry to hear your news

kathy - congratulations.

solucky it is far too early! I test 12 april and would not dream of testing yet.  Stop right now#!!!


----------



## Aloe

hi there,
could you please add me?
doing a fresh IVF cycle at the moment, had one blast transfered on 4.4.10, Pregnancy Test is 16.04.10           
(I've done one IVM and one FET, both BFN)
thank you and good luck to everyone!!!!
Aloe xxx


----------



## MyrnaH

Kathy, I am over the moon for you!!! You had the best Easter egg ever       

Welcome Fraggles, Gerbina, Solucky and Aloe!   

I must confess.... I tested this morning day 11 past ovulation....   of course, waaaayyy to early but disappointing nevertheless. That tought me being too curious.
Never mind will not do it again, as it is too depressing.

xxx


----------



## Wynnie

OMG I GOT A BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!        

I can't believe it.  Congrats to you too Kathy and good luck everyone.  This site has been fantastic and really got me through the horrid 2WW. 

Thank you everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

High Five Wynnie and what a great Easter present. Congratulations.

F x


----------



## Every cloud....

Congratulations Wynnie!! What a brilliant start to a bank holiday Monday.

I did a HPT this morning, a day early, and got BFN. Have I tested too early?

x


----------



## Wynnie

So sorry to hear that but definitely test again tomorrow. 

Keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## tegk68

Kathy and Wynnie that's BRILLIANT    

SusanG and Myrna, you are testing a little early so there's hope yet (((hugs)))

Far less hope for me unfortunately. Have had AF cramping now for 4 days!!! I'm 10 days past a 5 day transfer - so 15dpo and tested this morning and nothing doing . This was it, our last chance. No more money, just heartache


----------



## NickyNoodles

Congratulations to Kathy and Wynnie on your   fantastic news


Unfortunately it wasn't to be for us this time, got a   early this morning  

No frosties so back onto the meds i guess, will talk to the clinic Tuesday.

   to all those testing this week


----------



## jessamine

congratulations wynnie   

so sorry nickynodles   

hang in there tegk68 you never know


----------



## Newday

Congratulations to the BFP's and sorry to those with BFN's

I fear I will be one of the later I know people will say it's early but testing negative 7 days psot blast transfer 12 DPO it should really be showing by now

This was our last go too I've had 3 FET's in last 6 months looks like all BFN's
Dawn


----------



## Traceytbird

Hi ladies

Congrats on the  

Really feel reading the posts for the   sending you lots of    

I have just had 1 blast put on board yesterday first time ICSI so never had this 2w wait so pleased to have got this far just hope this little one sticks with us    

TbirdX


----------



## jackabean72

Congrads to all the   sorry to all the   .  

I have a question should you period be due as normal even with all the drugs and EC, ET?  

Thanks
Jx


----------



## Trolley

Hi girls may I join you please.

Had ET of 3 day 2 embies last Wednesday so test date is the 15th although I will wait until the following Saturday (17th) morning as I can't face going to work if I get a BFN.  I was a mess last time.

Been keeping busy so as not to think about it but finding today tough as so may people I know are pregnant at the moment.

Hi to Traceybird and Jackabean - I recognise you from other forums  

Hope you've all had a great Easter break and congrats to those of you with BFP's!

Trolley


----------



## jackabean72

Arghhhhh this waiting is driving me nuts  

Wish I could sleep till Friday, not getting at work done as can't concentrate!!! 

Jxx


----------



## Irish Dee

Hello ladies,

I hope that I can join you all here.  I had 2 embies transferred today and my test date is April 21st.

Dee


----------



## JasmineX

Hi everyone

And to the other newbies -Dee,  Trolley.

I  am having a terrible,terrible day. I feel so depressed and hormonal. Its my first IVF so I don't know if its the progesterone,or just me and the 2ww! I still have well over a week to testing, and I just feel so bloody negative. Had a lovely relaxing morning with DH and then a big horrible row. I am all over the place. 

I'm due to test on a Wednesday, but Trolley I like your idea of leaving it to the weekend, so its not on a work day. I'll have to see if I have the strength to hold on for a few days extra...

Hope you are all well



Jasmine
XXXXX


----------



## Trolley

Welcome Dee!

Jasmine I am sure it's the progesterone Hun so please don't think you're going crazy.  I feel exactly the same and went to bed for 2 hours today so sort myself up.  It is such a beautiful day here in East Sussex but I haven't been able to bring myself to go out.

Not only are we now being pumped with progesterone but our poor bodies have been 'horsewhipped' with drugs over the last few weeks so it is no surprise that our hormones are in turmoil plus the obvious anticipation of us all wanting the happy ending.  When I had my first IVF I argues with my DH as he didn't get it but thankfully this time he understands a lot more having seen it all once before!

I had my post ET acu on Saturday and she said that during these 2 weeks we must treat ourselves - eat buckets of chocolate if that's what you fancy and sleep if you're tired.

Just look after yourself Hun

Trolley


----------



## narla

Hi Ladies

I too am struggling today. I test on 13th which is a monday so my week at work probably wont be very productive next week! All i have done since transfer is slob about and crave crap! I dont post much but have been such a moody judy with my DH today i have just had a 'word with myself' and have come on here to get it off my chest!!!


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

Not sure if it is the same for all progesterone tabs but my consultant suggested I insert them in the nether regions. He said they can be taken orally but that can cause people to feel dizzy etc. Not sure how you are taking yours but that might make a difference.

F x


----------



## tegk68

Can I ask, what HPT's are you using? I used a Tesco cheapie one today when I got my BFN, as I figured they're all much of a muchness?

If I am 10dp 5dt then that makes me 15 days past ovulation, right? (spot the thicko), and if that's the case, then why is my Beta not for another 4 days!!!

Thank you ;-)


----------



## JasmineX

Trolley - thank for your post, made me feel a ton better   

I went to bed crying, listened to the Zita West post transfer CD and had a couple of hours sleep before logging back on to see I am not the only one completely ruled by hormones today!

Narla - sorry to hear you are feeling down, too  

I like what Trolley's acupuncturist said - we should treat ourselves. Although I'm sure I read somewhere that chocolate interferes with implantatation - damn and blast it  

Fraggles - I have progesterone pessaries, not tablets so they are designed for the nether regions, and are not to be taken orally ( they are a lovely bullet shape  ). I put the first one in the wrong passage by accident (spot the first timer) and had a panic but all sorted now. I don't think it can matter too much  

tegk68 - sorry I can't help re the HPT. I haven't even thought about it yet. Sure others will have some good advice.

OK, I'm going to go and watch an old Sex and the City (at least that can't possibly interfere with implantation!!)

Take care all



Jasmine
XXXXX


----------



## Dobbie

I'm not due to have my testing blood test till the 12th but I bought 4 HPT's from Asda today, pretty sure they are all the same - I dread to think how many sticks I have pee'd on in the last 7 years and everything was negative, poundland - 2 for a £1 and digital clearblues LOL, so dont think it matters anymore   

Have contemplated testing tomorrow as I will be 12dp2dt, but might wait till thurs as thats my first day off work in ages and it would be better to have the day off than test and then have to leave for work straight afterwards!


----------



## M&amp;M

Hi,

Sorry to but in, am not on 2ww anymore, was last week though! Have been reading this thread since and just wanted to reply to Tegk68 and offer a bit of support if  I can as I know you're at same clinic as me. Yes you are 15dpo but I know Salisbury routinely do bloods 14 days from transfer no matter if you've had blastocyst transfer, day 2 or 3. It's just their protocol. I had FET last year on a day 3 transfer and my test date was still 14 days from transfer. The earliest you would get a BETA with Salisbury after a 2 day transfer is 16dpo so you are still 1 day early at least. It's hard to believe but a lot can change in a day or 2. It says in your sig you had early blasts and you need to bear in mind that not all embies implant at the same time. Perhaps yours were a little bit late nestling in. . I know it's hard but keep strong if you can till OTD, you never know you may get a nice surprise. Keeping  for you and sending some     too.  

Good luck to all you other ladies.   

M x


----------



## fusciapink

Hi, Can I join in! My OTD is tomorrow and I'm dreading it. It's my first IUI and was doing injections. I thought medication would make me more regular and therefore assumed that AF would arrive before OTD if I'm to get a BFN. However, reading other people's experiences, AF can arrive after your OTD so I'm not feeling positive anymore I stopped using pessaries on Saturday night so my stomach feels more 'normal' now.
I'm going to hold out until tomorrow after to work until I do my test. Couldn't face work if it's not good news so at least I'll have the evening to get my head round it if it's not good news.

Good luck to everyone on the 2ww. Congrats to all the BFPs and big hugs to the BFN. Your time will come xx


----------



## JasmineX

Hi Fuschia

Best of luck for tomorrow - will be thinking of you, and hoping its happy news   



Jasmine
XXXXX


----------



## tegk68

Thank you M&M for you post, loads 

Best of luck tomorrow fusciapink ;-)


----------



## nix1973

Hello 
I'm a nervous newbie!! Right in the middle of 2ww, test day is Monday 11th Apr!!!   This is our second round of ICSI, we are hoping having got to blastocyst stage we might just get our BFP!!

Wishing positive thoughts for everyone      

xx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi All

Nix, good to have you join us and good luck. When did you have treatment?

Fuschia fingers crossed for tomorrow.

Jasmine lots of hugs.

F x


----------



## MyrnaH

Wynnie congrats!!! Great news  
Welcome newbies, welcome to the madness  

My thoughts are with those who had BFN this weekend      

I have been a nervous wreck today, started spotting last night (I think this is very late for implementation bleeding 11dpo) and have this AF moany feeling in the underbelly. So am nicker checking every few hours..... aaaaaarrrrrggggghhh      

Trying not to think about it too much, but it is very difficult
xxx


----------



## Dobbie

caved and tested, BFN, I know its only 12dp2dt so could still change   bad naughty Dobbie for testing 

good luck f'pink


----------



## Beanie3

Big hugs to those with bfn's     

Congratulations to those with bfp's   

Fusciapink - wishing you lots luck that you get bfp    

Spirit - hope you ok   

sending lots poitive vibes to those testing this week     

Afm - not even tempted to test early this time around, don't intend to test until saturday, think i just don't want to see the not pg...

Beanie xx


----------



## MyrnaH

Wease, michelleD, mixedspice5, SusanG and fusciapink good luck with testing today!


----------



## nikki0703

book marking


----------



## Moonbeam08

hi ladies

im trying to stay off the internet as it casued me to have a bit wobbly on the day of transfer but as you can see im not really managing it very well 

im on day 4 past transfer and had 2 4 cell grade b's put on board. SO Im guessing by now they are blasts and hopefull   trying to find somewhere to get comfy.

Trolly - i think we are about the same point but your embies are a little bit more advanced than mine   
up until now (apart from contractions after ET) i have felt nothing.. is that normal? 

anything i am feeling like (firmer boobs) is down to the progesterone pesseries as i have been down that path before and got bfn's


----------



## Trolley

Any news from our today's testers?  Sending you all lots of luck!

Glad to be back at work - it has taken me away from my reclusive state and it's keeping my mind off of things - a  little bit anyway!

Hope you all enjoyed the chocolate mountains!

Trolley


----------



## Every cloud....

No luck for me today!!!   

Fingers crossed for everyone else testing this week.

x


----------



## Trolley

I'm SO sorry SusanG - sending you huge hugs xoxoxo


----------



## MyrnaH

Susan


----------



## solucky

hi

sorry to hear ur bad news susan.

i am 8dp3dt and am getting strong af pains...can pessaries give u af pains..or am i clutching at straws? please be honest...


----------



## Newday

so sorry Susan fear I will be the same. day 8 past blast transfer and BFN today can't really see it changing
Dawn


----------



## Monkeymoo

Back for my 2nd blood test tomorrow. Still don't feel pregnant. All symptoms I'm having I've put down to them being in my head. I'm still taking each little twinge or feeling of nausea etc as a sign. been off work since last WEd but back in today. Been glad of week off doing absolutely nothing but now glad to be back at work cos this waiting for next test etc has been driving me mad.

 to all those bfn's and congrats to the bfp's


----------



## Trolley

Good luck Monkeymoo


----------



## Every cloud....

Hi SoLucky

Def the pessaries can give you a whole range of symptoms, I had the following:

        Boobs bigger and tender, AF pains, tiredness & spotty face and got BFN

I know it's difficult, but I will try and take my own advice next time, put everything down to the pessaries until proven otherwise...it will seriously do your head in if you don't.

I will next time use First Response HPT it's supposed to be much more sensitive than the others, I used clearblue this time.

Good luck x


----------



## Bee1978

Hi all

I've been lurking and reading everyone's experiences for 5 days now and have just realised I can't do this all on my own!!! (even though DH has been super supportive) 

I'm d6 post ET and even though I had 14 eggs from our 1st IVF cycle, of the 7 that fertilized, only 1 went on to blastocyst and the clinic have said I have a low rate of fertilization.
That sucker-punched me from day 1 and whilst I've tried to remain positive and 'visualise' all good things, the twinges and dull cramps have pretty much assured me AF is only holding back because of the pessaries at the moment.... bummed out!

HPT is due on Friday but I think I'll leave it to the weekend so I spare all my work colleagues any negative fall out - I can promise it won't be pretty.

The clinic have said it could be wind (lovely) because of the pessaries but I had severe cramps last night when I woke up to wee although they eased after. It's pretty centralised, just underneath my bellybutton and a dull ache. Isn't it funny that all of a sudden you can't remember what AF pains feel like?
Also can I check if day 1 post transfer if considered the day your embie is transferred or the day after?

Anyway, it's been very reassuring to read all your stories and you've kept me sane over the last 4 days so I hope you don't mind me sharing mine!

Best of luck to everyone xx


----------



## Wease

Heart broken... I got a negative result today

Sorry to Susan too.

Wease


----------



## Fraggles

Wease


----------



## Trolley

HUGE hugs Wease xoxo


----------



## Wease

Thank You means a lot it's a lonely journey otherwise xx


----------



## jessamine

wease and susan    

welcome to the newbies


----------



## nettya

to all the BFNs

Congrats to all the BFPs   


Thanks for all the congratulations girls  

For those wondering what symptoms I got before the BFP - pretty much nothing.   Certainly moody according to DH.   Possibly a little bit more tired than usual but nothing to note.    Boobs started to hurt a wee bit towards the test date but it took a lot of squeezing to make them  hurt ;-)    I did feel sick once - thanks to the cat's food but I think that was because I was trying to inhale the food to make it make me feel sick.  LOL!

After the BFP - well, after the initial excitement, straight to sleep after the previous 2 weeks of anxiously waiting.   My boobs are definitely getting sorer by the day.  They positively hurt when I took my bra off last night and DH and I gaze at them trying to figure out if they're bigger yet or not!!   I've felt a little sick sometimes - walking past smokers does that trick.   I've had some pretty full on dreams - not sure that's related.     But most of all I'm walking around in disbelief wanting to take a test every day.     We have our scan booked for 20th April at 6.5 weeks to see the heartbeat and it really does feel like a second 2ww.  Well pretty much a 3ww really.  So much could go wrong between now and then it's an anxious time.

Good luck to you all and thanks once again for all your support.   You've been an absolute lifeline.

Nettya
xx


----------



## Trolley

Congratulations Nettya I'm really pleased for you!!


----------



## kathyandadrian

Congratulations Nettya well done hun xxxxx

Kathy xxxxx


----------



## em31178

Hi everyone

Congratulations to those who have had a BFP   and   to those who haven't!  

Can I join in too, I'm currently 6pt with 3 day old embies on a FET cycle and I'm begining to go a little mad, I have been sympthom spotting today, with light cramps in my stomach, dizzy and light headed this morning, and I know it's probably just all the extra stuff from the gestone injections I have been doing this time. I also have huge sore boobs but have had these the past 2, 2ww waits and it has always been negative! 

Thankfully I'm back to work tomorrow so am hoping that this will take my mind off all these sympthoms which I'm sure are in my head and bring me a bit nearer to test date. I'm sure to test on Tuesday 13 April, but was thinking of testing on Sunday, do you think thats still too early? It's DH's b'day on Thursday and wish I could test then but I know that is far too early and would ruin his b'day as I wouldn't be able to not tell him if it was a BFN, which I'm sure it would be then! Nuts I know to be even thinking this (I told you I am starting to go insane!!)

Good luck to everyone


Emma xx


----------



## MyrnaH

Wease so sorry to hear it didn't work out for you this time     

Congratulations Nettya, great news!!! 

Am going to bed now, had a rubbish day at work. Nothing came out of my hands, because all I did was stressing out and worrying.           
What didn't help was the announcement of the 2nd colleague in one week announcing that she is pregnant.  Of course I managed to smile and be happy for her on the outside, but I felt like crying inside. I am either severely PMS or the pessaries are doing their magic.
Today AF should normally come on, but so far still only tiny bit of brown spotting, but AF feeling in the lower belly area...
Tomorrow 14dpo, not sure but very tempted to test tomorrow morning... my OTD is 10 April

xxx


----------



## Beanie3

Wease so sorry hun   

Nettya congratulations  

Wishing everyone lots positive vibes    

Am now on knicker watch, waiting for AF to show up, want to know now but also dont want to know. Just don't want to see BFN again  , well trying to hold of from testing until weekend


----------



## MyrnaH

Welcome Emma!

Beanie, you are probably doing the right thing to hold off till the weekend. I have my fingers crossed for you xx

I tested this morning (3 days early) and  
Am absolutely devastated and trying very hard not to fall apart here at work. The realisation it probably hasn't worked again is just hurting so much.       
Will of course test again on OTD, but have lost hope now.

Thanks for all your support girls and wishing everybody the best of luck!

Myrna
xxx


----------



## marshajr

Myrna

Don't give up hope yet, I tested day before OTD got BFN, on OTD got BFP.

  
Marsha x


----------



## MyrnaH

Thanks Marsha!


----------



## Carls123

Hi all

I have been a lurker over the past two months and your posts have kept me sane.  I have been on and off of FF since starting in 04.  I tested today and got a   so absolutely gutted.  DH is on way home from work as I can't stop crying.  I was so positive this time which has made the fall back down to reality a little harder.

Has anyone ever had a BFN on their OTD but then tested again the next day to get a BFP?  See, still trying to be positive.  Only have 2 frosties left - not sure FET works for me, no idea why. My DS (4 years old) told me to ask Santa for a baby for Christmas, if only it was that easy?

Anyway, sorry for being on such a downer and thanks for keeping me positive during my 2WW.  Best of luck to all those testing today or over the next few days.  Miracles do happen, my boy is proof of that.  

Carls


----------



## poodlelover

Hello ladies

Have been lurking on here for a few days . My OTD is 12th April. Had 2 day 3 embies (FET) put back a week on Sat. Was feeling v positive but since entering the 2nd week have completely lost my PMA. Period due today which doesn't help. No spotting, few cramps, feel knackered. Driving myself CRAZY . Might test Sunday . DH birthday day after OTD. No pressure then!!

Glad am not alone in this torture... 

PL x


----------



## Traceytbird

Hi ladies

I thought I was doing so well in this 2wwbut the madness is now catching up with me.  I had 1 blast put on board sun morning and was doing so well then last night spent 2 hours crying and got myself in a state do you think stress can stop embryo implanting or do you think if it doesn't work that it would not have worked anyway.

Will post some personal later when I get my head sorted.

TBirdX


----------



## Traceytbird

Hi fraggles

Thanks sometimes we just need the reassurance from others that we still did our best your words mean so much thanks you so much the 2ww really does mess with your head   

TbirdX


----------



## Trolley

Traceytbird - Fraggles is right and we all have at least one wobble during this awful 2WW.  I had mine on Monday afternoon and it lasted until you girls on FF put me straight yesterday.

What you are feeling is perfectly natural Hun and I have run every outcome in my head several times.  Every time I pick something up I am wondering if it's over 12kg and too heavy for me lift.  The Cyclogest are making me feel so nauseous but I am still second guessing every twinge and wave of nausea.

You must remember that you are not alone and we are all right there with you.  Just concentrate of keeping that embie nice and comfy.

Trolley


----------



## warmly

hi don't know if this will work not good on theses sights I'm due to test april 16th had a blast transfer last sat and am too goin slightly BONKERS! Period pains now and again, worse at night but thats about it R my boobs bigger Or am i just looking and squeezin them more than usual!!! HEE ee

good luck 2 all x


----------



## Trolley

Welcome Warmly - you are in good company!  We are all going a bit bonkers this week I think 

Trolley


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

Maybe we should change the name of the thread to April and May 2ww Raving Bonkers Testers which might be more accurate  

If we are symptom spotting I feel no different whatsoever. I am managing to stay sane and only order one pack of 25 peesticks from Amazon instead of 2 or 3 packs.  

Welcome Warmly.

F x


----------



## haley

Hi everyone 

Huge Congrats to all the    results and I really feel for anyone who sadly got a    

We are approaching the end of what has been an extremely emotional rollercoaster   following 3 day DE ET 26 March 2010. I had the blood test done yesterday and get the result tomorrow 08 April 2010. I'm hoping all is not lost after a few days slight brown spotting on & off and a stupidly taken hpt that gave a   result this morning?  

I'm just hoping to try to stay positive and here from anyone that may have gone through similar?? Not sure if just down to meds but I have been feeling quite nauseous, dizzy, some cramping and noticing smells since a couple of days following the ET?? I'm also very tearful? 

Good luck to all of you waiting for results got everything crossed for you!! xxxxx


----------



## Traceytbird

Welcome warmly 

Trolley and fraggles are right we really are going bonkers on hear  .  Fraggles try not to worry about your exercise it prob did you good but what a head dewer it all is think your right we just got to laugh about it all         

Now I think I am bonkers but least im laughing         

Sorry Haley that your felling tearful as you can see from my posts I have been feeling quite down until these wonderful ladies on hear got hold of me and now look they really do help hang in there hun fingers crossed for you.

thanks all 

TbirdX


----------



## may2

just back to say hello to all.

congrats to all the BFP.

  to those that needs it

may


----------



## Trolley

Hi Haley,

Just to warn you . . . the symptoms you are getting are very typical of the side effects of Cyclogest.  I was fooled on my first cycle and thought it had worked but was then told by the lovely ladies on here that the symptoms from Cyclogest are identical to being PG.  I'm not saying this to upset you and you still could be PG but it's good to be realistic and not get your hopes up too high to soon honey.

Be strong and take each day as it comes.

Trolley


----------



## haley

Hi Ladies thanks for all your comments and giving me a sense of support at this difficult time  

Update.

Well the crazy uncertainty continues  , I had a call from the Doctor and my 14 day blood test came back 10 so not a definate negative but not a strong positive either at the min. His opinion is that the test was a bit soon & implantation may have been late?? I now have a re-test Monday morning so once again am trying to be more   to get through the wait. I was hoping that some of you may have had similar results or can give me anymore info??

Love to all   xxx


----------



## minimay

Hi all

Can you add me? I had ET today of day5 blastocyst. OTD is 16.4.10.... yikes only 9 days away!! This is my first IVF cycle (antagonist protocol) for unexplained infertility and things seem to be pretty positive so far - 14eggs colected, 9 fertilised and all made it to d3, decided to go on to d5, only 4 made it. Had 1 put back and 3 frozen.

I am hoping to keep up the    and have decided not to do a HPT (we'll need to wait and see if that lasts  )

Congratulations to everyone who has had a   and    to everyone with a 

          to all!!!
Here to lots of Christmas and New year babies!!!


----------



## JasmineX

Hi Ladies

Thought I would check back in and say hello, and let you know how I am doing on the "2ww of insanity".

Well, a couple of days ago, I went completely psycho with worry and hormones, and had a HUGE row with DH which ended up with his computer keyboard being destroyed by yours truly  I am still pretty horrified at myself, I never thought I would or could ever lose it that badly, and I also thought I had been doing well on the PMA, but in fact I was thinking positive but pushing all the negative inside, so I guess it just exploded out of me.

Coincidentally I had planned to go and stay with family for a few days anyway, and I am very happy to be here and being looked after. Feeling much better and DH and I have semi made-up over the phone. I just don't think he gets quite how stressed out I am over this, or the effect of all the drugs!

Hayley - hang on in there  Wow, Monday seems far away. Maybe you could try and keep yourself busy to minimize time spent worrying about it? Hopefully it is a late implanter  

Tracey tbird -  I so understand where you are coming from. Perhaps the crying was a release of all the worry, and getting that out of your system will *help * the embies and not harm them? Think of all the pregancies in the world, and what embies have survived through. If this is your time to be a mum, then its already destined . I keep trying to tell myself this, too 

Fraggles - I only have one pregnancy test at home! Blimey is it normal to test more? God I am so naive, and new to all this. 

Trolley - Your posts keep me sane - thank you 

Warmly - Welcome to the going bonkers club! We are all in this together 

Poodlelover - Sending you lots of    to help keep you sane 

Carls - So sorry to hear about the BFN. But I too would still test in a couple of days to be sure. Sorry, I'm a first timer so can't give you any more practical advice. Your son sounds like an angel.  

Myrna - I have everything crossed for you. 3 days early seems v early to test.   

Emma - Hi!  I am really going to try and wait till OTD. It seems more stressful to test early and then if its negative not even be sure its a true result. Of course I might have been driven so mad by all of this in a weeks time, I could be eating my own words! 

Wease - So sorry to hear your news. Take care of yourself 

Susan - Sorry to hear about the BFN, and thanks for sharing the advice about symptom spotting. Its my first time so this is really helpful. Take care 

 also to Kathy, Jessamine, Bee, Monkeymoo, newday, solucky, BJP, nikki, Beanie, dobby, nix, tegk68, May2 and to anyone I have left out.

There are a lot of us going through this, and that helps me feel a lot better.

Take care



Jasmine
XXXXXXXXX


----------



## Fraggles

Jasmine, Let me assure you that you are the sane and rational one on this board and I would like to be like you. Big hugs for row with husband. Medication side affects are interesting things. I see clients who are fairly challenging on a 1:1 basis normally I am so patient but a few weeks ago I told a few of them some home truths and could quite happily have committed murder with a smile on my face. I would like to add that I am blaming the meds for this. Frightening now I think back.

F x


----------



## Trolley

Jasmine welcome aboard the 2WW club!

Isn't it just awful?!?  If only our friends and family realised exactly how we felt inside. I'm a talker but I honestly don't think I could put it into words.  The men do try don't they but I am sure they will never appreciate all the angst, anger and anticipation that builds up inside of us and it has to come out otherwise we would all have sky high blood pressure Hun.  If it means he needs to buy a new keyboard then so what.  It's really not the end of the world.  You will tell the story to your beautiful children in years to come and laugh about it.

My fabulous acupuncturist told me at the weekend that during the 2WW we ALL have to take very good care of ourselves and do whatever it takes to make us feel happy.  So with that in mind I have my pj's on and I am going to cuddle up in bed with my book and have an early night.

Hope you are all taking care of yourselves and remember . . . there's ALWAYS chocolate!  

Trolley


----------



## Irish Dee

I found this on another thread so thought I'd post it here, hope it helps some of you!!

This is what happens in a 3 day transfer: 

1dpt...Embryo is growing and developing 
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
7dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
foetal cells 
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
9dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT 

This is what happens in a 5 day transfer (blasts):

1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
5dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
foetal cells 
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
7dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT


----------



## tegk68

Well after testing at 15dpo the other day and getting a negative, I was going to test again today (unless my period came), but in the end, couldn't be arsed.

My gorgeous, lovely, beautiful friend and the Mother to three young children, had a masectomy yesterday and her lymph nodes removed. Suddenly my life and it's little problems just don't seem that important anymore.....

((hugs)) to you all, keep strong and I sincerely hope all your wishes and prayers are answered.


----------



## Aloe

hi Irish Dee,
Brilliant, thank you for your last post!!! That is really helpful!!!! Had a blast transfered on Sun and can excactly look up where Im at Sorry, but really silly question dpt, is day past transfer, right??)
Gosh, the 2 ww is just CRAAAAAZY, how can one stay sane? I'm symptom hunting like a hawk here....    
Cheers and good luck with your embies and OTD  
Aloe xx  
Good luck to everyone of you ou there xxxx


----------



## Irish Dee

Yes, is Days Past Transfer.

Good luck to all

Dee


----------



## jessamine

my gosh what a lot of newbies there are, welcome, welcome   

irish dee - really helpful post, thanks

tegk68 -     for your and your friend

trolley - interesting what your accupuncturist has said, I have felt really quite calm so far (for a 2ww anyway!!) so hope this is a good sign as I don't have any others   

jasmine - you are sane, the 2ww is a killer     

sorry for not mentioning you all but I am watching and sending you


----------



## Frankie B

tegk68 said:


> My gorgeous, lovely, beautiful friend and the Mother to three young children, had a masectomy yesterday and her lymph nodes removed. Suddenly my life and it's little problems just don't seem that important anymore.....


Life is so precious, I hope she is ok.

xx


----------



## nw_76

My first ever post on this site, so hi.  I've had 4 IUIs.  We are now on our 5th IUI and our test date is 14th April - 1 week to go!!  Going to the toilet about 14-15 times a day but I started a healthy eating diet about a week ago which involves drinking over a litre of water a day, so I'm all confused! .  Any way I just wanted to start sharing the wait, hope it helps settle my mind into pure postive thoughts   and to wish good luck to all you other ladies


----------



## libby29

Hi all newbie here! Had my transer april fools day , great  Got 2 beautiful 8 cell grade 1's hopefully snuggling up in my tummy as i write this .
Test day 15 th april and going insane as having some light AF aches  but i'm not out yet!
 we all get good news soon xx


----------



## pixie9

Hi Ladies in waiting!
Just a note to say my test on 27/3 was a BFN sadly   . Hoping for more luck on our next round of IUI in May. trying to tell myself it will happen when the time is right  

Good luck to everyone try to stay positive.


----------



## Fraggles

Lu28 Lots of hugs, sorry to see your news. x


----------



## libby29

So so sorry lou  why does life have to be so bloody hard??


----------



## jessamine

lu28


----------



## pixie9

Thankyou fraggles  

Libby29 i know...! Why is it so hard!!? I have three friends in the last few months who have fallen really easily and its sooo frustrating!! Its hard not to ask why me?? At least we can all understand each other.
I sincerely wish you lots of luck with your current wait i hope its a BFP soon


----------



## fusciapink

Hi 
Just to let you know, I did my test yesterday and got a BFN. 

LU28 - Sound similar to me. I'm 36 and unexplained fertility. I had HSG, etc and they found nothing wrong. DH has Olympic swimmers! We tried 6 rounds of Clomid and have just had first IUI. We're having our second attempt at IUI this month but I'm also booking in for an IVF consultation when I go in for a scan. The nurse agreed due to my age. However, also told that as I'm over 35, we have to self fund IVF. We were given 3 free IUI attempts. Don't quite get the logic but I guess we'll find the money from somewhere. All the best to you for your next round of IUI.

Bigs hugs to anyone else who faced the BFN, and big congrats to the BFPs. I must admit I can't help feel slightly jealous of the BFPs but it does give hope to the rest of us, and is proof that the tx can work. 
xx


----------



## JasmineX

to fusciapink and lu28. Sorry to hear your news.

I'm also in the "unexplained" club and in a way, that just adds to the stress and frustration.

I hope all of our turns for BFPs are coming... 

Take care

Jasmine
XXXXX


----------



## Lilla My

Wow, wonderful news!!! April 8th Tested 5am this morning and got a BFP  !!!!! It such wonderful news after so many failed attempts!

Good luck everyone testing and on 2 ww wait. I keep checking the pee stick!!!! Oh my gosh it worked !
Thank you for everyones support!
Lilla My xxx


----------



## Dobbie

well I am finally joining the      club
lucky cycle of treatment number 21!!
for those of you feeling down, their is hope, it might take years but dont give up.
I also tested at 5am LOL, so congrats Lilla My  
Got my OTD bloods on monday so just gotta   this little one stays put for the next 8 months


----------



## Aloe

Hello everyone,

first of all a big YAY to everyone having a BFP     that's great congratulations!!!!

I am in my 2 ww and feel soooo low today, waking up being in tears   It's just soooo hard to stay positive.... I was really positive yesterday and started tx off really positive but it's finally getting to me   I know everybody is different and some people don't have any signs, but I wish I felt somehow different!!!! I just want it sooooo much   !!! Apart from sore boobs, there is no other feeling or sensation or implantation bleed or.... whatsoever and it's driving me mad! I had a blast transfered on Sun and got my test on 16th, it is just sooooo hard at the moment  

I'm sorry for all the whining first thing in the morning...
Good luck to everyone and thank you for listening,
Aloe xx


----------



## MyrnaH

Lilla My and Dobbie - fantastic news!!!  .

Just to let everyone know AF came yesterday so it didn't work for us. 
Not sure what will happen next as DP is has already made it clear that he does not want to continue with IVF treatments, besides all our savings are gone.
I am absolutely devastated needless to say.
I had sooooo hoped to walk around with a big belly one day and holding my own son or daughter in my arms....

Maybe adoption is the next step, but I have not wanted to think about that option too much as I still had hopes for having our own child. To be honest I still do.
Never mind.

Girls I want to thank everybody for all your comforting words, wishing you strength and I will continue to keep fingers crossed for everybody who is going through the dreadful 2WW.

xxx
Myrna


----------



## Beanie3

Lu28 and Fusicapink big hugs to you both   

MyrnaH massive hug to you sweetie   , wish i could offer word's of comfort..take some time for yourself and dp...

Lilla My and Dobbie - congratulations  

Sending everyone lot positive vibes        

Afm - begining to think it hasn't worked, going to test tommorrow..stopped using the pesseries now to see if AF shows up


----------



## minimay

Lu28, fuschiapink, myrnaH - so sorry to hear about your news       

MyrnaH - Please take time to regroup and when you and dh have to make a decison about your future I hope it will work out well for you both. Its so hard when you want sometime so badly   

Lilla My and Dobbie -        Fantistic news - congrats 

Wee question for all you ladies out there - can anyone tell me why some ladies who have had blast/embies transferred several days to a week before me are testing on the same day? Is it that their clinics are waiting really long or my clinic is testing really early?? (I had day 5 blast transferred yesterday - 7/4 and OTD is next fri 16/4)

Cheers. Good luck to all the testers today!!     

Mx


----------



## jackabean72

Lu28, fuschiapink, myrnaH lots of   sorry about your news 

  to all you  

Testing 2moro and it's driving me crazy  !!! So scared  

xx


----------



## Trolley

Wishing you the very best of luck Jackabean - not long now!


----------



## jackabean72

Thanks Trolley, when's your OTD? xx

    for everyone xx


----------



## Trolley

Hi Jackabean - mine is on the 15th - next Wednesday - but I'm not going to do it before I go to work just in case so will wait until the 17th  - next Saturday - to do it instead . .  unless AF comes first of course 

Woke at 1am with mild AF pains and I still have sharp pains in my groin plus mild lower back ache.  I had the sharp pains in my groin the last time but not the other stuff so I have no idea if it's these are good or bad signs . . .

Trolley


----------



## jackabean72

I've had mild pains in my stomach and lower back pains.  It will just be such a relief to know 2moro.  Not going to come into work if it's bad news I've already told them that and they are happy for me to take a holiday.  Hopefully I won't need to.  

xx


----------



## Trolley

That's good Hun - you see my bosses don't know so I would have to come in smiling and I know that I was a mess last time.

Well let's hope our pains are good news then honey :0)

Trolley


----------



## MyrnaH

Good luck tomorrow Jackabean  

Yes, agree with Trolley. Very good, that you can take time off if necessary. I am sitting at work now looking very pale with red eyes, trying hard to pretend nothing is wrong.... people must be wondering though.


----------



## Trolley

BIG HUGS MyrnaH xoxo


----------



## Moonbeam08

girls im sorry but i need to let this out. on a normal cycle, medicated iui's etc my boobs normally get fuller and sore and then if it is bfn a couple of days before AF is due they are less hard (believe me they get so big and hard that you would think someone stuffed rocks in them overnight) get soft and squidgy. 

during stimms my boobs and (.)(.)'s killed me as i was in so much pain they then settled down a bit after EC and a couple of days after ET they started doing their usual post ov malarky.


well, i woke this morning to find the hardness and the fullness has gone. the aches and pains have gone, they are only mildly tender now. this always happens and then AF arrives a day or 2 later. so you know what im thinking    

logic tells me that since im only 6 days past a 2day transfer its FAR to early for AF to arrive  - especially on a supported cycle (crinone) and even when im not 'supported' she normally arrives bang on 15 days past ov. and that wouldnt be until next friday.

but because my boobs getting softer has always been the foreberer or DOOM for me ( the boobs dont lie) im am so    

i guess i have jsut realised what it might mean and that an iminent BFN is just round the corner. 

surely its too early for my period to be thinking about making an entrance?

did anyone's boobs get softer during the 2ww and still get bfp? i thought that the crinone would make them sore .. seems its doing the oposite to me 

i have  all morining as i seem to have lost what little hope i had.   

can anyone remember when your boobs got softer? how many days after transfer?

im also trying to convince myself that its nothing to do with Progesterone levels (as it always is so im prob kidding myself) but that they got firmer due to trigger shot (high dose HCG) and now that that is wearing off they are responding in a similar fashion by not being so 'pregnant'. 

even if implantation was happening there wouldnt be HCG yet to counteract this..

hum
.. i really am trying to convince myself its ok arent it?

anyone esle get similar boob deflation half way through 2ww? and what was the outcome?

this  2ww is doing my head in


----------



## Aloe

Hi there ladies,

big hug to MyrnaH, sooooo sorry to hear, treat yourself and dp to something nice    

Good luck to you Jackabean!!!!!    will think of you tomo and hope you'll go to work with a huge smile on your face!!
Good luck to you Trolley!!!! Hope your pains are a good sign !!!

I'm in my 2 ww too and apart from sore boobs don't have any signs at all    wish had some signs too....
These 2 weeks are just soooooo hard and staying sane and positive is even harder!!!!

Big hugs and all the luck to all of you waiting out there     

aloe xx


----------



## Trolley

I know what you mean Aloe it's tough . . . having said that at least during this 2WW I still have 'some' hope :0)


----------



## JasmineX

Myrna H -    Please don't lose hope, you never know what life has around the corner. I would imagine that DH is also shocked and upset. Hopefully when you have both had some time to think, you will be able to have a good chat with each other, and maybe some new possibilities might open up? I am sure there is still hope for the big belly dream yet. Guessing you will book in a follow up with your clinic, and hopefully get some good advice?  

Lilla my and Dobbie -    ,  you must be so happy. Wishing you both happy and healthy pregnancies 

Jackabean -     for tomorrow, hun

BJP2008 - So sorry, I can't help with your question as its my first tx. My boobs just feel really, really sore  - I couldn't possible give them a squeeze to check if hard or soft as they hurt too much    It does sound like you are driving yourself to despair trying to interpret the signs, though - I guess we all do that at some point or other on the 2ww. Try and go easy on yourself  

Sending lots of     to all of us going through the 2ww



Jasmine
XXXXX


----------



## jackabean72

Thanks everyone, good luck to all those ladies testing 2moro   

So glad that the day is almost over    Counting the mins til 5 so I can get outta here 

Jxx


----------



## Trolley

Me too Jackabean!!!  Not long now Hun . .  how have you been feeling?

Trolley


----------



## jackabean72

Feeling a little crampy, tired and slighty sick but that might be nerves 

The wait is almost over!!!  

xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Jackabean is testing day tomorrow? Wishing you lots of luck.

x


----------



## Beanie3

Jackabean72 sending you lots positive vibes for tommorrow


----------



## jackabean72

Yes ladies testing 2moro. 

Beanie - Good luck for you also   

  

PLEASE BE A  

xx


----------



## sabah m

Hi! Please can i be added to the list. Had fet on monday and otd is 19th but been naughty and just tested! Obviously it was negative, just checking! Good luck to those testing tomorrow!


----------



## libby29

lou28
It does really suck that some people only have to wink at their partners and their in the club and us girls and guys have to go through so much. It pushes our minds,bodies,relationships and wallets to the limit but when it happens and i'm sure it will for you it will be so worth the pain. We have to keep picking ourselves up and dusting ourselves off but we will totally get there. For some reason this has been chosen to be our journey, everybody has one i'm sure. Least us ladies have each other to talk to coz if anyone is like me then they find it so hard to talk to people who cant possibly know how we feel. Keep your chin up chick


----------



## donn1

hi all

just found this thread  iam due to test on the 16 have one wee embie on board, wondered if anyone has cramps lower back pain bloatedness and when i bend over to pick something off the floor sharp pains, thanks for any replies

many congrats too those of you with bfps and huge huge huge hugs too those with bfns  i know the feelings only too well  please take time to comfort yourselves and treat yourselves to youre favourite things xxx

love and luck too all

donn1


----------



## libby29

Aloe
You had a blast transfer thats fantastic 
I know its hard as i felt down the other morning and just cried all morning. DH didnt know what to do and all i could say was i just need to cry and i think we just DO sometimes. Dont punish yourself for feeling low as its almost impossible to be positive everyday its only natural. 
As for worrying about symptoms in 2ww i think we dont help ourselves doing that  We all know that ever1's different and we have so many drugs running through us our bodies dont know how they feel. I was told to ignore everything until test day as symptoms can be from anything. I'm guilty of worrying about my AF pains and always knicker checking so maybe i should take my own advice   Good luck with the rest of the crazy wait 


Congrats to all the lovely ladies who have finally got their    you give me hope


----------



## Trolley

Hi Donn1 - yes I have them all too - isn't it a glamourous journey are all taking  

Wishing you lots of luck honey

Trolley


----------



## donn1

hi

trolley  thanks for ure reply  good luck with ure testing  xx

donn1


----------



## Bee1978

Best of luck to those of you testing tomorrow - sending you postive pregnancy vibes! I'm due to test tomorrow too but have decided to wait for Saturday. Just can't handle putting on a brave face for work...

Bad cramps have subsided but I'm still getting twinges and dull ache across my abdomen, I'm sure the pessaries are just holding AF back and she'll be knocking at my door with a vengence come next week.
Had a really strange 'wet' feeling down there for the last 3 days, almost like I was weeing myself, but that's cleared up so who knows, I'm tired of second-guessing and questioning every twinge and tweak!

Off to indulge in some ice-cream!!
Bee xx


----------



## Fraggles

Bee

Sending you lots of good luck and fingers crossed for Saturday.

xx


----------



## kelstary

Hello,

I can't quite believe it and I think I am still in shock but we got a BFP today!!!! I am 9dp 5d blastocyst transfer and was not planning to test until Sunday but then I had a tiny brown bleed last night so was a little worried and just had to know. I tested today and the clinic have confirmed that I should take this as a def positive as my trigger injection was 16 days ago and could not be in the system anymore. I know its early days and I have had two m/c before so trying not to get too carried  away but I am so happy!!!!!

Fingers crossed to everyone else who is doing their tests!!!!!!

I have been told to up my cyclogest to 3 per 24 hours and take it easy!!!! Also on clexane, prednisolone and asprin as I have now been diagnosed with APS so I'm hoping this will make all the difference.

Kelstary XXXX


----------



## jessamine

wow this thread is getting busy now!

congratulations to all the BFP's    

so sorry for the BFN's     I do feel for you

too many for personals but someone was asking about sore boobs.  I don't know if this will help or not but on my first 3 tx's they were sore for part of the first week but this time I have had DE and therefore no trigger shot etc.  I don't have any sore boobs this time.  I don't know whether this is a bad sign, good sign, due to lack of meds but I know that they usually get tender before AF.  I had been proding away in the hope of feeling something as I felt I was missing out but now I am hoping it is a good sign and don't want them to hurt at all    I guess what I am trying to say is we just have to wait and see what happens, I am sure you and I will get the result we are praying for      

best of luck for those testing tomorrow may the BFP's continue.


----------



## nw_76

Thanks for adding me to the list.  I haven't got sore boobs at all this time, in fact this is the best I've felt out of all 5 IUIs I've had.  Drive myself crazy thinking about whether its a good or bad thing but I take comfort from hearing how different everybody is.  I've read every single piece of information out there around what the early signs of pregnancy are and I'm quite convinced that we are all unique and will experience different things.  Until test day I'm going to do my best to keep super positive and hope that it radiates out to all you guys too.

On another note, and perhaps not the positive vibe (so easy to slip back lol), DH and I have discussed adoption and even attended an information night but sadly they won't let you start the ball rolling until you stop any fertility treatment. Which is frustrating as we would really love to do both - we've always dreamed of a big family and quite frankly it's taking a blooming long time to be lucky enough to have one.

Oh and is it me or do there seem to be rather a lot of lovely bumps out there? everywhere I turn, I want one.  Aargh positive positive positive, not very good at that bit, same as school report, must try harder.


----------



## tegk68

WTG Kelstary on your BFP!   

BEST OF LUCK tomorrow on OTD Beanie, Bee1978 & jackabean72  Also my OTD tomorrow too.

I have NO symptoms, ZILCH, ZERO, NOTHING, and it's been like that for the last few days. Tis wonderful......


----------



## poodlelover

Good luck for testing tomorrow ladies     

  for the BFNs. Please don't lose hope . There are so many fantastic stories on here, take heart from them and keep the faith.

Been interested to read about the sore boobs. Mine feel relatively normal at the mo. Starting to dread going to the loo. Analysing every twinge etc. Why can't we opt to be knocked out for the entire 2ww. Makes much more sense to me. We could be part of a study!! 

PL x


----------



## em31178

Hi everyone

Good luck to all of you who are testing today, I hope to see lots of BFP's when I log on later     

Big hugs to all those who have had a BFN   , it is a tough game, take some time out for you and your DH's to recover   and believe that it will be your time soon, my mum always tells me that my special baby is just taking that little longer to make  

As for me, I've gone from lots of sympthoms to nothing now, apart from a little pink blood yesterday, so I fear that it could all be over for us, as I normally get this a few days before my period arrives but trying to stay positive    I thought that gestone was suppose to help AF stay away, anyone any experience on this? The worst thing on this is how much the muscles in my legs are hurting where it is being injected, is this normal, does anyone know? I'm dreading todays  

Good luck to you all in staying sane   

Love Emma x


----------



## jackabean72

I got a  , well three to be exact I took the one the hospital gave me, clear blue and first response all positive.  SOOOOO HAPPY I can't believe it.  I brust into tears when I saw them come up positive  

Good luck to everyone testing today xxx


----------



## tegk68

jackabean72 said:


> I got a , well three to be exact I took the one the hospital gave me, clear blue and first response all positive. SOOOOO HAPPY I can't believe it. I brust into tears when I saw them come up positive
> 
> Good luck to everyone testing today xxx


Oh that's WONDERFUL ))) Many, many congratulations!

I don't know if I can be bothered to trek into Town 12 miles away for my blood test today....


----------



## Aloe

Good morning everybody,

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY Jackabean, I'm sooooooo pleased for yoy that's FANTASTIC, congratulations!!!   

Will keep my fingers crossed today for everybody testing       

lots of love
Aloe xx


----------



## Beanie3

Jackabean congratulations on your BFP...

Afm - BFN devasted      ....just waiting for AF to come now.....

Wishing everyone good luck     

Beanie xx


----------



## minimay

Huge congrats to Jackabean     

Big hugs Beanie    

Good luck to everyone else whos testing today!!


----------



## jackabean72

Beanie i'm so sorry hunny  

xx


----------



## Trolley

Oh Beanie I'm devastated for you honey   So sorry . . . Hope you are OK?

Jackabean - huge congratulations that is just fantastic!!  I'm SO jealous of all the BFP's!!

Trolley


----------



## Aloe

Beanie,

  I'm sooooo sorry to hear hun    

Lots of love
Aloe xx


----------



## Trolley

Hi Aloe it was lovely to chat last tonight   Sorry I disappeared so quickly but DH was whingeing that he needed the laptop!


----------



## Bee1978

Jackabean that's the most wonderful news, huge congrats!! 

Beanie sending you hugs and wishing you all the very best.

I totally chickened out of testing this morning, please hold thumbs for me tomorrow! I had bad cramps again last night but they seemed to ease when I went for number 2 - sorry for graphic details, amazing what we've all learnt to share with each other!!

Thinking of everyone testing over the next few days
Bee xx


----------



## poodlelover

Oh Beanie~ so very sorry   

Congrats Jack   abean

Good luck everyone else 

PL x


----------



## donn1

hi all

beanie  am soo sorry take time with youre loved ones too enjoy each other and re group and do whats best for you

jackabean  faulous news  you go girl  enjoy the nesting for the next 8 and a bit mths

bee  all the very best for tomorrow am keeping all crossed for you 

just a wee short post  will be back later

love to all

donn1


----------



## haley

Morning all you lovely ladies

HUGE   to all recent     and i'm so sorry for any     just all of you take good care! xx

Well i'm swinging between   and   whilst waiting for the repeat blood next Monday am just   the amount has shot up to give us a definate   but who knows the very slight (only when wiped) brown spotting only lasted the 2-3 days with a few shows (soz if tmi) so am gripping onto the hope that it was due to late implantation which is why hpt was   and then the blood hcg level was only 10??

I totally agree with an earlier post that said we should get knocked out for this waiting time as it totally messes with our sanity!!!  

I think i'm just going to try to forget about it all these next few days to help get through (not gonna happen really is it) I was wondering about doing another hpt but have decided against it!

Well wishing you all lots of    for now or in the future and try to keep   xxx
Also thanks for you all for sharing during this tough time is a help to see we're not alone


----------



## Aloe

Hi Trolley,

was lovely to chat to you too  
will be in the chat tonight if you're around  
Hope you are doing ok and not going too 2ww mad! Or at least that's what I'm trying to do...
Talk to you soon and have a good day,
Lots of love 
Aloe


----------



## jackabean72

Bee - I had cramping the past couple of days, i've been told that it's normal.  They felt like period cramps so don't worry  

xx


----------



## Trolley

Hi Girls I wasn't going to say anything as I know that I'm probably over reacting but the sharp pains and cramps in my lower abdomen/shooting into my groin are still happening and I'm quite uncomfortable.  Do you think I should call my hospital or just suffer and wait . . . 

I had them last time but don't remember them being this strong . . .

Any advice would be welcome

Trolley


----------



## jackabean72

Maybe you should phone them anyways, might be nothing but it will put your mind at rest  

xx


----------



## Raine290871

Hi guys - can I join you - I tested on 9th April - BFP... just would like ot know if there's any1 out there who is at same stage as me??

thanks

Raine


----------



## nettya

Congrats on your BFP Raine! I got a BFP on April 1st. There's a thread for those waiting for their first scan at 6/7 weeks over here which you might like to check out - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=232976.0

Good luck!
Nettya


----------



## Raine290871

thanks for this - i had my scan last week.... just want these next 3-4 weeks to go by quickly so that I can be out of the "dangerzone" of miscarriage, so to speak.....

although I for wone, with past experiences in mind, know that this is still not certain after that... just need a bit of support realy I guess....

Raine
xxx


----------



## JasmineX

Jackabean - wonderful news!   on your  !!!

Beanie -   Sorry it wasn't your turn this time. Take care xx

Sending lots of          to everyone still waiting to test.

Hope we can all try and forget the 2ww madness a little and enjoy the weekend!



Jasmine
XXXXX


----------



## jackabean72

Raine - I tested today 2 and got a BFP so we are at the same stage  

XX


----------



## Raine290871

sorry - I am going bonkers!!!      

I tested 9th March... not April.. honestly - don't kow where my brain is!!!!! 

Hope I can still be part of this thread......


----------



## Beanie3

Thank you everyone for you lovely msg's

wishing everyone lots positive vibes who are due to test    

congratulations to those with BFP's  

Big hugs to those with BFN's


----------



## jessamine

congrats on the BFP's today     

so sorry beanie


----------



## libby29

Well i've had such a wierd day and am hoping its a good sign  . I woke up this morning and felt so dizzy it made me feel a bit  so much so that i had to sit on the stairs for a few mins as i though i was going to faint. It carried on while i was getting ready for work but seemed to get better while i walked to work. Though all day at work and all evening i've felt the same dizziness. Has anyone ever felt this and gone on to get  ? I'm now 8dp 3dt of 2 8cell embies. Any response would be much appriciated.

So sorry beanie i really do feel for you 



Big congrats to the ladies that give us hope xx


----------



## Bee1978

Team 2WW'ers, I'm so happy I waited to test this morning because I got a very clear BFP and almost passed out from the excitement!   I'm in such a state of shock, don't know if I want to vomit or cry I'm so happy.

Thank you so much for all your support over the last 2 weeks, I really couldn't have coped without it. 

Congrats to the other BFP's - the journey has only begun! Let's   our little embies are safe and cosy

To those BFN's, I'm sending you loads of cyber hugs    

Wishing all of you still due to test the most positive pregnancy vibes!!

Lol, Bee xxx


----------



## poodlelover

Bee~ FAB NEWS!!!!!!!!!!

PL X


----------



## scottishniki

Hi there...I am new to the site so please accept apologies if I get the acronyms wrong!!

I am am curently on day 11, after one cycle where I got no eggs and my 2nd cycle where I got 8 , 1 fertilized but only got to day 8 and am now trying hard to get a grip. It's like the further in the 2WW you get the more there is hope/devastation in case it fails...does that make sense? I had assisted hatching this time, got 3 eggs but only one fertilized. 

Earlier in the week I had the worst lower back pain and cramping, I am very hot especially at night or I get really cold. My (.)(.) are massive but I think thats the cyclogest!!!!  my test is on the 15th......feels so far away, am tempted to do  a hpt....what day do you think
xxx


----------



## narla

Hi ladies, i don't think my treatment has worked but i am not 100% sure and its doing my head in. I could do with some advice...
.... my OTD date is 13th April. Yesterday morning i started getting a brown/pink discharge. It was light and stopped for several hours in the afternoon and returned in the evening. Today it is slightly heavier but still much lighter than a normal period. sometimes it is brown/pink and sometimes it is red. I have done a HPT and its negative. I have rung the clinic for advice but answer machine says medical emergencies only until Monday so i left a message. I clearly recall the nurse saying don't worry if you get some brown but if its red and heavy its your period and that i will definitely know the difference. I feel that its probably not worked but my DH says its not necessarily the case. usually i bleed much heavier and i have quite alot of pain when i come on but I don't have any pain. I would appreciate your opinions even if its negative.
Thanks
Narla x


----------



## Trolley

Great news Bee1978!!


----------



## Neeta

Hello Ladies  

Wondered if i could join you? We had 2 frosties transferred on Wednesday 6th April and already going   on the 2ww!
OTD is Wednesday 21st April.

Feeling very bloated and getting the odd cramps but i know this is probably down to the cyclogest, still doesn't stop my analyzing every twinge though  

Anyway,  lots of   for us all on this thread over the next few weeks, hopefully we'll see lots of BFP's!!

Chat soon

Neeta x


----------



## lillylouis

hello may i join please day 7 of my 2 week wait tomorrow, test date 17th april havin icsi 1 aa+ embie put back!  going 

Everyone is welcome to join in for chat and support.....just
say Hi on the thread and add your test day plus what treatment your having and we'll add you to the list 

 Love, luck and babydust 

      [/color][/size][/center]




Member Name ,Test Date ,Treatment ,Outcome

jarjj, 9th Mar, ICSI, 
rungirl, 9th Mar, Nat
CathP, 10th Mar, IVF, 
angels82, 10th Mar, IVF
Donksi, 10th Mar, ICSI, 
BooஐWantsBaby, 10th Mar, IVF, 
tobeornottobe?, 10th Mar, IVF/ICSI, 
viviloves, 10th Mar , FET, 
Pigloo, 10 Mar, IVF, 
kerribluecat, 10 Mar, FET, 
kirstycameron, 11th Mar, ICSI, 
jellybaba, 11th Mar, ICSI, 
sebsie, 11th Mar, ICSI
daisylea33, 11th Mar, ET, 
TraceyLouise, 12th Mar, IVM,  
may2, 12th Mar, IVF,  
julespenfold, 13th Mar, FET
Lovejoyslady, 13th Mar, TBC,  
Susan01, 13th Mar, IVF, 
Willow09, 13th Mar, ICSI,  
Newday, TBC ,FET, 
mariabelfast, 8th Mar, TBC,  
Star02, 12th Mar, IVF, 
monkeyuk, 12th Mar, ICSI
Frindabelle, 12th Mar, IVF
jsmithuk, 12th Feb, TBC,  
stardust10, 15th Mar, IUI
hellybellyjelly, 15th Mar, ET, 
Pear, 15th Mar, ICSI, 
ButterflyHen, 16th Mar, IUI, 
cutelittlepumpkin, 16th Mar, FET, 
Mostin, 16th Mar, TBC
snozyrozy, 16th Mar, DEICSI, 
Christina2010, 16th Mar, ET
swaps, 16th Mar, ICSI
SamJ, 16th Mar, Clo, 
paulababy, 17th, FET, 
littlemouse, 17th Mar, ICSI, 
darkhorse76, 18th Mar, ICSI
Kerryann S, 18th Mar, ICSI, 
NTB1, 18th Mar, ET, 
floral, 18th Mar, DEICSI, 
suzia, 19th Mar, ICSI, 
HendryHope, 19th Mar, Clo, 
Pati, 20th Mar, ICSI
fred73, 20 Mar, DIUI, 
Purplechameleon, 21st Mar, FET
keyno1, 21st Mar, ET
Pinktink, 21st Mar, IVF, 
sequinn, 22nd Mar, DIUI, 
lecras, 22nd Mar, FET
bettyboop13, 22nd Mar, IVF, 
ladyc78, 23rd Mar, ICSI, 
kay83, 23rd Mar, IVF, 
pepperoni, 25th Mar, ET,  
antnjoxx, 25th Mar, ICSI
shazziebear, 26th Mar, ICSI, 
princess30, 26th Mar, ICSI, 
Jojo2, 26th Mar, FET, 
George250, 26th Mar, FET, 
lu28, 27th Mar, IUI
glohen, 28th Mar, ICSI
Coco Ruby, 28th Mar, IVF
gestonebaby, 29th Mar, ICSI
Andrea Az, 29th Mar, IVF, 
Corie, 29th Mar, IVF
elcfoxy, 30th Mar, IVF
Suse14, 30 Mar, IVF, 
Monkeymoo, 31st Mar, IVF,  
zoe 1, 31st Mar, FET,  
Oestre, TBC, ICSI
Piggy25, 1st Apr, ICSI, 
jeanange, 1st Apr, IVF
Sienna Twinkle, 1st Apr, IVF, 
guccimama, 1st Apr, FET, 
JJR81, 1st Apr, IVF, 
Marnie07, 1st Apr, IVF, 
MISS YUMMY 40, 1st Apr, DEIVF, 
janie b, 3rd Apr, ICSI, 
Laura W, 4th Apr, FET
Wynnie, 5th Apr, ICSI, 
kathyandadrian, 5th Apr, IVF, 
NickyNoodles, 5th Apr, TBC, 
Wease, 6th Apr, FET, 
michelleD, 6th Apr, FET
mixedspice5, 6th Apr, IVF/ICSI
SusanG, 6th Apr, DE/IVF, 
fusciapink, 6th Apr, IUI, 
CAT_77, 7th Apr, FET, 
Lilla My, 8th Apr, DEFET, 
Dobbie, 8th Apr, FET, 
beanie_1, 9th Apr, IUI, 
avjmh, 9th Apr, IVF
jackabean72, 9th Apr, ET, 
Rho1, TBC, FET
MyrnaH, 10th Apr, IVF, 
kelstary, 11th Apr, IVF, 
nix1973, 11th Apr, ICSI
poodlelover, 12 Apr, FET
em31178, 13 Apr, FET
BraveGirl, 12 Apr, FET
jasmine37, 14th Apr, IVF
solucky, 14th Apr, IVF
nw_76, 14th Apr, IUI
jessamine, 15 Apr, DE/IVF
Trolley, 15th Apr, ET
libby29, 15th Apr, TBC
scottishniki, 15th Apr, TBC
BJP2008, 16th Apr, ET
gerbinia, 16th Apr, IVF
Aloe, 16th Apr, IVF
warmly, 16th Apr, ET
minimay, 16th Apr, IVF, 
donn1, 16th Apr, ICSI
Lillylouis, 18th Apr, TBC
sabah m, 19th Apr, FET
Irish Dee, 21st Apr, FET
tegk68, TBC, TBC
Spirit2, TBC, IUI
Fraggles, TBC, IUI
Traceytbird, TBC, ICSI
Bee1978, TBC, IVF, 




Much love, Natalie & Frankie xxx​
We will to be updating the list over the next few days and will be removing people from early March so if anyone would like adding, editing etc to the list then please let us know!! 
Each post on this thread will be modified with a green tick on the top left corner by myself or Frankie B. 
[/quote]


----------



## donn1

hi

wee quick question how soon can you test and grt an accurate result  thanks

donn1


----------



## libby29

Hi Lillylouis!!! Just to let you know i'm having ICSI so that you can add it to your fab list


----------



## minimay

Bee1978     Your post has inspired me to hold off till OTD to test. Can I ask what brand of HPT you used?

Scottishniki - i think day 11 is too early, and it'll only make you depressed if its a BFN even though you could actually be pregnant and just testing too early. 

Donn - step away from the pee sticks!! You're way too early on babes. I think we shouldnt test till fri morning (easier said than done I know!!) 

Libby29 - sorry no experience to advice on but I dont think you should read too much into your symptoms, could be anxiety related, or just due to circulating hormones. Good luck for the rest of your 2ww!!

Narla - I hope your bleeding has stopped and wasnt the start of AF. No experience so not able to offer advice but   keeping fingers x'd for you!

I'm enjoying the nice weather while it lasts  Seems to help distract me from   of 2ww!!Good luck to anyone else testing today

Mx


----------



## bea2010

Hi all

May I join?

Congratulation everyone who got BFP and my heart goes to ones who got BFN.

I have been visiting this site since my ET on 2/4/10 and finally decided to write. 
I am driving myself crazy with worry. Last 3-4 hours I am having lower abdo discomfort similar to AF. So worried everything is over and I will get AF.
I am on flare protocol, and not using progesteron, only had one off HCG injection 2 days post ET.

Anyone had experience with flare protocol?

Bea


----------



## donn1

hi 

bea2010  i have had the same drug regime as you and exactly the same feelings of cramps  really since et and bloatedness at times,

hope all others are doing ok 

hi too all others

donn1


----------



## libby29

Thanks minimay..... well the dizziness has gone today so maybe i just had one of those days . I thought yay it might be a good sign but now have no symptoms at all so feeling a little glum now. Think i might take myself over to Bournemouth tomoz and do some shopping with my sis, try and keep myself busy. Though shopping might depress me even more as my skinnies are way too tight with all the comfort eating i've been doing and unless i'm pregnant i refuse to buy bigger  
Hows everyone else feeling??


----------



## poodlelover

Hi Libby

Feeling nervous bout OTD on Monday. Can't even talk about it 

  

PL x


----------



## bea2010

Thanks Donn1.

Bea


----------



## donn1

bea  youre more than welcome  most folk are on the progesterone and i now feel am not alone   if u know what i mean
how you feeling about it all,?

i so want too test now but know theirs no point as not official date till nest friday, though i tested 3 days early last time and got a bfp though i had 2 transferred then and lost one not long after positive pregnancy test as my levels were really high then dropped but at least i was lucky with the one sticking 

hi too all others

donn1


----------



## libby29

Poodlelover
Hey not long now. You've made it this far so you have a great chance 

I be thinking of you monday


----------



## bea2010

Hi all

To Donn1

That is so true, I am so glad to hear someone else is on flare protocol. 
As for the symptoms, I had intermittent lower abdo pain, but sometimes whole day pain free. Also bloated and slightly sore breast. 
I am supposed to test on 14th, Wed, but I have decided to test tomorrow morning (if no AF in meantime) and then every morning until Wed. I know it's the waste of money, but having some kind of plan gives me vague sense of control.  

To everyone testing tomorrow: GOOD LUCK!

To moderatore: Could you also add my test date to calendar?

Bea


----------



## Amily

Hi all
Can I join you ladies-in-waiting please? IUI (3rd time...please make it 3rd time lucky!) yesterday so due to take HPT on 23rd April. Seems a mighty long way away! First IUI was horrible - very painful as I apparently have a 'tilted' uterus. Slight bleeding for days afterwards and felt dizzy and weird. Second one was much, much better (nurse had got technique sorted!) and no bleeding, but no happy outcome...
Spent the afternoon in bed yesterday. Probably makes no difference but worth a try! I am a fitness instructor so have the added stress of worrying that doing my job is risking things. Feels like walking on eggshells for half of every month (and especially in times like this!) but in the real world we can't just take weeks and weeks off work! DH has gone out drinking with the boys now his job is done...
Anyway, huge congratulations to all those ladies with BFPs! Heartfelt sympathy to those who have had bad news. Best of luck to those waiting like me... I am so dying to go into Mothercare and buy stuff...at the moment I feel like a 'fraud' alarm would go off if I tried to enter! Have been addicted to 'One Born Every Minute' TV programme.
Lots of luck to all in waiting!
Amily x


----------



## Dobbie

Amily, I didnt manage to chill out for my 2ww, actually working harder this week as we have a cafe in a theme park and so easter has been mental - and I got a BFP, yet had loads of BFNs taking it easy - if its gonna work its gonna work!!


----------



## Amily

Thanks Dobbie!
Huge congratulations to you!


----------



## Spirit2

BFN for me as tested on Thurs 8th April and AF is now here. I wasn't sure I should be posting here as I was doing IUI but noticed my name on the list so thought that I had better update.

I am devastated as I have just lost my Dear Dad despite desperately trying to give him grandchildren. In fact I was having my first IUI when he was rushed into hospital. Afterwards I prayed and said I don't care if you don't give me a baby but please let me Dad pull through and be okay. And just to add to my tears (cause that is all I seem to do at the moment) in the waiting room they had a radio and the song Dance with my Father (have a look at the lyrics) playing so I can barely think straight at the moment.

I am so glad I can post on here cause every day on the tube and at work I feel like I am putting on a front and that I am the only one going through all this.

Two colleagues at work are pregnant and keep chatting excitedly about things which prompts me to go to the loo and have a good cry. Then my little sister who announced her news a few weeks back says there is more to life than children (easy for her to say) and why don't we adopt (as if I can just shelve wanting my own and move on just like that).

I just don't seem to be able to look forward or focus on anything at the moment apart from the next hospital appointment. Every time I go to the hospital I promise myself that the next time will be for a really nice reason but it never is.

There seem to be so many BFNs and I thought IUI had better success rates than this but just seems really bad at the moment and it is so hard to try and stay positive and stress free for the next step. What success rates has anyone been given?

I used to imagine being a Mummy but now as the months go by I can't see that dream any more. I have to believe I will get there but not sure how much I can take. Sorry I know lots of you lovely ladies have been through a lot more but I think everything has just got too much for me with losing my Dad as well.


----------



## Irish Dee

Spirit2,

Firstly a huge, huge hug for the loss of your dear Dad.  I lost my own dear Dad in 2000.  I still hope that my dad will help 'our baby' to find their way to us.

Secondly, a huge hug for you BFN.  That single line just brings such pain and sorrow.  Just knowing that we are not alone does help us.  Don't give up your vision and dreams of being a mother, after all without hope what do we have?

Pregnant colleagues at work is always a difficult one.  Do your work colleagues know your situation?  I wrote this post about this very subject.
*****************************************************************
OTHER PEOPLE'S PREGNANCIES:

If you had a friend who was stood up at the alter on their wedding day, everyone and I mean EVERYONE would be very careful not to talk about their own wedding and no one would be shoving wedding albums at them and asking them which centre piece would be good for their own big day.

If you had a friend whose house had been repossessed, no one would be bragging about their new extensions and asking them to admire their homes and help choose colour schemes.

If you had a friend who was made redundant, you would not constantly talk about how much you love your job and how marvellous it was.

Why oh why, is it then, that we are 'allowed' to be slightly jealous about jobs/homes/weddings etc, but for some reason no one thinks twice about handing you scan pictures and telling you oh, we're having a boy/girl and the ONLY acceptable response is for you to almost be as excited as them.

It does not happen with anything else in life and we are not expected to be over the moon for any other achievements made by any of our friends/family, but when a baby is on the horizon, we all have to be deliriously happy.  I just don't get it.

I've never heard anyone say that it was 'selfish' of a friend not to be chuffed for their friend's 'house/job/wedding' except when you are talking about babies.

I think the honest answer is that just people don't understand for a minute how crushing and breathtakingly sad infertility is.

Everyone can appreciate the other scenarios because they understand the other things. It must be like someone in a wheelchair with no legs trying to explain how it feels, but until you sit in that chair, will you ever really understand?

If I'm honest, I did not understand the impact of infertility until it touched my life. I was not aware that infertility is carried with you like an invisible cloak, marking you as slightly different from all those around you.

I remember back in the days before infertility crept into and put a shadow on my life, I would hear about miscarriages and 'IVF' and 'infertility' and I did not really give it much thought at all. But when it leaked into my life, I could not even begin to try to explain to other people how it feels not to be able to do, what should be, the most natural thing in the world.  It is the thing that we share on FF.  

I could go on, but I have a tendency to rant.

We are like a silent army, marching towards Motherhood!!

To all the strong fabulous women, struggling every day with this, our time will come.

******************************************************************


----------



## Amily

So sorry to hear your news, Spirit2. 
I do know a little of what you are going through as my Mum died of cancer just over a year ago. I was so desperate to make her a grandmother and as time passed my dream changed from that to just being able to tell her I was pregnant before she died. Feel like a failure. I know it does seem hopeless and I had absolutely no concept of what it felt like until I joined the ranks of those suffering from infertility. I have had a good few cries in the loos too! It always sets me off seeing young children with their grandmothers.
Thinking of you and very sorry about your situation.
Amily x


----------



## scottishniki

Spirit2 sending you much sympathy and hugs, I can  empathise with the part about your colleagues, I have been part of a rugby club for 10 years and in the last 18 months 8 of my old team have either had children or now pregnant. 4 colleagues at work have also announced their pregnancy. To have people ask you time and time again at social gatherings or at your lunch hour...so when is it your turn...etc just infuriates and upsets me but you have to just smile and say whatever pants thing in return. 

Getting my self in a tizz, up late as started to bleed...tmi but a mucusy brown?!!?!? no cramps just a heavy feeling on my lower stomach....is this AF or coud this be the implanation bleeding!?!?!?!?!? Thurs is my test, this is our last go after ICSI and AH this time round.

Fingers crossed for everyone and thoughts for all 

Niki xxxx


----------



## jessamine

morning all

Spirit, just like the others have said I too am really sorry for your loss and can understand how you feel as I lost my mum 5 years ago.  I have a v pregnant friend and as much as I am pleased for her I can't help feeling jealous.  

I think Irish Dee has hit the nail on the head.  having children is like a club, if you are not in it you can't possibly contribute to conversations or have opinions (so parents think)  the other day someone was asking me about Hannah Montanna and was agast that I didn't know who she was, why should I? I have no reason to watch children's programmes   these things can be as insensitive as being asked when it is your turn like scottishniki has mentioned, I now reply that it doesn't look like I can have children, why should I feel embrassed about something that is not my fault and why should the person asking not feel as embarased by my answer as I do by their question? I realise that this may sound a bit petty!

As for me I think I my positive thinking is dwindling as I am now 10 days past 3dt and still don't appear to have had any symptoms, think I know that the outcome is going to be for me again


----------



## libby29

Argh just been to do cyclogest and i have very pale pink stuff eww sorry. This happened last time  on same day. I got work tomorrow and DH's not home till tuesday. I'm so scared i've let him down again and everyone will think i'm a freak for not being able to give my husband a baby when his ex could  I was hoping i could show off a bump with pride this summer but it looks like yet again i'll hide myself away with shame. So sorry to everyone for such a negative post but i dont want to worry hubby at work and no one else seems to understand.
Jess i'm going to use your answer with the next person who asks me when i'll have a baby, i'm sick of being the one who feels uncomfortable. I even had a women tell me i should hurry up if i want kids as i'm not getting any younger, oh and that was my MUM! who knows about our struggles by the way. I was livid but she laughed and said she didnt mean anything by it ,WHAT? 
God sorry everyone


----------



## jessamine

stay strong Libby, it is not red and from what I understand that is the sign to look out for. you will not let anyone down, it takes huge amounts of courage to put ourselves through this, my fingers are crossed for you


----------



## libby29

Thankyou
You too hun


----------



## haley

Hi all hope everyone's holding it together in this awful waiting time, sending out lots of       

Could I be added to list please? I've put a few post on here and due to re-test blood hcg level tomorrow following DE ET end of March  

Thanks and all the best wishes to everyone feeling like they're going   right now xxxxx


----------



## JasmineX

Hi everyone, 

Haven't posted for a while and there are so many new joiners - welcome to everyone.

Bee -   for your BFP! Congratulations, and hope you have a healthy and happy pregnancy  

Poodlelover -     for tomorrow. It is a very good sign that   is not here yet, no? So hang in there and wishing you all the best for a positive result.

Spirit 2 -     I was so sad to read your post. I lost my dad a few years ago, and like you, not only was I hit with the devastation of losing him, also the thought that he would not see his grandchildren. But the reality is that his love for you was not dependent on you having children, so try not to feel as if you let him down. I bet he was just happy and grateful to have loved you as his daughter. It takes a long time to get over the loss of a parent. I found that people were sympathetic to me for a few weeks and then forgot about it, while I was still feeling like I had been ripped apart inside. But gradually things got better, and my grief became like a wave that came and went, until gradually it ebbed away. Now and again, I'll see something or have a memory that sets me off, but it makes me cry tears of love to remember him and doesn't hurt so much. I hope you give yourself time to grieve and to heal, and hopefully your journey towards your child/children can continue. I feel that the more challenges we have and the harder we fight for these children we so desperately want to have, the more we will love and appreciate them when they are finally here.

I have a friend who went through 7 IVFs before she fell pregnant and she told me that it makes you a different kind of mother. She never complains about having to stay up all night if her baby is sick, and feels grateful for every second she is with her.

Irish Dee - thank you so much for your post  

Libby29 -   Hang in there. It ain't over, till its over.    it's implantation.
Sorry to hear what your mum said - we've all had our fair dose of thoughtless comments. Its like Irish Dee's post - people seem to think infertility makes us completely thick-skinned!   Maybe she felt awkward and didn't really know what to say. I am sure she didn't want to hurt you. People just don't get it sometimes  

AFM - Due to test Wednesday, and making this big thing that I'm not going to test till next Saturday because don't want to face work, but suddenly realized it could all be over before then if  AF arrives anyway  . Now I am feeling total despair and depression, not knowing if its worked and not even wanting to know the answer in case its bad news. I thought I was coping, but ended up in floods of tears on DH last night, as I realized yet again, that I was just bottling everything up. Symptoms wise I have just the usual cyclogest effects, I think, huge sore (.Y.)s, bloated tummy, and horrible mood swings, so no clues at all...  

Anyway, am going to go and get some fresh air, try to smile,and haul myself out of this pit of depression. If the embies are still in there, I don't want them to think they've got a manic depressive for a mum - then they definately won't want to stay!!! 

   and   to all going through this torture.



Jasmine
XXXXX


----------



## Bee1978

hi minimay - i used a standard (non-digital) First Response Test that I had left over from our failed natural attempts. Was sorely tempted to pop into Boots yesterday and buy out the store of fancy digital ones but my clinic said that non-digital was best and to be honest, I don't think I'm going to believe it either way until I've taken that blood test this week.

Best of luck tomorrow PL xx


----------



## coully69

Hello, can I please be added to this thread, I had a 3dt yesterday and am due to test on Wednesday 21st April. Had a difficult transfer yesterday due to a tilted cervix so am already worried that this had jeopardised my chances,hopefully not.  This is my 5th cycle,all fresh as never have any to freeze even when numbers are good. Hope you are all surviving,I seem to have crashed and burned on day 1, new record for me.xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jackabean72

Bee - Huge  

Good luck to all the testers this week  

 for all the BFN 

xxxx


----------



## BraveGirl

hi I tested today CD29 / 14dpo and got BFN.  AM gutted.

3 ivf cycles, 1 fet cycle and all I have to show for it is nothing.

still have to go to clinic tomorrow for blood test which is going to be so upsetting.


----------



## scottishniki

My thoughts are with you bravegirl. on my second go I only managed 8 days before I had started to bleed, then having to still do the cyclogest and go for the blood test was even more of a wrench. 

My godsons (all 3) born to my best friend have been wonderful to have and her support has been amazing. We have had the same consultant at the same clinic for her to have loads of egss to cycles and then one miracle one for number 3 (natural) has been very hard, but as earlier commented she has said it makes you a different kind of person, every moment and day is a blessing. 

My thoughts are with you
xx


----------



## JasmineX

Bravegirl - just read your post. So sorry to hear your news. This is such a heart-wrenching journey. Take care of yourself


----------



## BraveGirl

thanks guys, re-read my post and forgot to say that on our first cycle we got a BFP but miscarried at 7 weeks.  this is so hard and so sould destroying.


----------



## scottishniki

DH has just bought me a hpt and we have done it....a BFN, I told him that it would be too early and now he looks as though I have scolded him like a small child. 

Going to have a quiet day after the traumas of going to the biggest ASDA in the world (I hate shopping and today everyone and I mean everyone had a child or baby with them). 

Thursday seems so far away fo the blood test, every twinge is freaking me out!
xx


----------



## sabah m

Spirit, my heart breaks for you, really sorry to hear your news   

Bravegirl, been following your journey, gutted for you sweety  

Libby - keep praying it might still be ok   

AFM going absolutely   on this 2ww.  Tested three times already all   and its only 6dp5dt!  I'm a serial tester!!

Lots of love to all others still waiting


----------



## bea2010

Sorry to hear about your news, Bravegirl!

I also tested today and it's BFN. I am 9 dt/3dt and official taste day is 14th, Wed but I suppose "first response" would pick up by now, even as a weak response.

Anyone tested BNF on 9th day and then turn to BFP?

Bea


----------



## sabah m

Bea

It can change in a day so don't give up, I have also read a post where someone tested negative OTD and positive the next day xxx


----------



## Trolley

You girls are so brave testing early . . . . . I feel nauseous every time I open the bathroom cabinet and the see my First Response test kit staring at me.  Due to test on Wednesday but can't do it on a work day so 'hoping' to wait till Saturday unless AF arrives 1st of course!

Hope you're all having a good weekend . . . these 2WW's are a killer in every way . . .

Trolley


----------



## Aloe

Hey Ladies,
I'm the same, testing early makes me feel really really sick!!!!
good luck hun and good luck to everyone else in their 2ww    
Aloe xx


----------



## donn1

hi al

well what a lovely day here in sunny scotland, well at least in law village  

i have bought myself cheap tesco pregnancy testing kits and probably arent good enough too pick up hcg too early never the less i did one and its 6 days past a 3 day transferr and neg but i am ok with it as at least i feel a bit in control and will probably test with a better one on tuesday the first response i think, still getting cramps and bloatedness and eating like never before but am trying too chill about it all though very hard at times, my dad is in hosp with heart failure so am running back and forward visiting him and its helping too take my mind off this 2ww madness a wee bit  sorry for the me post

hope all others are well and please remember that a neg can so easily become a positive in 24 hrs    

love and luck too all

donn1


----------



## bertiantonio

Hello everyone,

I have literally just joined FF as I am currently in my 2WW of my first IVF treatment using a Donor Egg as I am 44.  I had 2 embies tranferred on 2/4 and so am on day 9 and I have had strong period pains for the past 3 days. My AF was due today but as yet I have not had a bleed and Im not supposed to test until Friday (5 days away).  I am really feeling negative about this as I think the only reason I am not bleeding in the progesterone I am taking, I take 3 tablets daily and 2 (cyclogest) pessaries daily.  I have read the drugs stop me bleeding anyway.

I was naughty and done an HPT yesterday (day  and done this mid morning (not my first flow as the packet suggests), obviously it come up a BFN,

Any thoughts would be welcome. I am just sooooo anxious now!!!


----------



## sabah m

Bertie - its still too early!! Wait to test!!  

Poodle - prayiing for tomorrow xxx


----------



## poodlelover

Ladies
Wanted you to be the first to know. Tested this morn 2x BFN. Am speechless. No sign of AF~ due last Wed. Me and Dh are in shock. Thought the lack of spotting etc was a v gd sign~never had that before. Really can't believe it. How cruel. Now gotta ring Care at 3pm with the poxy result. So looking at cycle #7!!! Knew we would have been really lucky for this to work~have always known FET had lower success rate etc but just thought this might be our turn at last! F knows how much this next cycle will be with full immunes etc. George was also talking about ICSI, Array CGH etc etc . Am gutted we sold our VW camper to fund this and still have nothing to show for it 
Haven't cried yet. Still in shock. At least won't have to do poxy pessaries or jabs today 

PL x


----------



## scottishniki

has anyone had quite heavy implanation bleeding but still managed to get a BFP?


----------



## nikki0703

big hugs poodle lover                    thinkin of you x


----------



## Trolley

Poodlelover - SO SORRY - I read BFP!!  How insensitive of me - serves me right for trying to do too much before I leave for work in the mornings.  Please accept my sincere apologies!!  Thinking of you too . . 

Trolley


----------



## Aloe

Hey Trolley,

how are you? Just wanted to wish you good luck and that I'm thinkinf of you!  

It's not too long for me either and I'm freaking out a bit....
Still no symptoms which makes it REALLY hard to stay positive ....   Feeling quite low today....  
All the luck to everbody in their 2ww
Love
Aloe xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning Ladies,

First time I writting in here.. 

Did my testing this morning and a big fat BFN.. I had a 5 day transfer on last tuesday so today is 6th day after transfer. At least the trigger shot has left my system. Will test till OTD friday.. See if anything will change.. 

Trying to stay positive.. What a nightmare..

Sending lots of luck to you all.. 

Love. Kukixx


----------



## Trolley

Morning Aloe - none for me either Hun -  we just have to keep everything crossed!!

Kuki - I think that may have been too soon honey - why don't you leave it a few days - it's not over yet . . 

Trolley


----------



## sabah m

Poodlelover - so disappointed for you    especially knowing the financial costs of carrying on, its so hard to knowingly take gambles with money but even more hard to think you're stopping because you don't want more debt.  Thinking of you honey xxxx


Kuki - empathise with you as I'm testing too early too and getting BFNs (tested again this morning!) But feel like I already know it hasn't worked for me as last time I got a BFP seven days post transfer, which was today.  Wiped and saw a little red, I don't usually have AF signs or symptoms so this could be it coming...

Aloe - sorry you're feeling low today    what can we do to make this waiting go quicker?  I was away from home last week so at leats a week has gone by.  Had made plans to go buy more pee sticks(!!), a new mobile phone, just to at least use up the morning, but now feel I need to wait in, incase AF arrives and I don't want to burst out crying in the street!

My eleven month old is asleep and I know I am so lucky to have him, but its so unfair that having a brother or sister for him to grow up with is so difficult to schieve when there are hundreds of parents with children hanging off their arms that get pregnant so easily.  My close friend had her third abortion recently, she already has two kids, was on the pill and still got pregnant, and she is older than me, so why so fertile?


----------



## Kuki2010

Sabah, hanging in there. You never know.. IT is so so hard.. I know.. We all know it.. Torching goes on.. 

Love. Kukixx


----------



## Fraggles

Sabah, Kuki I am with you too, tested early got BFN. Had iui on 3rd April but my cycle is due tomorrow so figured as lots of hpt do test 4 days before you period it might work but I too think it is a BFN and am just wait for AF to rear her ugly head.

Trolley, Aloe thinking of you both too.

Poodlelover so sorry. I read somewhere money is tight - isn't it always on this journey - if you would consider going overseas there are some good clinics overseas with good results and high standards but cheaper prices which does not mean sub standard I should add. I know this journey is so tough so am not trying to be insensitive but sometimes others sharing their advice on this journey has given me options I hadn't previously considered. Whatever you decide to do good luck. Lots of love.   

F x


----------



## scottishniki

This was going so well, I had got to day 13, as it has been the Easter hols I have managed to spend most of the time resting and doing everything that you're supposed to. After being told by the clinic that our little egg was much better quality than last time and with the assisted hatching I had such high hopes. 

However as I excitedly went to the loo this morning to do a sneaky test before DH woke up ( I had such bad headaches the last couple of days and a sicky feeling) out came lots of red blood. As soon as I came to the bedroom DH saw me and just burst into tears......I'm trying really hard to stay positive as I have heard that some people get bleeding and still get pregnant or breakthrough bleeding although I don't know if this is something that only occurs during an established pregnancy. 

I don't have any cramps and it only seems to come when I am having a pee (sorry for the TMI!), but there is alot. Thursday is the test date and I guess I had just convinced myself why would it not work this time??  I know its not over till then and you hav to keep going with the pessaries but the soreness from my (.)(.) is gone and I am sure that the sizing of them is now just to the cyclogest alone. 

After this we were going to stop and wait a year then apply for adoption but to get so close I can't stop my self from thinking....could we get there next time?!?!?!
Has anyone any advice?
xxNiki


----------



## donn1

scottishnikki  please dont give up  it could still be implantation i know how hard it is, please try and rest and see if this helps the bleeding to become a bit lighter, have u been running about mad or doing a wee bit too much,  hopefully all will be well and fingers crossed and huge hugs for ure test date on thursday,x

donn1


----------



## coully69

scotishnikki
Hang on in there, if you do a search on here you will find lots of ladies have had similar things happen and then still gone on to get a BFP. Just try and keep the faith for a few more days and then you will get an answer,I know its very very difficult. I am struggling already today  on day 2 of the 2ww,thinking 'they will be blastocysts by now' all being good. Be strong,wishing you lots of love,hugs and PMA.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## owenl

Just wanted to say hello to everyone.  I'm new on this board although I have been lurking.  I promised myself I wouldn't look at the 2ww board this time as it's my 3rd and final attept at ICSI (I'm NHS funded) and if it doesn't work I have no option but to move on to a life without kids.

My test date is Wed 14th 14 days after EC, quite early blood test so no point testing at home earlier than this but was desparate to test early this morning but didn't.  My last 2 tx treatments I haven't gotten to test day with dreaded AF usually arriving the day before so I'm kind of expecting it tommorrow but trying to remain positive,

I've been getting cramping the last couple of days like AF is on her way but that is where the similarity to previous cycles ends - unlike the last two, I have had all types of symptoms which I am   are good signs and not just side effects from the Crinone Gel as I didn't get these symptoms in previous tx.  My main symptoms are insomnia, night sweats, clamy hands, hot flush followed by shivers, a little nauseau and a few headaches all which started 9-10 days after ovulation and more recently AF type cramps but my tummy feels weird this time - quite tight almost like it's my uterus expanding but I don't know if that's just in my mind with me wanting this so much.  
It's driving me   .


----------



## Trolley

Big hugs Niki :0(

Owenl - me too - due to test on Wednesday and I had AF on test day last time so am feeling incredibly apprehensive too.

Quite a few of us testing this week so sending lots of love to you all.

Trolley


----------



## coully69

Owenl-All sounds good to me,I dont know this through personal experience but have read in severalIVF diaries that night sweats area good sign so very good luck to you.xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## donn1

hi all

can i ask in addition to me still having slight bloatedness and cramps  has anyone got any electric feelings in nipples and sore boobs on and off for last two days, also had night sweats but dont know if this is due to warm weather the last two days  

good luck too all and thanks for any replies

donn1


----------



## COMBERS

Combers testing April 16th after frist round of ivf


----------



## jessamine

hello all

after moaning about not having symptoms, I now have some and don't want them with 3 days to go. my (.)(.)'s have now decided to become tender and I have started to have sensations in the pelvic area, not pains but sometimes waves of little prickles, sometimes nothing but just a feeling, if that makes sense.  In the night I thought it was the start of AF but I think that is because at night things do seem worse, was scared to go to the loo   I also (tmi!) had an O in my sleep, which I have heard can be a good sign?  I don't know if it is AF on her way or not, I don't think it is exactly the same feelings as her but I could just be trying to tell myself that, comes to something when you can't remember what AF feels like!  Anyway, knicker watch is under way but so far so good.

A little bit of positive vibes would be nice

Good luck to everyone else testing and sorry for those having a testing time at the moment but keep the faith


----------



## Kuki2010

2ww ladies,

I came downstairs and check the test I did this morning. And it has a very very faint line.. Could this work or it is too late for reading now.. Could it be right? Am I pregnant? But it is so faint...

Good luck for all the testers this week.. 

Combers, there are so many of us testing on friday. I will go to hospital at 8.30 Istanbul time.. And should have the result by 10.30.. That's the most important one but i can not stop testing before.. Good luck to you too.. 

We shall all be chatting in here on friday..

This journey is a nightmare..

Love and lots of luck to you all.. 

Kukixx


----------



## svb

Hi. This is a note for Coully. I just tried to reply to your PM but your Inbox is full.


----------



## coully69

Ok will delete some messgages now so you can try again if that is ok.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Trolley

Kuki it's me again!  A line is a line honey - woo hoo!


----------



## Fraggles

Kuki do another test now.


----------



## COMBERS

Thank you for all replies I'm getting slightly anxious now as has quite a bit of cramping today and then this afternoon has light bleed but since has become slightly heavier have not tried any hpt as was really trying to wait until friday even though its really difficult .My clinic is closed until tomorrow so I  dont know if im worrying unnecessarily  worrying .Anyone know if anyone else had  this and still got a positive.Good luck everyone testing this week. Friday is a big day for so many on here !!!


----------



## kateyl

HI...I am Katey and this is my 7th IVF, (so you'd think I would have most of the answers by now but I definitely do not!).

I am 14dpo - 2 embies transferred on day 2 so 12dpt and my question is.......do you all think that it is too soon to test with a first response I used to be at the Fertility Academy and I normally had a blood test on at 14dpo - but when i did have my bfp I got it on the same day on a urine test - but my current clinic (CARE Notts) have said that I should test on Friday - a whopping 18dpo! 

I am getting 2ww fever now and I want to know so much it is driving me potty!!!! I have loads of symptoms on and off but I think it is the Utrogestan - cruel, cruel progesterone!

What do you all think

Thanks xxx


----------



## JasmineX

Poodlelover - So sorry to hear your news. Sounds like you have been through a lot.    

Hi to everyone else - starting to feel a bit relieved that OTD is creeping up on me (2 days) Enjoying being PUPO for as long as possible!!!

Jasmine
XXXXX


----------



## Trolley

Kateyl - if it was me I would wait but only you know how you feel and you have to follow your heart honey x

Good luck Jasmine - Im a Wednesday tester too but waiting till the weekend . . . if I can . . .


----------



## nw_76

Congratulations to all the ladies with the best results ever and big hugs to all the ladies who aren't there yet  

I'm feeling quite low and test day is looming.

Just been on a spa weekend with 15 girls, hoping to have some fun and try and forget about things for a couple days before the big test Wednesday.  Unfortunately that wasn't the case.  My sister in law is 6 months pregnant and this was the main topic of conversation. Everything from how many kids they want, how much folic acid upsets the tummy (ridiculous - try taking it for 4 years solid!!), sleepless nights, favourite names - the list goes on.  Apparently I wasn't my normal bubbly self, my fault I guess as we haven't told anybody that we are in the process of another cycle.  But I'm so sick of getting texts from people to find out our results, if we weren't experiencing these difficulties, I don't they wouldn't be calling me to find out if we had sex last night - I know it's cause they care but sometimes we just want our privacy.  Having said that sometimes we appreciate the support. Oh this is pants!!

The first part of the 2ww seems so positive but the closer we get to D day, the more I start preparing myself for the worse.  Really struggling now to keep positive.  Wanted to pick up some tests today so I can go a bit earlier, but DH has banned me, so masterful!!

  let it be my time.  DH is so convinced we are going to get a positive this time, he's even discussed when we tell the family, I so hope he's right (usually is, not that I would let him know that!!)

Anyway already feel better for getting this little rant of my aching chest.  Good luck everybody still waiting


----------



## jessamine

nw76  i know what you mean about the 1st part of the 2ww being so positive but the 2nd part is a killer, starting to feel like AF may be on her way


----------



## Fraggles

Oh yes I so agree with first part being positive and second week being just


----------



## minimay

Kateyl - I think if it was me I'd do a HPT tomorrow morning. 15dpo 14dp2dt should yield an accurate result and friday is AGES away ( thats my OTD too, but I'll be 14dpo (11dp5dt) then so dont think i'll test beforehand. You need to do what you feel is right though! good luck babes!   

Poodlelover     so sorry it hasnt worked this time honey!

nw76 - thats a shame your spa weekend was a let down! Must have been hard to have to listen and try to pretend to be interested/sympathetic when bursting inside!   Hopefully you'll get your BFP and next time your together it'll be your bump everyones talking about    

Kuki- have you retested??    for those 2 little lines !

Donn - replied on other thread, hope your symptoms are all early pregnancy related!  

Hi to everyone else and lots of love and luck to everyone testing this week     to all of us and lots of    all round! 

Mx


----------



## Fraggles

NW76    Yes it sucks, family some times they get it right and sometimes oh so wrong either intentionally thinking they are being supportive when really a comment they think is helpful reminds us of all this or unintentionally through ignorance because they don't comprehend what we go through. Fingers crossed you get the right result this time.

Saw SIL at the weekend and although it was oh so warm she kept several layers of clothing on and had a round shape by her stomach - I'm awaiting the announcement.

F x


----------



## Yuzhi

Hi Kate,

Sorry I happened to passing through some threads of FF, saw your post and didn't want read and run. Sorry I never had a IVF (well, not yet anyway), but my dears FF friends have, so I will tell you what I think, hopefully you find if useful.

if you have 2 embies put in, your HCG level is much higher than 1 embie, if they have both successfully implanted, you may use HPT even at 8-10 DPT you would get BFP. Of course some people might get later implantation (like me), so you wouldn't know until 12-14 DPT using HPT. Some clinic insist patients to test as late as possible, it is simply to rule out the possibilty of a chemical pregnancy (you get BFP by testing too early, then due to varies reasons, BFN after couple of days later). But it shouldn't stop you anyway from testing at home. you can use cheap HPT first at 14dpt if not early, if you get 2 bars, then you can buy a clear blue, which could even tell you how many weeks you are pregnant. Good Luck!!    

Yuzhi xxx



kateyl said:


> HI...I am Katey and this is my 7th IVF, (so you'd think I would have most of the answers by now but I definitely do not!).
> 
> I am 14dpo - 2 embies transferred on day 2 so 12dpt and my question is.......do you all think that it is too soon to test with a first response I used to be at the Fertility Academy and I normally had a blood test on at 14dpo - but when i did have my bfp I got it on the same day on a urine test - but my current clinic (CARE Notts) have said that I should test on Friday - a whopping 18dpo!
> 
> I am getting 2ww fever now and I want to know so much it is driving me potty!!!! I have loads of symptoms on and off but I think it is the Utrogestan - cruel, cruel progesterone!
> 
> What do you all think
> 
> Thanks xxx


----------



## Benetton

Please Add me for April 15th OTD...I had IVF with 2 embies put back

Thank you


----------



## Aloe

hello ladies,
yes absolutely,   the second week can be sooooooo extra hard!!!!!      
Kuki, did you test again?
lots of luck to everybody testing (soon),
lots of love to all of you 
Aloe xx


----------



## Trolley

Morning Girls . . .

Well AF arrived this morning - the day before test date like last time.  I haven't cried yet as I feel completely numb and I'm just going through the motions of getting ready for work so as not to have to face the reality just yet.

There is a small part of me that is relived that our IVF journey is over . . . since December 2009 I feel I have been tied to needles and clinics and have been able to think of nothing else - even my friends.

We are going to give ourselves a break and head to San Francisco and Napa Valley for a fabulous holiday and I am going to look at returning to the job I adored for 13 years and gave up in order to concentrate on IVF and be closer to the clinic.

We still pray that one day I will carry a child of our own and in the meantime we continue with our application to emigrate to Perth in Australia.

As I'm sure you can understand I am going to lay low for a while but I will pop in now and again to see how you are all progressing and I wish you all the luck in the world girls.  You have been a tower of strength for me for which I am eternally grateful.

Much love

Trolley


----------



## poodlelover

Trolley
So v sorry to read your news  . So unfair. I really feel for you

Take care and keep us posted 

PL x


----------



## Benetton

Trolley!!   Sorry darrling, I can imagine that numb feeling, you sure defo AF? you going to test anyway? some women do bleed and get BFP i hear.

Thinking of all the women who are biting their nails with test dates due and congrats to all those that have got BFP's and big hugs to those who got BFN


----------



## owenl

Trolley   - sorry to hear your news.

I don't think I'm far behind.  Have been knicker checking and noticed a pink/red discharge last night on my pad.  when I wiped more pink/red blood was on the tissue.  I went to bed feeling extremely tearful as this is my last and final go at IVF and I thought   would start during the night.  After a bad night with cramping, I've woken this morning still cramping but no more blood as yet.  I'm really hoping it's late implantation (Monday was 12 days past EC), test date is tmw, I've never got to test date in previous tx so it's hard to remain positive after a bleed, it's going to be a long day!


----------



## sabah m

Hi Trolley

So sorry honey, hope bennet is right though    I know holiday won't make up for it but will be good to get mind off things momentarily xxx

Bennett - welcome to the madness of the   Hope its first time lucky for you   

I definately agree the second week is harder....I feel totally different to yesterday, is it hormones?  AF did not come despite spotting I had three times, so   it was implantation bleeding, although is that possible so late after ET? (yesterday I was 7dp5dt).  Anyway, stupidly went to superdrug and bought out their buy one get one free pee sticks, so now have 7 left (used one this morning!)  not even a hint of a faint line.  Kept upsetting myself that last time I got my BFP after 7 days, but read above some wise words, every trt is different.

Owenl Hope its good news for you too, if Af hasn't arrived it could still be ok xxx

Aloe how you feeling today?

Kuki any news?

Fraggles - time is going so slowly!!!

   to everyone else waiting     for us all xxx


----------



## Benetton

Thank you Sabah, first time on IVF so yes fingers crossed but... hist of so many BFN still scared to get too excited with my symptoms..

Good luck to you too


----------



## coully69

Sabah-Hope its implantation bleeding for you, sounds like it.

Trolley-so sorry to hear your news, hope your holiday will allow you some peace from all of this for a while.

Everyone else-hope its  going by quickly for you-I am day 4 of a 3dt so very ealy days for me however I am somewhat experienced at this.  Hoping every time I go to the loo to see implantation spotting/bleeding as Ive never had it before and I want it to set this cycle apart from my other 4 failed cycles.  Any symptom would do,Ive figured my embryos will be starting to break out of the shell now  .  
Good luck everyone and catch you later


----------



## donn1

hi

trolley  am soo very very sorry, you take extra care of yourself, hope work isnt too bad and when you do feel it hitting you if at work go home and wrap yourself up in cottonwool as you soo deserve it, hopefully though you will make it through youre work day
have an absolutedly brilliant holiday and good for you with youre immigration to perth a whole new life and new beginnings for you both

love and luck to both of you

donn1


----------



## Aloe

Hello everyone,
Trolley, what can I say? I am soooooo sorry to hear and hope you're ok....     Enjoy your holidays and some physical and emotional distance to everything will do you some good. I know, that nothing I could say will help you but just wanted YOU to know that I feel for you and send you lots of    

Much love 
aloe xx


----------



## Aloe

Hello everyone,

Sabah, thank you for asking, I'm a bit better today. At least no tears so far    Still the lack of symptoms though  (but sore boobs, YAY  ) and I'm 9dp5t.... but hoping it will be like your first time       

Benett, will keep my fingers crossed for that it's implantantion bleed, stay positive!  

Good luck to everyone out there testing soon, it's more than   at the moment....    
Much love to all of you
Aloe xxx


----------



## Benetton

Thank you Aloe

Good luck to you too sweets


----------



## sabah m

Thanks so much Coully, and I really hope you get your symptoms that you're looking for too!

Thanks everyone else for their wishes too...might take a little break from ff as I feel I'm getting obsessive with checking messages to help time go by and not paying attention to my miracle boy whom I have to leave and return to work in three weeks!!!

My friend who has had three failed IVFs just called and gave me a good telling off for putting this week of my life on hold and for all the tears I've shed this past week. She said save the tears for OTD if you get your negative and enjoy being PUPO,

*[fly]so girls,here's the challenge for us all, enough of the negativity, enjoy being PUPO!!!!!!![/fly]*


----------



## scottishniki

Thank you for all your positive comments but last night and this morning AF ame with a vengance. DH is utterly devasted as am I and it seems much harder to climb out of this rut of grief this time. After being told so many positve things by the embryologist and consultant I had the thought that how could it not work?
This was my third time and we only did it as the law changed allowing us 1 free cycle on the NHS. I think you ladies doing 5, 6, 7 cycles are amazing and I wish that I could  stay positive enough to say, yes lets go for it, number 4. Financially it would be a strain but do-able, The alternative would be to have a year together, spending quality time and even a holiday ( I vaguely rememeber what they are as our honeymoon 4 years ago was our last one) and to go for the adoption route. You have to wait a year and even then it could take up to 2 years....
IVF has become such a big part of our lives Im also scared to move away from it just in case that it could be the next cycle that works.....The blood test is Thursday which is utterly pointless, my tummy is now soft and empty, such a differnet feeling to lying in bed last week feeling round and solid!! 
I keep on thinking did I do something wrong? Should I have spinach, eaten more broccoli, drank pieapple juice instead of apple, is it because I slept in one day last week and was 30 mins late with the morning cyclogest? And then the reality of if it was going to work, it would have. 
Not sure what to do, any advice of what poeple decided and avenues would be appreciated
x


----------



## nw_76

Thanks for the support, means so much. 

I was naughty this morning and bought a first response test. Used second pee of the day and got a negative result. Test days tomorrow, doesn't look good does it.

Done the test in work, must be off my rocker cause i'm even worse now.


----------



## Benetton

Oh Crikey Nw_76

Well we all do crazy things, dont beat yaself up about it hun. Not sure if you're supposed to use first or second pee or if it makes any difference, havent tested in a while, but if it does make a difference then I still have my fingers crossed that you used second pee of day and there is still hope for tomorrow..


----------



## nw_76

Sorry scottishnicky, just read your post. You have done nothing wrong it just wasn't your time.  Big hugs. I think you are probably in shock and you both need to take time out to gather your strength. 

I often wonder what our next steps are and whether if we choose to stop and try another route means missing out on it happening on the next one. But you can't think like that. It's your life, your body and your future. Life is full of choices just that we all seem to have been given the hardest choice.

There are no right or wrong answers.

Good luck from the bottom of my heart with whatever you decide to do, just remember that you will be a mother one day x


----------



## Benetton

I too just read your post Scottishnicky

So sorry hun, I wish you all the best and yes a holiday sounds really good. This process consumes us all, a break is often needed.


----------



## Irish Dee

Hello ladies,

Although we have had a good number of BFPs, we have also been saddened with some BFNs.  There is no rhyme or reason as to why one person gets pregnant and others never can.  Why some ladies are blessed twice and 3 times and others of us never even get the joy of seeing 2 lines.

There seems to be a bit of a lack in the PMA department and I just wanted to write a few things down to try to explain how I'm feeling right now.

We invest so much time and energy in this process, and I'm sure I'm not alone when I look back at what I have had to do to get to this point.  I had to lose weight (50 lbs), (difficult thing to do), give up smoking, (very difficult thing to do), give up drinking, (except for a few lapses). It's taken us almost 4 years to get to this point.

We pump ourselves full of drugs and hormones and while slowly withdrawing from our normal social lives, we actually allow ourselves to believe that we might get the babies that we all so desire.

I've goggled statistics and tried to make sense of success rates.
I've read every post on FF, trying to find a grain of hope and any stories that might teach me something.
My brain is so full of IVF, pregnancy, treatment, sniffing, injections, statistics, follicles, FF, stimulating, 2WW and similar things that I feel that I am kind of out of kilter with the rest of the world.  (One of the many reasons that I love FF, I always feel so normal on here!!)

But (and this is the kicker!!!) as hard as this journey is, it has just struck me, 'what's my alternative'?
Do we not take the chance or achieving our dreams and just sit back and do nothing?
I don't think any of us could do that.
The biggest gamble we take will hopefully pay off and we will all eventually achieve our heart's desire.

Success rates, grading of embryos, analyzing every twinge and ache, looking with great interest at toilet roll every time I go to the loo (TMI!!).

All I know is that without modern science and the wonder of IVF, my chances are 0% and much as I sometimes feel sad/angry that my life has been touched by infertility, I have to rejoice in the fact that I have the opportunity to do this.

2WW??  What is 2 weeks, I've counted that I'm waited over 260 weeks since we started on this journey and at least I feel now that I am doing something about it. If the wait was 2 months, we would still endure it

Hope springs eternal and we will all battle infertility with every ounce of strength we have.  I've never met a stronger bunch of women and I'm proud to walk among you.  

Lets regather our resources and get the PMA back on the road.  If the worst happens, and we get BFNs, there will be time enough then (weeks and weeks and weeks) to figure out what our next step will be, but at this moment in time, we are all PUPO!!  However long for, this is as close as some of us have been to the real thing and it's time to rejoice and HOPE!!!  Come on girls,

“It only takes one”
“It ain't over till it's over”

Dee
(PUPO and proud)


----------



## Raine290871

I have to say I agree with most of the things in this post - I was in the chat room yesterday evening, and tried a few words of enouragement in there..

one of my sayings that I live by seem to strike a chord in there - so am using it here too...

"Dare to dream, and see what happens".... mainly thats all about keeping up the positive mental attitude, beieve in it... and it may just happen...

but also, know that there are other paths to take, we all desire to be parents, or we wouldn't be here..... and for some that may be all they ever wanted.. it was for me.. when I was little and people asked me what I wanted to be, the answer was a wife and mother. Well, I managed the wife bit (at 34), and as for the mother - well I am a mother to an angel, taken from me at 24 weeks, and I am a mother to a 9 wk fetus in my belly now.... 

but my husband and I always said our life has two paths, one with kids, and the tradiitional family life, and one without kids, holiday, travel, sportscars, harleys....  - we are happy together, our lives are complete just the two of us... and anything else we look upon as a bonus.

however, we went into this with that outlook, right form the beggining. I am infertile, without this IVF we don't have a chance of being parents. This is a life line we have been lucky enough to be handed. It is a bonus, which may or may not work out, but without it, well, as I have said, we have no chance.

I hope you all get your BFP's - God knows we all deserve it for going this far. for putting ourselves through the emotional and physical turmoil.... 

but we know for some it won't work... and that is sad... but it's still a chance, give it all you can,

I know you may say it is easy for me, my IVF has worked.... but it is still so early,  I still have many things to go through, in light of what happened to my baby James , many tests, scans etc to ensure that all is alright with this one, and I have many doubts, worries and tearful moments when I think of what MIGHT happen... 

but ultimately you gotta keep the high feelings when you can.... keep the laughter.... keep the faith...

and thank God for these forums where you can ask advice, talk things through, and be in the company of people who really DO know what you are going through.... HAVE been there.... and DO feel for you...

I wish you all all the best - i really do..... 

take care all.....


----------



## Kuki2010

Dear Dee, you have written it so wonderfully. Thank you...

After what Dee wrote what can I say.. We have to keep on going and stay positive. 

I did another test this morning and a big fat negative!!! I will carry on testing till Friday morning and wait for the blood test result.. 

Rollercoaster journey we never know what's around the corner.. Lets hope that the nice suprise will wait for all of us..

My precious DD is asleep and I should rest too.. Just in case one miracle is still trying to make it.. If there were two the HCG test should have picked it up properly.. 

Wishing you all lots of luck!!!!!

Love. Kukixx


----------



## amberboo

Hi, I'm sitting in the waiting room at the bridge waiting to be basted so can I please be put down for test date of 27/4/10 thanks.


----------



## Kuki2010

Thank you Raine.. And good luck to you with this preciouse one..

Love. Kukixx


----------



## Benetton

Thanks for adding me Frankie B


----------



## minimay

Hi Dee and Raine

Thanks for the positivity   I think it is much needed by us all jst now

My DH and I have been singing our embie song daily - its starship - nothings gonna stop us now....
I love the lines
'And we can build this dream together
Standing stong forever, 
nothings gonna stop us now...'
We have decided we will power on asap with next treatment if this doesnt work but meantime hoping and keeping up the PMA that this is our time 

   everyone

Luck and love

Mxxx


----------



## Raine290871

I'm glad you all have taken what i wrote positively - after I wrote it I wondered if it sounded  "off" or not.. but I didn't mean too.. just wanted to send positive vibes, and loadsa good wishes...

Take care all...

xxxxxx


----------



## coully69

Some wonderful words of wisdom on here  from everyone today,trying very hard to believeamd stay positive. Wavering a bit this afternoon thinking, 'there is something wrong with my embryos, why do I never have any to freeze? there is something chromosonally wrong with me, 5 cycles never any frosties out of at least 8 eggs each time (minimum). Trying to break the negative vibe and move on bit its niggling at the backof my mind. Help.xxx


----------



## andymay

Sorry to also add to the negative vibe but have worked myself into a state.. Am a frequent lurker and occasional poster. 4 x OIs all failed and now on 1st IVF - 3dp5dt of a top-grade blast. But have been cramping even since before ET and it's a bit worse today and i've worked myself into a right state. All my failed TX so far have included cramping, and I've been doing google-madness and found that ET can make your uterus spasm and affect implantation - terrified that's what's happened to me. Some people get prescribed drugs to relax the uterus, but although i mentioned the cramping to the Dr at ET he said not to worry and I'm only taking cyclogest. Please, can anyone reassure me? I'm working myself into a real pickle.


----------



## coully69

The cramping is probably coming from the ovaries and the swelling, the follicles will be filled with blood now and causing you pain.This may not involve uterine cramping at all so try not to worry.Tryto focus on the factyou have 2 top grade blastocysts on board. Good luck hun.xxxxxx


----------



## andymay

Thank you ever so - I know women can cramp after ET and before their OTD, and my DH says the same as you but it just feels so, so much like AF pain I can't help but think it's expelling my poor blast (sorry, should have said only 1 - 3 in freezer). Am in floods. x


----------



## jessamine

Welcome to all the newbies

Dee and Raine, I too hear what you say and you are both so right  

The AF feeling I had yesterday and early this morning seems to have passed, I still have tender boobs but now I feel more niggly in the ovary areas this afternoon but have also felt a bit squashed in th middle of my tummy below my ribs a bit like wearing something to tight around your middle, has anyone got any thoughts on this?

2 days to go


----------



## Benetton

Feeling the same Jessamine,Good luck to you my OTD is 15th aswell  for us both


----------



## Kuki2010

Yes Jassemine and Bennet.. Same here.. got all those.. 

And feeling extremly hormona.. crying all the time.. to anything to everything.. 

Tests are negative so not sure what all these signs.. good or bad.. 

Wishing you both luck for thursday.. We are nearly there.. This waiting is driving me nuts..

Love. Kukixx


----------



## Moonbeam08

im right withyou girls... this 2ww has sent me scatty   i have been up and down like a yo yo and im a little anxious now thats its drawing to an end...

its kinda like living from one day at a time and now its like one hour at a time.. another hour the ole witch hasnt arrived.

im saying prayers for you all who are testing over teh next few days along with me and have so much crossed for all of us im nearly toppling over


----------



## GJT

Hi Girls,

Just wondering if it is possible to join the thread   I had ET yesterday, one 8 cell embie and keeping everything crossed    I still feel bloated and a little bit like AF is on it's way. (  it's not) It's a weird feeling, but then I suppose every little twinge and ache will keep us on edge  

Also - do any of you have CM. I have a wee bit (sorry for TMI).

Kuki - how are you hun - hope you're OK  

Best wishes to all of you,

GJ


----------



## Benetton

GJT, congrats on ET, highly unlikely to be AF if you had ET yesterday sweets, more likely to be effects of EC a few days before, that feeling may last a week or so...in my experience

Good luck


----------



## GJT

Cheers Benett  

I have IBS   so I think it's playing up as well. Joy  

GJ


----------



## kateyl

Thanks to everyone for your advice regarding whether to test or not. Still undecided but mainly because I am not sure I am ready to end the dream yet!

I would like to pass on big hugs to all the lovely ladies who got bfn or af today - You are all amazing women and I am positive that your time, and everyone's, will definitely come. 

I absolutely agree with Dee - infertility is a painful cross to carry but the alternative is equally hateful. People often ask me why I have continued trying after 6 natural m/c and 7 IVF's and I tell them that if I hadn't my son would not be upstairs in the bath splashing and soaking his daddy. But then I can completely understand why couples stop ttc because the cost, both emotionally and financially, is so great. 

Dee is right too that there is no rhyme nor reason to why some ladies have 1 or more babies whilst others never conceive. I am the prefect example. I was told that I would NEVER conceive naturally and I did 6 times even though I never got to hold one of them. Then I was told that I was borderline menopausal and my egg quality was pants - the next cycle I conceived my son! The truth is the medical professionals know a lot but they also know very little. My son was a low grade embryo. All my top grade embryos failed to implant. It doesn't help that we are in such an involved process either because we cannot relax and that cannot help.  But you know, we cannot get away from the fact that miracles happen every day at lots of IVF clinics all over the world so please keep the faith - for you and your embryos, present or future.

And when it gets too much for me I remember how lucky I am to have so much already.  15 or so years ago when I had my 1st laparoscopy and was told that I would never have a child my mum went downstairs in the hospital to cry. Whilst she was down there my consultant - who knew my family well - spoke to her. He pointed out a young woman and her parents and said that his next job was to tell that young lady that she had terminal cancer. When my mum relayed that to me I thanked God that I had life and, although I was still devastated about my news, I was thankful. I will never forget that family and that young woman, I presume no longer with us, has no idea how many down times she has helped me through.

Sad story, I know, and I am sorry to tell it but we must stay positive and be thankful for all we have. 

You are all women in a million and God would be mad not to bestow the gift of life on you all. PMA!

xxxx


----------



## donn1

hi

kateyl  my goodness what a thought provoking and well written message you have given too us all,i thank you soo much  good luck for youre test date

donn1


----------



## coully69

kateyl-that was a beautiful message. Really struck a chord.xxxx


----------



## Moonbeam08

katiel - that was truely the most amazing thing and inspiring message i have ever read and i thankyou so much for sharing it with us..


----------



## scottishniki

Katey, 

Your'e right what an amazing story. Although it is still new to us we have decided that after 3 cycles we have to call it a day as we just cannot carry on, we are going to have a year to rediscover our relationship that is not constrained by injections and drugs but but go on holiday (we have just booked a month in Thailand), and then we are going to go through the adoption process next year.

I reiterate my feelings that I think you are ALL amazing to carry on and as much as I would love to have a baby in my stomach, to carry it for 9 months and everything that goes with it......I also feel that whatever child comes ito our home will be a blessing however the route.

My thoughts are with you all for those waiting and those with BFP's. 
xxx


----------



## kateyl

Scottishniki.....you are very, very smart lady who is very centered and SO right! You will make a wonderful mother one day soon. Lucky child!

Glad my story has helped.

Katey x


----------



## coully69

Scottish Nikki-I would like to echo kateyl and I too think you are amazing and Im sure you will now feel relieved that you have a new and wonderful direction . Good luck and enjoy Thailand.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## minimay

Katey that's a lovely story, thanks for sharing it with us! 

Scottish niki - just to wish you all the best for the future and I'm sure you will make a fantastic adoptive mother! Have an absolutely wonderful time in Thailand and recharge all your batteries! 

Mx


----------



## nw_76

Test day result - negative. Gutted really thought this was it but guess not.  We have one more iui left, number 6.  Going on holiday soon so going to live without the drugs for a couple of months and relax!

We are allowed to have ivf and we have an appointment at the end if may to discuss it. Having read up on everything it looks so hard and I'm quite nervous about going down that route. Would really appreciate some honest views around how difficult it is.  Do they really make you start the menspause? If so, how long for? When they harvest the eggs is that it or will you have to keep going through that? Obviously I will ask as many questions as I can when I see the consultant but I just wanted to hear it from you string ladies that actually have experienced it.

Of to face the world now.

scottishnikki I admire your strength at making your decision. Good luck x


----------



## loobylu

I am very lucky previous member of this thread and always try to pop on and see how you all are getting on..it helps remind me just how lucky I am....I just wanted to say..Kateyl was a beautiful and thought provoking story...It has made me cry....to all of you brave and strong ladies out there...hold tight...I wish you all your dreams xxx


----------



## JasmineX

Oh Trolley      . So sorry to hear your news, take care and stay in touch XXX

scottishniki -  sorry to hear your news  , you have written some amazing and inspiring posts - I agree that it doesn't matter how our children come to us. Wishing you all the best XXX

Katey - thanks for your post  

Well I tested this morning too and also got a    

Its my first IVF, so I feel completely shocked and numb, as if I have been in a horrific car accident and just walked out of the wreckage.

I was going to the loo all night, though, so not sure if it was a good sample. Also my temp is still up and there is no sign of AF. So is that just the progesterone holding it off?

Trying to get to the clinic for a blood test today to confirm everything for good or not ...

Big hugs to everyone else, especially those testing today    



Jasmine
XXXXX


----------



## kateyl

nw_76 & Jasmine

Sorry for your bfn...this time bfn, next time bfp! Get those bags packed and pop your toes in the pool - bliss! Enjoy because when you have little ones - and i'm sure you will - you will never be able to relax by a pool again!

Don't panic about IVF it's not so bad - imho - it's just a mechanical process really. Sometimes you have to be down regulated which means that you take drugs to get your ovaries and hormones in a place that means the dr's can rev them up (I guess this is a form of very temporary menopause that is only a few days really). Then you get to grow lots of lovely follies (just like iui) and then when they get to a good size (usually takes me 12 days but everyone is different) they harvest them and I have never felt any pain with this at all as they usually give me some amazing sedative. Then they wash your dp's sample and mix it all together and leave it until the next day to see if any eggs have fertilised. Then they continue their growth to 2,3,4 or 5 days depending on how many you have and your wishes. Then they pop 1, 2 or 3 (depending on your age and embryo amount) back into the uterus and then boo hoo it's the dreaded 2ww. That is the noddy version of IVF. Hope it helps a wee bit.

Jasmine - sorry to hear about your bfn too. I think that you are right to get a blood test as ladies have got negative wee tests and positive blood ones. Keeping my fingers crossed for you poppet.

Look after your self today - lots of spoiling and chocolate! 

Good luck to any other testers.

Katey xxxx


----------



## nw_76

Thanks kateyl, you are lovely aren't you! Just on my way back home as it turns out I'm not quite ready to face the world, but your insight into ivf has made me feel a bit more positive. We all need a kateyl!!


----------



## minimay

nw_76 and jasmine    

Keep strong, next time it'll be good news!

nw_76 - Kateyl's guide to IVF is spot on. And if its any reassurance I didnt need any downreg, am only stimmed for 8 days. Everyone different but I have found the IVF process very easy and painless. For EC you're pretty much asleep so absolutely nothing to worry about. The 2ww is the hardest bit!

Good luck to anyone testing today!    

Mx


----------



## kateyl

nw-76....anytime!!!!! and, actually, I did not get down reg'd either, just stims, like Minimay.

Now feet up, choc hob nobs and rubbish daytime tv - YEAH! Hugs x


----------



## sabah m

Sorry for the disappointments for  Jasmine, nw76, Niki, trolley     My heart aches for you all.

But there is hope as others have said, lets keep praying for future dreams to be realised    

I too had a good experience through IVF/ ICSI minimay, and to be honest I preferred the process to the medicated FET one!  

Bennett was your OTD today?      for BFP xx

Still no AF for me, dare I beleieve the spotting was implanation?  Still doing pee sticks every morning (!) and still negative, now 9dp5dt....thought I might have got a faint line by now, but maybe it will just show up on OTD


----------



## libby29

Well ladies it looks like my dream is over again. I tested this morning at 13dpt and got BFN  . Totally devastated and dont really know how to cope. Now got the horrible job of telling my family and friends who have been holding there breath for us that i have failed again  .
I honestly dont know if i can do this again and we have no more money so that option may not even be realistic. Maybe adoption will be worth looking into, if i can ever get my head around not being able to give birth.
Good luck ladies who are yet to test i dont wish this feeling on my worst enemy.

Jessamine i'm wishing you all the luck for tomorrow  and to everyone who's testing


----------



## Aloe

Hello Ladies,
just a very short post:

big hugs to the BFNs  , my thoughts are with you!!!!

And lots of    vibes, strength, power, sticky vibes, sanity, calmness for EVERYBODY TESTING SOON!!!!!

Much love
Aloexxx


----------



## amberboo

Hi, I have been put on the front page as test date of the 24th but it is the 27th can it please be changed.

Thanks Amber


----------



## Irish Dee

Morning ladies,

gutted for the BFN's.  This journey is so hard.

Dee

PS: tested negative again today, not looking good


----------



## Benetton

Hey Ladies

I am so sorry for those that got BFN    Thinking of you all.

Sabah- my test date is tomorrow..... I am biting my nails and full of anxiety, I am also worried now about it being a chemical pg... I am still positive just in the back of my mind I am making meself aware of the possibility of it being one of those as aparently many 1st pregnancies end in chem pg's.


----------



## coully69

nw-76 & Jasmine
So sorry about your BFN,its so unfair that there are no guarantee, I promise you will feel better in a few days.I always find that making plan eases the unknown,plan something fun to do in a week or so,book a short holiday or make plans for your next cycle if you can.lots of love and hugs.
Coully69


----------



## owenl

OMG - I don't believe it - this was my 3rd and final go at IVF (ICSI) as I'm NHS funded.

          

Anxious now about the 7 week scan in 3 weeks as one and only time I was previously pregant naturally in 2002 I miscarried at 11 weeks but for the moment just estatic to have got to this milestone.


----------



## Benetton

OWENL!!  



  it's a sticky one for you this time girl!!


----------



## Irish Dee

OwenL, huge congratulations on your    .

Hope you lead the way for a lot more to follow.

Dee


----------



## donn1

hi

my period started today 2 days till test date   , will have a good holiday  and discuss our next step dont even know if worth trying again due to age and only 2 eggs collected on short protocol but part of me wants to try long again as this worked last time, will take time and enjoy each other and our two very wonderful very precious fertility boys it makes me realise how truely blessed we are and that it was not meant too be this time.

love and luck too all others ,, mimimay all the very best for friday .

donn1


----------



## JasmineX

OwenL - Congratulations on your BFP!!! Your story gives me hope and strength to keep fighting    

 to the other BFNs - libby and donn1. I'm right with you in terms of how you are feeling now.

I went to the Lister and got a blood test done - yes it is definitely a   for me.

Starting to feel better - after all, how many BFNs have I dealt with in the last 2 years...oh yes, 23 of them! 

And already have my plan in place(thanks Coully, you're right, its helped me feel loads better)

Follow up booked for a weeks time
Start DHEA tonight
Appointment with Dr Gorgy for full immune testing booked for a week's time ( I DO NOT believe there is such a thing as UNEXPLAINED infertility)
A weeks holiday with DH planned for start of May

And after the holiday, me and DH are going to start fighting for our baby again...

Thanks again ladies for all of your support during this hellish 2ww and sending sticky vibes and     to all those PUPO and waiting to test.



Jasmine
XXXXX


----------



## LynseyL

Hi Ladies

Can I join you? so sorry to hear about the BFNs   my heart goes out to you.

Im officially PUPO ET was y'day OTD is 22nd April a week tomorrow, am already  
x


----------



## nw_76

Great was starting to feel positive about starting ivf then Barts called me. Turns out the waiting list I've been on for 4 months was just for an appointment to see if we want to do it. If we do we go on a another waiting list which is 4-5 months long. Grrr!!! Bring on our holiday!! 

Good luck all you ladies still waiting xxx


----------



## poodlelover

for the BFNs. I completely know how rubbish it is 

   for the BFPs. Wishing you happy and healthy pregnancies 

PL x


----------



## bertiantonio

Hello everyone,

Im very new to this but wanted to drop a line for anyone worrying about period pains through the 2WW.  I had ET on 2 April so today is day 12 post ET using donor egg.  On days 8,9,10 I had pains which were exactly like my period pains and I was convinced it was only the progesterone stopping me from bleeding and so has a really really bad feeling so much I convinced myself I was not pregnant.

Today (day 12) I returned to my clinic for a blood test to check HCG levels, the blood test was done at 08.45 and they called this aft to say BFP!!!!!!!!  OH MY GOD!!!!!! Cant believe it!!!!!!!!!!!!   So I just wanted to let you know dont worry I think you just have to try not to over think things (absolutely the hardest thing) and you are 'pregnant till proven otherwise'.

They told me my count is a little low at 49, but apparantly not worryingly low!!!?  They want me to go in Friday and do another blood test.  Does anyone have any thoughts on that

Berti


----------



## Benetton

Berti



Maybe to make sure it is not a chemical pregnancy and that your HCG levels are still rising as they should.

Good luck hun and thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## CharlotteBH

Hi Ladies  - can I join you? Some thoughts...

Congrats to everyone who got their BFP - your posts keep me full of hope and certain that it will happen one day for me and DH. 

My heart goes out to all the BFNs - it's so hard each time. I guess we have to hang onto the fact that the awful feeling of loss won't last too long and soon we all feel a bit stronger again and hopefully ready to tackle the next step, whatever we decide that may be.

This is my second FET and if there is one thing I have learnt through this process is that you can never really know what's going on in your 2WW - I consider myself pretty in tune with my body and after my first FET I was totally convinced I was preggers - extreme tiredness, sore boobs, strange dreams, metallic taste in my mouth - but it was a BFN again and I was of course devastated. I guess it was the hormones (and mainly the injectible progesterone) that was mimicing pregnancy symptoms. It really is cruel. So this time on my 2WW I am telling myself that I won't analyse every twinge and every symptom - but do you think I will succeed?? I doubt it! 

My OTD is 22nd April - same as you LynseyL - hope the next week goes quickly for both of us!

Good luck to everyone who is testing!


----------



## Aloe

OwenL,Berti,
HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to your BFPs, that's great news!!!!!!   
Good luck with everything and YYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYY to you!!!
Much love
Aloe xxx


----------



## coully69

Massive love and hugs to all who have a BFN- when I get down after a BFN I stop and think to myself, in the next 5 or however many years I am going to be a mum some how, whether its my eggs, donor eggs,donor sperm,surrogacy or adoption we will all get a chance.Hold on to that as there has to be a solution out there  for all of us.Its easy for me to say that when I am still safely in my pupo  state but when everything has settled you will come through feeling better.xxxxxxxx

Berti-Congratulations what a wonderful story.    

Owen-L Congratulations to you too-did you have any symptoms?

Bennet-Goodluck for tomorrow.   

To all the other ladies testing tomorrow or later in the week, goodluck to you too.  

I have a while to go yet, I am day 4 after a 3dt,its going very slow,no symptoms to report.  Boo, please be 5th time lucky for me


----------



## Benetton

Thank you coully69

 for you too


----------



## bertiantonio

Thank you for your best wishes - this site makes me so emotional - its so great to see/hear everyone supporting each other so much through the treatments.  Although, I was lucky (and still shocked!!!) to get a BFP today I wanted to let you know of a little conversation me and my future DH had whilst I was going through the "this defo hasnt worked" stage.

We met 2 years ago after both having had marriages that didnt work out - both our partners were having affairs (mine in my own home when I was away with work!!!).  Anyway we both met on the internet (what an absolutely scream that was), fell totally head over heels, got engaged Feb 14th last year (09) and started to initially plan our wedding, venue booked for 19th Dec 2010.  We then had a chance of IVF using a donor egg and so we agreed to give it a go.  We kicked the process off last September, we obviously had a bit of a wait for a donor but eventually had ET 12 days ago.

Anyway back to the point, when I was totally convinced this IVF hadnt worked a few days ago we both agreed that we needed to remember..... 2 years ago we had not met, had nobody, felt lonely, felt the future ahead was going to be alone.  So if this treatment worked it would simply be a bonus on what we had already found.  
Today I got a BFP hopefully it will continue to full term. 

I so got everything crossed for you all to get BFPs and those of you who have sadly got BFN then please dont forget the already wonderful things you have in your lives.
Berti


----------



## libby29

Well got that Horrid BFN today but still got to test tomorrow aarrghh  as if seeing a negative today wasnt bad enough i have to go through it all again tomorrow. I asked why i have to test and they said they usually say 13dpt is pretty reliable but because i've had no bleed other than a few smears of creamy brown ew sorry, then there still could be a slight chance. I feel like they are making me run to the edge of the cliff again only to fall right off AGAIN. So sad and feel like i'll never smile again though feel like i cant even begin to except it till i see that pee stick shout negative at me again in the morn . I'm so so exhausted from this journey i have nothing left, am so tierd but can't sleep 
Anyone have any experience of adoption?


----------



## owenl

Berti - I wouldn't worry about your hcg being 49 - I was told anything over 50 was good so it's not far off that.  When I had my chemical pregnancy it was less than 10 so providing it has gone up at your next blood test it should all be fine.  Do you know when your 7 week scan is yet?  Mine is 5th May.  Just so pleased to have got this far as would have had to give up if this attempt didn't work (3rd and final NHS funded).

Coully69 - I did have different symptoms to my previous 2 BFNs and hoped this was a positive sign rather than just a new reaction to the progesterone - I think the cramping is the progesterone as got this in all cycles but I've had insomnia, night sweats, hot flushes and occassional shivery periods and nausea since last Friday which were all new symptoms to me and then when I got a bleed on Monday night I got really worried but it didn't come to anything then AF didn't turn up and now I have my BFP 14 dpo.

Massive   to all those that got BFNs, don't lose hope, I never thought I'd get here and still can't believe it.


----------



## Moonbeam08

ok ladies its kinda time to come clean. i tested this morning and got a really faint line on an old access diagnositics test i found.. well i used two actually as i didnt believe thefirst one. because it was so faint i didnt know what to make of it so i took myself down to the nurses that treated me for all the iui's and showed her the test. 

she agreed to run a blood test for me and told me depending on the outcome i may have to go back on friday morning for another test to check if levels increase. she said they would call me with the result this afternoon. 

of course i couldnt wait any longer and at 8.30 i found myself  camped outside boots and got a first response. i had kidnapped a bottle of my FMU from the house this morning and tested while sitting in the car on the street !

I COULDNT BELIEVE IT  the second line came up straight away so its a       for us.. OMG i cant believe i have got to write that after all this time !

 i darted straight back into boots and even showed teh stick to the lady and she agreed with me that i wasnt dreaming. i promptly bought a digital and it came up immediately as PREGNANT 1-2 weeks !


i didnt want to say anything all day until i got my beta levels.. although i dont know if they are good , bad or ugly..  but it came back as 158 at 12 days past transfer !

dh and i are on      we still cant believe it.
i still cant belive it ! im excited, delighted, and yet scared stiff rolled in to one big ball of emotion


----------



## coully69

BJP2008-Thats is wonderful,      how amazing I bet you cannot believe,well done and goodluck.  Did you feel any different this time to the other cycles?


----------



## minimay

Owenl and berti  and BJP2008             Huge congratulations!!!!

Donn   , so sorry for your bad news, thanks for the best wishes, 

LynseyL and CharlotteBH - welcome and good luck for your OTDs!

Good luck everyone testing tomorrow.

Mx


----------



## bertiantonio

Thanks Owenl,

If my hcg levels are ok on Friday then I have to book my scan in for 3weeks later, by my calculations it would be 7th May or there abouts, so very close to when you do yours.

Hey BJP2008 with a beta of 158 does that mean possibly twins?! 

Berti


----------



## kateyl

Hi all 

Sorry to all the bfn's - you will all be mummys, I just know it.

Congrats to the bfp's - I pray that you all go on to have happy and healthy 9 months and bouncing bundles!!! 

I am over the moon also because I just got our bfp too!!!!!!! Now I am just scared all will be fine. I cannot be happy for 5 minutes!

So lucky IVF number 7!!

Hugs to you all. Need to sit down and take this is.

Katey x


----------



## coully69

Wow tonight is fantastic for BFP !
Kateyl-massive congrats to you.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## solucky

hi

its a    for me

good luck to everyone else


----------



## GJT

Hi Girls  

First and foremost, I'm truly sorry to hear about the BFNs and just want to send all you girls lots of    Remember, what's for you won't pass you by   

To all those with BFPs - a big congratulations. It's a real milestone getting this far. Just want to send you lots of   

Lynsey - how are you hun. Hope you're holding up OK   

Bennett - best of luck for tomorrow  

Test day for me is 25th!   Felt really nauseated today - think it's these supps  

Sprinkles of    to everyone.

Best wishes,
GJ


----------



## Moonbeam08

coully - i have had no symptoms at all. as of last thursday my boobs stopped hurting and went really soft after having rocks in them before and i was convinced it was all over hense i didnt post too much. i hit a real low thursday and friday and the sunshine was the only thing that lifted my spirits over the weekend. last night i was woke up by a pain in my tummy like something was burning me/shocking me and my boobs (although softer and NON painful stayed fuller) yesterday evening i was getting electric shock type pains in my grion and at the top of the inside of my right leg. i dont know if it was related or not.   today im a bit crampy.. but it really wasnt until the middle of the night on 11dp2dt that i started to feel anything.. it was teh weirdness that made me test.

im soo sooo sorry for all the bfn's today. i was convinced we were on teh road to one as well and had already started teh grieving process.. i have had so many negative IUI's that i can entirely symathise. this is a cruel journey.. if only love alone could make a baby  

as for the 158 beta level.. i havent a clue.. i am juat hoping for one strong embie in there.. just one precious baby although if there were twingles i wouldnt complain lol.. at the moment i am just hoping my levels increase on friday


----------



## coully69

BJP2008-Did you feel like it as never going to happen? I feellike that now having had 4 fresh IVF failures prior to this. Really hoping this is my time. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jessamine

Wow it has been busy on here today and there are a lot of positive messages coming through with the good news and the bad it has really made me think.

Just popping on to say many congrats to those BFP's

Sending buckets of cyber hugs to those with the BFN's      

Tomorrow is my OTD so I am trying to get myself really tired so that I sleep tonight.

       to those testing soon

Thanks again to my PM buddies, you have been great x


----------



## GJT

Best of luck for tomorrow jessamine    Sending lots of    vibes

GJ


----------



## Moonbeam08

coully - i really didnt feel it was going to happen. honestly. i couldnt even face the board at times as i assumed we were heading for a BFN... i was sooo down an ddepressed DH didnt know what to do with me. for me after teh 1st week i thought it was all over for us. of course DH being the logical one said to me that it isnt called the 2 week wait for nothing .. that means that you ahve to wait 2weeks and not give up after one. that bucked my act up a bit but i was still prepping for the Bfn. NOTHING seemed to be happening to my body until the night before i tested.. with that weird pain and the 'blue' dream lol. i have everything crossed for you too now honey. and im keeping everything crossed you will get the surprise of your life ! the old saying is true.. its not over until its over and just becasue you cant see, feel, or touch your embies right now.. they are there with you.. you have to believe that....   

jess - i hope you are ok and that you are now staring down at 2 lines...


----------



## kateyl

good luck to todays testers and lots of symptoms for future testers!!

hugs, Katey xxx


----------



## libby29

Well got my bfn again today OFD, so sad.
All those positive symtoms i thought i got that i didnt get last time were all just sent to srew with my head   .
Wishing lots of luck to anyone else testing today and tomorrow   
To anyone else who is having a day like mine today, i'll day will come. For some reason this has been choosen to be our path in life, we all get one. Our journey to this destination is just longer than most but we'll get there one way or another.


----------



## coully69

Libby29- So sorry to hear your news, take a few days to just look after yourself and do things around the house.  Its an awful time and unless people have been through it its hard to understand. Just think your time is definately still to come in some way,shape or form. Sending you lots of  . Take care.

BJP2008-Thankyou,I will try and keep hanging on.xxxxxx

To all testing today-Very very best of luck.xxxx


----------



## minimay

Kateyl - HUGE CONGRATULATIONS       Fantastic news - you deserve it!

Solucky and Libby29 - so sorry girls     

Good luck to all the testers this morning

Mx


----------



## LynseyL

Congrats to all the BFPS, im so sorry for you ladies who have had  bfn this cycle   the IF journey is such a difficult one.

Charlotte - its good to have someone who is testing on the same day day as me, a week today for us!!! im feeling fine but totally ignoreing any symtoms as I know its down to the Progesterone

GJT - Your test date is only a few days after me, how are you feeling??

Good luck for todays testers!
xxx


----------



## bertiantonio

Just wanted to say good luck to everyone testing today.  Fingers crossed for BFPs.
Berti


----------



## jessamine

It was not to be for us again, bfn, made worse by the fact that I dreamt it was a bfp but woke to realise I hadn't tested yet.  We are heartbroken knowing that our future will not include children but we are going to pick ourselves up and dust ourselves down and take the first steps on the path of 'our life'.  I truly am exhausted by all this now but I can leave it behind me knowing that we gave it our best shot and not have to worry about any regrets in the future.

Thanks for all your support, it has been really appreciated, and good luck to you all.

Libby, so sorry hun      Aloe, my fingers are still crossed


----------



## coully69

jessamine-I am so sorry to hear your news, there is nothing I can say to sooth you at this point.     .  Lots of love and hugs, take time to look after yourself.My heart is truely with you.xxxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,

So sad for those with BFNs.. And So delighted with BFPs...

I tested this morning and negative but 3hrs later a very very faint line but I don't think that counts cos the test says I should not look at it after 15mins.

For HCG levels;

For 1ICSI I had 161 when I asked my doc he said it has probably one healthy pregnancy and he was right.. We had twins but one never developed probably and was gone by 14th week..

For 2nd ICSI I had 51.. And Doc was not happy about his.. Every other day we had blood test and it was doubling fine.. But I lost the baby before 8th week. Never develped a heartbeat probably. At the time my doc said that he had 2 patients who had this low HCG and had fine pregnancy and they were both in second somestre.. 

Just stay positive for those babies inside..    

I cannot wait till find out what I have got for certain.. My 2nd last treatment.. OTD morning I did do testing and was BFN but blood test show 51.. So I dont know.. But i have tummy and back pain.. And my boobs are hurting all signs of AF... 
So wishing for it not to be..

Lots of love.. Kukixx


----------



## libby29

Jessamine i'm so so sorry really i am. I felt that we were kind of doing this together and thought that my bfn gave you a better chance in a wierd kind of way. I know that your journey has been longer than mine and i guess harder in some ways so i can only imagine how totally exhausted you are. This really is tough and i think i'm kind of with you in the thinking we have done what we can and need to heal as best we can. I very much doubt i will do ivf again as i'm scared i wont know where to stop and it will consume me. we're going to save for a holiday now instead of ivf for a change and be really good to each other. I think i'm going to look in adoption next year as maybe that is what i was always meant to do who knows.
I'm so sorry hun rest and recharge and i guess we have to learn to really apprieciate the good things we have in this life like our wonderful partners who would give the world just to see us smile again. Take care  

Thanks for everyones kind words


----------



## coully69

kuki2010- I may be wrong but I think a line is a line, hoping its a BFP for you.xxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

I have a bfn too today.  

F x


----------



## Kuki2010

Fraggels, Ah I am sorry.. Bloody journey is just awfully hard.    . I really think it is numbers game.. We just have to save the money and energy power and time .. Keep on fighting.. 


Coully, I hope you are right but the test after 3hrs it gets a very very faint one.. You can't hardly see.. Thank you.. All of you make a such a difference.. Helps me to stay sane..

Even if I am pregnant i see it like my last time.. There is something wrong with the baby.. Not healthy.. Feel so sad and worried. 

It does not matter what I think now the blood test result shouldl make it clear.. If it is like the last time.. 50ish.. It is going to be one big worry for me.. 

Sending lots of luck all the rest of you.. 

Love. KUkixx


----------



## scottishniki

Congrats to all the BFP's and big hugs for the BFN's
xx

We had to go to the clinic again this morning even tho it was blindingly obvious that it would a BFN from all the bleeding I have had from Monday, still makes it really hard tho.  I had said earlier that we had decided to leave it at 3 goes and have a year together, before applying for adoption. 
However.....sometimes fate has a funny way of stepping in and just a reminder that as hard as it is for us and our DH's, friends can be just as supportive and aware.
I let my friend know last night that this was our last go, in my bank account account this morning was a 'gift' from her saying maybe its just round the corner which is enough for our treatment! When speaking to our fertility nurse she said that they would try Gonal F and Gestone as it is stronger and you often get more eggs, )they don't use this drug as much as Menpur but they would use it on me. Has anyone else use these ones?). So we are seeing the clinic again on the 27th April. I must be mad but feel that I am so lucky to have amazing friends, you get tunneled in this roller coaster of hormones, dates and cycles, sometimes we forget to see others around us. 
xxx


----------



## GJT

Fraggles - so sorry to hear your news hun   

GJ


----------



## Fraggles

Scottishniki - what a wonderful surprise I am so happy for you. Good luck. x


----------



## scottishniki

Am so sorry about your BFN to Fraggles
xx


----------



## nw_76

Congratulations to all you lucky ladies and good luck with your new journey.

Sorry to hear the sad news that some of you have experienced today, it's such a tough ride.

I had a negative result yesterday and today I'm feeling much more positive.  Just arranged for an appointment at a new clinic.  DH and I have had to use donor sperm and I've always said that once our journey is complete I would like to donate my eggs as I've been told I'm text book.

The private clinic I've found offers to pay for our treatment if I donate half of my eggs. At our appointment they will let me know if my eggs are good enough and hopefully I can help other people whilst our consultant helps us.  Fingers crossed until then.

And thank you to the lady that said "my partner would do anything in the world to see me smile again"  It's so true and for the sake of my dh I'm going to buck my ideas up and stay positive, after all, he will never have the chance to have his own biological child yet he keeps positive that he will see my pregnant and will get the opportunity to bring up our future babies together.  

I'm one of the lucky ones!!


----------



## nw_76

WOW Scottishnikki, what a great friend!!

I've had Gonal F but only a small dose every other day.  Always produced great follicles too. Only really experienced side effects on the first cycle but I'm not a 100% certain if it was the injections or just me anxious on the first attempt.  Symptoms I had were the usual, mood swings, weight gain and headaches but nothing you can't handle.

Best of luck I'm really pleased for you.


----------



## sabah m

Such a see saw of activity on here, my heart goes out to all the ladies with BFNs, its so cruel after the waiting and hoping that goes on.       for your future plans

Congrats to all the BFPs!!!!!!!!!!!! Yeah!!!   Enjoy the onset of morning sickness and sleepless nights coz you have to pee  

Fraggles - so sorry to hear your news, I was hoping we would laugh together at our obsessive testing, my sister has taken my pee sticks till saturday, what do you think you'll do next, another go?

Kuki - its so hard to be in limboland still, hope you get some positive news quickly

Nikki - i cried reading your post how lovely of your freind to do that    God bless you all and I really hope next time is your time.  I had no side effects with gonal F at all apart from 23 eggs!

Lynsey and Charlotte enjoy your time being PUPO and try not to let doubt spoil this time

Dee - stop!!!   Your OTD is the 21st, even later than mine so if you are right I am also right, and I've stopped testing, so slap yourself out of the mindset, its tooooooooooooooooooo early to tell       the two lines appear for us

Bennett - Really hope you are out celebrating babe


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Sabah

Yes am sure it's bfn. Definitely another go asap but got to fit it in with college and two jobs so unless it falls on a weekend I can't go out until June.

Ready for a laugh I was too upset to tell my friend so sent her a text. The response was oh has your AF come. Oh by the way I am busy and water filter has got cloudy water coming out of it so I have to fix that. WTF. Not sure if I should laugh or just BTF out of her.

Wish everyone on their 2ww lots of luck.

F x


----------



## minimay

Jessamine and fraggles - so sorry girls     stay strong!

Kuki - fingers crossed the line will get stronger tomorrow!   

Scottishniki - that is SO lovely of your friend, your story made me cry, Its great to hear thet there are such nice people out there. All the best for your future journey and fingers crossed this time it'll be a BFP!  

nw_76 - great that you're powering on. And also lovely that you'll be helping another couple to try to achieve their dream, Hope it works out well for you too babe!

Bennett - Hope you had good news! 

afm, testing tonight. OTD is tomorrow but feeling a little premenstrual and feel like I must test before AF comes. Please please please let it be good news!

Take care everyone xxx


----------



## bea2010

Hi all

I haven't been here over the last few days.

Congratulation to all BFP!!!

I am sending my love to all girls who got BNF. So sorry...

It has been such a rollercoaster for me over the last 4 days. First I tested BFN on Sunday, which was 9 days after my ET and in a way expected. Two days later (which was one day before my test date) I got weak BFP on "clear blue" and only few hours later cramps and AF started. I never had such heavy bleeding and cramps, so that I had to leave the work. I was devastated...eventually accepted that I failed for the second time. Spoke to my clinic and they wanted me to do my bloods regardless. My due test days was yesterday but I was so unwell I couldn't even go to the clinic. And then today HCG is 51?! The clinic advised to repeat bloods on Monday. I am still having AF. I don't know what to think. So worried that I am having ectopic pregnancy. 

Anyone had similar experience?

Bea


----------



## Benetton

hey ladies

Thanks, please come and see my news.....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=234376.new#new


----------



## minimay

Bfn for me 
started bleeding this pm, poas and bfn   so sad. Esp disappointed not even to make it to otd, which is 14dpo!  

Good luck to everyone else

mx


----------



## Fraggles

Minimay    F x


----------



## Aloe

Hello Ladies,

OH MY GOD, this is the best morning evers!!!!!!!

I got a        

I'm clompetely shocked, happy and just soooooooooooo over the moon, YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!

Thank you to all my LOVELY ladies who helped me stay sane,

much love to all of you    

YAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!

I wish all the ladies testing soon all the luck in the world and send plenty of   for BFNs.

Aloe
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Irish Dee

Congratulations to Aloe, you must be delighted!!  Hope you have a safe and enjoyable 8 months ahead of you.

I tested negative again today, 11 days past 2 day transfer, so I really feel the writing is on the wall, but I'll keep testing until OTD (21st). 

Best of luck to everyone testing!.

Dee


----------



## LinLou

Hi everyone, i have been reading over the last few weeks as my otd is today!.  Congrats to all those BFP - so happy for you and   to all the BFN - never give up - you will be a mummy one day! x

Bea - I have read your post which is very similar to my situation.  I started bleeding (not spotting - full on red blood) on Monday just gone (day9) and had cramps.  On day 10 I did a test and saw a very faint positive line.  Same again on day 11 and 12.  Bleeding just stopping (turning brown today).  Did test today (my otd) and it is a faint positive.  Trying to decide if the lines are getting darker but if they are, it is very very slightly darker!  So although I am testing positive and did even did a clearblue digital test that said "preganant 1-2 weeks", I am still not convinced as I have been bleeding and on the line tests they dont seem to be getting darker...... BUT.... Bea - dont give up hope yet, it might just work for us - the key is whether the levels double over 48 hours so I am going for a blood test tomorrow morning and again on Monday - the downside is, we have got to wait until Tuesday for the results! ahhhhhh  .  I am a little down about it all as I had the a similar thing happen in October and had early miscarriage (see my signature). BUT the difference is last time once I started bleeding I stopped all progesterone support and started drowning my sorrows with bottles of wine where as this time I have continued progesterone so  .  

Best of luck Bea - let me know how it all goes. - pm me xx

To everyone else - stay postive and never give up hope.  If your results are negative, dust yourselves off, and providing you can scrape together the money - have another go, it is luck of the draw whether it works and is NOTHING to do you with what you did or didnt do or should or shouldnt have done etc.... it is a cruel cruel thing we are going through but we WILL get there in the end xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies.

Aloe.. so happy for you.. Wonderful news!!!

Dee, it is still early for you.. Specially a 2 day transfer..


Did a cheap german test I bought here less than 2tl. Less than a pound. And nothing. So went to hospital gave the blood and was told it will take 2hrs.. Still waiting for the pone call. 

Came home check the test there is a very very faint line.. So I think what will happen is like the last treatment. I will get pregnant but it will m/c it again. Cos it did not implant properly or something else is the matter.. They were blasts but I don't know what happens..

Will write as soon as I hear any news from hospital.. Please be more than 90/100 over please.. But I bet it is not.. 

Love to you all .Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010

Just had the phone call and negative. I am not pregnant..

So upset but better than having another m/c... 

Will try to have my FET asap.. Will talk to docs today and make a plan..

Wishing you so much  luck to get your BFPs.. 

Thank you so much for all your help...

Talk to you all soon.. I shall be around.. 

Love. kUkixx


----------



## minimay

congratulations to Aloe   

Kuki - so sorry re your BFN, I am waiting to get blood results back from clinic too. Pretty certain its a BFN as period has started  I asked them about FET this morning and the nurse thought it might be possible to have a natural, unmedicated FET this cycle! They have a review meeting and discuss cases twice weekly so I'll know after my case has been discussed. Really hope I can go again asap, really gives you something positive to focus on, rather than dwelling on what has happened. Good luck for your next cycle and I really hope you get your BFP!

Good luck to everyone else testing today

Mx


----------



## Kuki2010

Minimay,

Thank you for the info.. Well I shall hope to try asap too.. 

Will be nice to finish this off and rest a bit.. And try again in August september for the new cycle....

Good luck to you too.. We shall have our babies some how...

Love. KUkixx


----------



## WHITEROD123

Hi Ladies

I am logging on for the first time so please excuse me if I am not totally of-fay with the all the abbreviations and get some muddled.  I am on my 2ww too - currently day 9 post ET third attempt at ICSI.  It is a long 2ww as you all know!!   for a positive this time as not ever been pregnant to my knowledge so always have this doubt as to whether I can or cant.  Not had many side effects apart from a tickly feeling on my right side last weekend and really sore boobs since EC and dont feel that I can control my bladder but not sure if the pessaries are causing this or endo! which does worry me.  A bit of a sore tummy today so hopefully this is nothing.

A bit of history of me - 41, endo and 2 cysts on ovaries even though previous 2 laps!  DH low motility and morphology hence ICSI.  Had a year and a bit off from last go as mentally needed to recover and feel ok and been on a healthy mainly organic eating plan and taking lots of vits to built myself up plus had reflexology for the first time ever - dont like my feet but got over that and have a lovely reflexologist who really made me relax. So been doing everything I feel I can !!  Rather obsessed some may say ! 

Hope you ladies dont mind me joining you as feel like I need someone to talk to who understands what we all go through.  

Good luck to everyone in the same boat trying to remain sane.    
Love Pixie xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Whiterod, good luck with waiting.. And well come to the thread.. The ladies here are lovely and very supportive.. YOu will be in good hands..

I have spoken to my doc. Next cycle we can try FET.. Well I am hoping they will survive the thaw.. Wait and see.. 

So we are not going anywhere.. Staying in Istanbul next two month.. Madness.. 

I will try to relax with FET.. I don't have any more energy left to fight really.. I shall let go and leave it to tiem all together..

Wishing you all lots of luck with your testings.. 

Love. Kukixx


----------



## Stars*

Hi,

Can i join? had et today day 3 transfer of 2 embies

This is our 4th go.

test date is 1/5/10, but going away that weekend, so going to test the day before!! 

Lxx


----------



## haley

Hi all, i've not commented lately but been keeping an eye on how you've all been doing &   whilst extended wait dragged on for us.  

Congrats on all the     and all those   i'm totally with you   xxx

We finally got our definite answer just now after having blood hcg levels closely monitored for what now feels like forever and its     levels started low but then kept us guessing however then started to drop which means chemical pregnancy(hate that term seems so dismissive)/early miscarriage  

Feel totally exhausted and gutted! they weren't able to freeze any of the remaining embies which would have been a nice backup to have so thats pretty much it unless a lottery win comes along?

I've been here a number of times so know that I will pick myself back up in time and get on with life and who knows maybe when we return to living in UK we may get our 1 shot on the nhs (as we are currently not able to as my husbands job means we are penalized although we meet all other criteria? sorry feel a little angry about the situation) or then be able to pursue the adoption route? In the meantime we shall plan a holiday and give ouselves some much needed time back in our bubble!!

Well I just wanted to say a huge thank you to everyone posting on here as its been a huge help knowing that I haven't been going through this time alone! I wish all of you all the luck in the world on becoming special parents to beautiful babies I shall send out lots of       and   in the hope that your dreams soon come true!! xxxxx


----------



## sabah m

Bennett huge congratulations for yesterdays BFP!!!!! Really pleased all your worrying was wrong!!

Aloe as well really happy it was ok despite you having no symptoms....did you test early before today?

So sorry for all the BFNs, I think i will be joining you on monday.  Its 11dp5dt and Dr said I can test tomorrow but did two tests today and still BFNs.  I just want to know now, I can't wait any longer, is it possible to get my clinic to do HCG today or do you think they will tell me to wait till OTD?


----------



## Moonbeam08

im so sorry today to come on and read about the BFN's    i hope and   you find the strength to continue  on this journey 

congrats to all the BFP's   

i peed on teh official test this am and it was so faint i nearly died a death.. but then my first response test came up very stong and much stronger than wednesday. i got my beta test back today .. on wednesday it was 158 and today it was 460 so NO excuse for offical test giving me a heart attack!

today is the first day teh nurse said congrats ! they like to see if numbers have doubled i guess. she seemed pleased. so i can breathe a mini sigh of relief for today i hope.. 

what do you ladies make of the beta levels from experinece?


----------



## sabah m

Yeah for BJP!!!!     Have just left a message at clinic to see if I can get my blood tested before OTD!!


----------



## Kuki2010

BJP,

Congrats.. HCG levels are great. When do you see the sack or sacks?

Good luck.. Kukixx


----------



## bertiantonio

Hello everyone

Ive not been on since I had my blood test couple of days ago, on weds 12dpt it was 49 and they confirm a BFP which was great but asked me to come back for another test today as 49 is a bit low.  Well went back today and just had the called and is it 126, which I thought was great news, however now I am getting a little worried as I have read the beta results of other ladies on here and they seem much higher than mine.

Am I just being silly or are mine low?  The clinic seem very positive and have booked me in for my early pregancy scan for 3 weeks time, 7th May.

This whole thing makes you paranoid doesnt it!!!!!!

Berti


----------



## Moonbeam08

Bertie don't worry to much about numbers I was told that they want to see an increase and that was all I was hoping for. I know a lady who is now 8 weeks away from meeting her baby and hers was way lower than yours around the 40 mark and only increase very slowly in drips while other peoples leapt. She was stressed out that something was wrong but it turned out that this was just normal for her and her little one ! 
I just posted the letter confirming bfp today and it said on my post tx info to expect a scan about 3 weeks after test date x


----------



## bertiantonio

Thanks BJP

Think I may just be over worrying, this next 3 weeks is gonna be worst that the 2WW.

Berti


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc

Hi everyone.

I wondered if I could join your thread as I am currently on the 2WW.

I have been following your stories for a few days - Irish Dee, sorry to hear about BFN.  There's no medicine to take away the pain of a BFN ... only time helps.       Haley - also sorry to hear how yours turned out.  I had a similar experience on my first cycle - it was over xmas ... told on xmas eve I was pregnant, told on Christmas day there was a problem with my hcg levels.  they finally put me out of my misery after about a week when hcg dropped.  It's pants!  I know you must be feeling really raw, but in time, there is some comfort in a chemical - you know your womb is capable of implanting ... and previous pregnancies are one of the best indicators of being pregnant again     

Congrats to BJP, Bertiantonio and Aloe ... I hope you are celebrating as we speak    ... how many pee sticks did you pee on?  I love seeing those two lines - I could have kept first response in business with my last BFP.

AFM - well I am driving myself mad on the 2WW - trying to stop obsessing about it.  I am a poor responder (well, I would call it pathetic responder tbh) as my last three cycles I have only managed max two eggs and one embryo.  Coupled with my age, the odds are not good for me.  However, I don't want any regrets so I am packing in the treatments now until I am 43 in August.  I had a day two embryo transfer 10th April and my emby was only a two cell    (though it was a grade one).  My odds are low (10%0) but I find it hard to keep my feet on the ground, so I am dreading coming crashing down on OTD.  Anyway, would be nice to share our journeys 



Fee


----------



## Moonbeam08

Bertie I can sympathise. Someone told me that once you get your bfp its a whole different kind of stress. I remember thinking for flip sake you have a bfp what are you complaining about! Now I understand. I go between whoop whoop and oh flip what if. 
The fear of the what ifs I don't think leave you at all after you get a bfp as it has been so long fought for and wanted. 

I'm constantly hearing stories of empty sacs or no heart beat and I really can't shake the fear it could happen to me too. 

I try to tell myself these things only happen once in a while but ... Maybe I'm kidding myself about that too. 

I feel a bit achy in my pelvis today and I panic is this normal ? I have never had a bfp so have no idea what I should be concerned about or what I can set aside 

X


----------



## eknowles

hi ladies 
can i join you i am now officially on 2ww.  i had 2 8 cell day 3 frosties put back todaywhich the emryologis said were really lovely but one had lost 1 cell andone 2 cells.  this worrield me a little as didn't know what it meant but she said not to worry  
well not looking forward to the sympton searching and panic everytime have a bit of cramp but hopefully will be worth ot in the end.  last 2ww had no syomtoms at all except 9 dpt had af cramps for 1 day then nothing.  did get out bfp but a week later bio chemical. 
just   it's 3rd time lucky and theres alot of bfp on here
em xx


----------



## gerbinia

Hello everyone,

well it is OTD for me today but AF arrived on wed so I had an idea how this would end and I got it confirmed today   . I am so sad that my two little embies did not make it. Feel rather very depressed today and DH is not much better. To make the whole thing even worse the nurse we saw today was totally rude, she questiones how we managed to get 2 goes on the NHS instea of none. Well thank you but I just been told I am not pregnant so I really dont care right now.
Anyway this is it for my own eggs it will be DE next. Already send an email to ruth (she seems so sweet) if anyone has any advise for DE abroad please PM me. Sorry can't say much more gonna go an cry now

lots of love Nicole


----------



## Every cloud....

Hi Nicole

Sorry to hear about your sad news. Take a few days to recover and then start the DEIVF journey..Ruth & Jennifer at ProcreaTec will sort you out and make your dreams come true!!

But for now have a nice treat for dinner tonight with some wine followed by loads of hugs & kisses with DH.

Take care...it's not the end of the road 

x

PS if you want any info on my journey so far PM me!


----------



## tinkerbell72

Hello Girls 

Just wondered if I could join you?  Had EC on Tuesday, collected 6 eggs - I was gutted tbh, having PCOS I was built up to believe I would get loads of eggs and seeing as I had 20 Follies I had high expectations!  When they told us I couldn't stop crying, I know some girls would be thrilled to get 6 but all I could see was failure.  Had the call on Wednesday to say only 4 had fertilised, yet another blow as no chance of taking to blast.  

At et on Thursday only 2 embies had survived, so no frosties, again something that was hoped for.  Had both surviving embies replaced, 1 was grade 2 4 cell and 1 was grade 2/3 5 cell.  Now I'm struggling with being PUPO as I have already convinced myself that it will not work.

Had Acupuncture yesterday to try and get some PMA   and been for a lovely walk with my DH, DS, my dog, my neighbour, her kids and her very cute 13 week old puppy, then came home and had a sleep! So gradually feeling more positive but I know it's going to be a bumpy ride.

Well I'm off to the shop now to buy some pineapple juice and hopefully find some more PMA !!!

Tink xx


----------



## bea2010

Hi everyone!

LinLou - Thank you so much for your kind words of encouragement. Wish your blood results confirm BFP on Tuesday.

Congratulation to all BFP!

So sorry for BFN 

Welcome to all ladies who just joined 2WW and good luck!

Bertie - very similar to my blood results. My HCG yesterday was 51 and today is 98. Testing again on Monday. I also read it that doubling of values is more important then absolute numbers but that doesn't stop me worrying. 

Bea
xxx


----------



## Frankie B

Hiya, 

Welcome Tink, eknowels and fiona in welwyn gc, could you confirm your test dates and I will add you to our list. 

Thanks ladies

xx


----------



## loripori

Helo - pls can I be added. I had 2 blasts FET put back today OTD 26th April.

Much appreciated x


----------



## zoe 1

hi girls,
congrats to all with bfp's and big hugs for all the bfn's.

Well just wanted to share some information for those who are losing hope,
You should read the book by Dr. alan Beer, its called, is your body baby - friendly it makes all this understandable and offers hope, its about immunology and you could have somethind really simple wrong with you basic immune system that could get corrected fairly easily, alot of doctors dont use this as its relativley new but many women have achieved pregnancy when many clinics just say "oh just kep trying" and dont give you many answers when seemingly good embryos are being wasted.

Its def worth a read it could help or at least answer alot of your questions. xxx


----------



## lillylouis

hi ladies  well only 2 days till i have to do my test soooo scared now ! plucked up the guts to go and buy my tests today 
            have had consent cramps since my little embie has been put back no blood thou so dont know if that's a good
            sign or not? so sorry to hear abaout the bfn its soo sad i know the feeling well ! keep your chins up and never give up
            it will happen ! for all the bfp wohoooo and congrats to you all and hope you all have a happy and healthy baby or babies 
            lol cant wait to stop using these dam pesseries think thats why i have felt soooo bad fed up with wearing legings and just
            wish it was for a good reason ! fingers crossed i have done all i can i know that please send me sticky thoughts and     for me .....


good luck  to everyone xxxx


----------



## waywardstork

Hi everyone. I'm new to your thread...

I had ET today ... two embies put back today, so am officially PUPO.  Test date is Fridya, 30th April.

Good luck to all of you in your treatments. 
xxx
Waywardstork


----------



## keirasmummy

Hiya.. I had my first DIUI today so my OTD is 30/04/2010


Good Luck to Everyone


----------



## Lesley007

Hi guys
would you mind adding me to your list, please? 
Maybe I'll catch some babydust just being there! 
Ivf with imsi in Chania, Crete - test date 21 st April. Getting antsy now can't wait to find out! 
Thank you
LeslWOO


----------



## sabah m

Dont understand another bfn this morning. I am nauseous, bloated and have a heightened sense of smell, will now just have to wait for monday which is 14dp5dt for blood test


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,

Sabah, I am sorry.. See the result of monday test.. you never know..

I did not go out last night.. Going out tonight.. 

This morning I am feeling all confused. Why I had those faint lines.. They are still there.. Maybe there was an implantation but did not last? I thought of getting another blood test on monday morning if I don't get my period till than.. Thought of doing another test tomorrow morning.. I know stupid.. 

I thought about eggtopic.. But don't know anything about that.. I have pain on my left side.. It comes and goes.. but that's probably my ovary hurting.. 

I hope AF comes on and I can close this chapter.. 

Support is so great from my friends and family.. I am such a lucky girl.. Soo lucky.. 

Last night I slept on my front without any fear... Although was not such a great nite of sleep but was nice to just let go... 

We might be ending up at one of my childhood friends tonight.. It will be a nice change.. Normally we don't get much sleep when we are together.. Which is tiring but lovely.. I can really enjoy it without feeling guilty about my eggs or embies or treatment..

Will I be able to close the treatment book with being content ever.. I can not live like this.. Feeling so down and feeling failed.. It makes me so unhappy.. I used to be sooo jolly.. happy go lucky person.. I want to be like that again.. Will I ever be that person again?

Sorry about this.. Rant/me post.. 

Wishing you all the luck in the world.. I hope you get your BFPs and don't go through this heartbreak of nightmare.. 

Take good care and be kind to yourselves.. I am trying.. 

Love. Kukix


----------



## eknowles

my otd is 2nd may 
em xx


----------



## lillylouis

OMG only got till tomorrow before my test !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! really not feeling that positive today for some reason was debating doing a 
      test this morning but didnt hubby persuaded me not to ! cant cope anymore just need to know now no pains today  and i have 
      had them all through my 2ww very strange also have had no bleeding at all i thought you got implantation bleeds?  belly still 
      bloated but proberly still the pesseries oh god i dont know what im gonna do if its a bfn tomorrow my hubby thinks i am but just
      dont wanna let everyone down yet again need some good vibes peeps lots of  ing  and   


Thanks for letting me rant on so close now! will let you know ladies good or bad 
sticky thoughts to everyone or your 2 ww xxxxx


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc

Hi

Egg collection , thursday 8th April.  We had a two day transfer on 10th April.  OTD is Friday 23rd April.

I was feeling a little hopeful until this morning as I have been having twinges for last few days, but woke up this morning with the familiar dull ache you get with AF.  I had this last time, albeit a couple of days later and got a BFN.  Now feeling blue  

Fiona


----------



## owenl

fiona - stay positive, I was feeling more positive this time but then 3 days before OTD, I had incredible cramps and thought AF was on her way like previous 2 attempts but then nothing and got my BFP 2 days later.

Lillylouis - I believe only around a third of us get an implantation bleed so that doesn't mean anything.  Try to remain  .  I know it's hard.


----------



## Irish Dee

Morning ladies,

Another BFN today, I would expect it be start showing a little promise at this stage, (12 day past 2 day transfer), which makes the embies 14 days old.  Well, OTD is still Wednesday, so there is a small chance that things might change, but I have absolutely no symptoms at all, so hope is fading fast!!  Perhaps it's just not our turn.  

Dee


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc

Owen - thank you - you really cheered me up.    

Irish Dee - I nearly drove myself mad with early testing a couple of cycles ago.  Don't do it to yourself love.  Painful as it is, we are in the hands of the gods .... I don't know if it will help you, but I try to visualise long term .. i.e. two years ahead.  Not the same for you, but I am going to do squeeze in two more cycles before I am 43, then I am going for donor, and by  hook or crook, I will have a baby in my arms in less than two years.... and if it is donor, well ... painful as it is to accept, I just know that once it is born, it will be mine.

Can you afford to do more cycles?

Back out to the sun

Fee
xx


----------



## Irish Dee

Hi Fiona,

We have been fortunate in that we are NHS funded and still have a full cycle left on the NSH before we think about private, so we still have time left.  I've always said that I would keep going until I'm 40, but the closer that gets, the more I think I might push that back a little bit!!

Everyone is different regarding the testing.  For me, I prefer to test early as I can start to get used to the fact that it might not have worked.  IF I do get a positive, I'd obviously be chuffed, but with no AF and each day passing, my hopes would be building and building and OTD would become a looming date that I would not be able to handle.  I fear the anticipation and the if I got to OTD and then tested negative would be too much for me to bear.  I know it's not recommended, but just suits my personality.  I have a blood test booked for Tuesday also, so all is not lost, but I'm starting to begin to think that it has not worked.  How I'd love to be proved wrong!! 

Dee


----------



## beeholm

Hi

I am on 2ww ET on 10/04 with 1 and only day 5 embie !!! test date 21/4 xxx lots of love and luck to everyone


----------



## Irish Dee

Hi ladies, 

I read this on another thread and it just really toched a chord.  Thought that everyone here might enjoy it as well.
**********************************************************

"this is the story of a very special airport my dh made up for me, years ago now. It "tells" the story of our struggle to conceive, the babies we lost along the way but also... most importantly, the joy of our sons being born when their flight finally landed safely. 

During the 'black days' as I called them, my dh would tell me about the airport and I would laugh, cry and smile listening to him, as he tried his best to fix my broken heart while his was just as broken. When we were pregnant and I would worry myself sick about our babies arriving safely, dh would remind me of that special plane in the sky with its precious cargo on board, all snuggled up and sleeping as they flew through the night. I could picture the lights flashing on the wings as the plane got closer and closer...

This is what my dh tells me;
I hope you enjoy the story as much as I have...


He tells me to close my eyes and picture an airport in Heaven, a very special airport. Its where all the babies waiting to be born gather, so they can catch their flight to their Mam and Dad. In the departure lounge its mad busy. Flights, full with babies are leaving constantly. Yet there are some little mites who have been here a long time and it seems the airline has forgotten about them! 
Theres one little guy who has been waiting here ages. So long that sometimes he can’t help feel afraid that he's never going to get home. He watches the screens to see when the next flight to Dublin is, and is forever asking the staff if he is next. 
When he is tired he falls asleep in one of the plastic chairs and uses his little bag as a pillow. His little luggage consists mainly of boppies, nappies, babygros and a giant Toblerone bar for his Mammy that he bought in Duty Free. He's dying for a piece of it but he's keeping it for his Mammy as a little present. 
Sometimes he gets excited and thinks they have called his flight number but they haven't and he gets dissapointed that its not yet his turn.
Sometimes he just stares out the window at the runway, watching all the planes take off and sheds a few private little tears. He can hear some of the other babies laughing and cheering as their flight number is called and although he is delighted for them, he wishes he was going to. He sits with the other babies who have been waiting a long time, even much, much longer than he has. 
Then came the glorious day when all his dreams came true and they did call his flight number! He grabbed up his little bag, the giant Toblerone and his plane ticket. He couldn’t believe his turn had finally come! It was so wonderful that he even asked his little buddies beside him if he was dreaming, and if he was, they weren’t to wake him up! 
Well, the little fella didn’t need to be called twice! He got himself first in the Q and soon as he was allowed, he ran down the little tunnel to the aeroplane. He wiped a tear from his eyes as he spotted the little green shamrock on the tail of the plane, just before he stepped on board. A green shamrock... this plane was going to take him to Ireland... and Ireland was home. He wondered how excited his Mammy and Daddy must be, waiting for his plane to land. He knew they would have his little bedroom all ready for him. 
He was too excited to be nervous about the flight. He held his breath as the plane took off. “This is it!” he thought. “I’m on my way!!!” 
But...it seems some prayers are destined to remain unanswered... no sooner was the plane cruising in the air when the stewardesses announced that the plane had to turn back to the airport and let all the little passengers off. Something about a technical fault... 
The dissapointment of this was heartbreaking for the little guy-he just wanted to get on a plane and go meet his Mammy for the first time. Why was this so hard 
With a heavy heart he made his way back into the airport terminal with the other babies. In the departure lounge there is a Karaoke machine and its become a bit of a ritual when a flight is cancelled, that the little babies make their way into the lounge for a soda and cheer themselves up with singing some Karaoke. Apparently "Dont stop believing" by Journey is their favourite karaoke song! They also love "Livin on a prayer'. 
But when a flight has been cancelled there is only one song that will dry the tears and fill the hearts with hope and cheer again.. 'I knew you were waiting for me'....
The little guy tries to stay in good form but it isn’t always easy and sometimes he gives out to the staff saying "my Mammy has been waiting ages for me! I'm next in the Q!" 
Then... one wonderful day, not too long after, they call out his name again... 
He can't believe it. He rubs his little eyes and goes up to join the Q, not running this time. His tiny hand still holds the plane ticket which says his Mammy’s name and the Rotunda Hospital. The writing is starting to smear cos he's been holding it so long in his sweaty little fist. His little legs are shaking. He knows that at any moment they can shatter his dreams by telling him he cannot fly today. As he steps onto the plane, his little heart is pounding with excitement! He can't believe it! He's finally on board again. 
The plane is full of rows of happy babies, all settling down for their long journey which will end when they meet their Mammy and Daddy in October. Then all of a sudden, as he approaches his seat he realizes some other little dude is sitting in it!!! 
Their tickets are identical! 
So he puts his little bag overhead and snuggles up with his new brother. He's overjoyed to have a little buddy for the journey. They chat to the other babies beside them, telling anyone who will listen that they are on their way to Dublin in Ireland to meet their Mammy!!! They Around 27 weeks into the flight, there was a scare onboard. The pilot thought he would have to make an emergency landing. My 2 little babes held onto each other tightly but it was a false alarm. The plane was back on track in no time. All the little babies broke out in a huge round of applause. Soon they start to see beautiful green fields they are over Ireland... and Ireland is home. The little guys catch their breath as they take it all in... "we're over Ireland!" 
We're nearly home now...
In their dreams they hear their Mammy sing to them;
"Where it was dark now theres light
Where there was pain now theres joy
Where there was weakness I found my strength
All in the eyes of my boys....."
The plane touches down at Dublin Airport to cheering and applauding from all the little babies. ”. 
They pull up outside the Rotunda and puts enough money into the machine for an hour or two. This caesarean won’t take too long... they take a deep breath, grabs the giant Toblerone and rushes to Theatre One... 
They look up to see a smiling face looking down at them. Their little noses are kissed a thousand times. They fall asleep contentedly in her arms within minutes, so happy. This is the lady they have seen in their dreams...their Mammy... they are finally home...

Meanwhile back at the airport, it is as busy as ever...."


----------



## eknowles

dee - that is beautiful what a great story to read and it has brought a tear to my eye.. i so hope your little one has been called to the plane but the reason you have had a bfp is there is a delay due to volcanic ash!!!! try on test date next anything can happen 
em xx


----------



## bertiantonio

Oh my goodness, how sweet that has bought tears to my eye!
Berti


----------



## sabah m

Dee!  really hope your plane arrives soon xx


----------



## sharon x

Dee

Thanku for sharing a luvly hopeful vision for us. It brought a tear to my eye, n wll stay with me through this difficult journey!!!!

Big hugs n babydust

sharon xxxx


----------



## Benetton

So sorry for those have recently had a BFN or AF, I really feel for you all, please do hang in there your babies are on the way  Hoping your plane arrives soon 

Those who have just got a BFP! Congratulations and hope to see you on other areas of the board, and to those waiting, Stay positive.... i'm keeping my fingers crossed for you all.


----------



## Traceytbird

Hi all

OMG OMG OMG can't believe it just got a BFP this morning so so happy.  Just got to keep our fingers crossed we get to next stage now.

TbirdX


----------



## amberboo

Congrats that's great, super happy for you xx


This us my 3rd tx but first with cyclogest, good god are they evil, the feeling that someone dropped a fried breakfast down your pants is bad enough but the side effects just give you way too much hope! I'm 5dp IUI and my side effects so far have been sore veiny boobs since day 3, yesterday I kept getting heartburn, am peeing for England, threw my guts up last night,  am permanently knackered and am sleeping super deep at night and dreaming loads. Now I know it is imposible for any of these symptoms to be pregnancy related as it is way too early but ya just can't help but let them get your hopes up. Even my husband is on the band waggon and whilst I was head down the loo last might he was giving me the thumbs up like being sick was a great thing lol!


----------



## lillylouis

Hey ladies does anyone know how long your supposed to take your pesseries for ? do you take them even after test?
    HELPPPPP!


----------



## Fraggles

Errh I don't know that either Lilly and got a bfn this morning using a hpt - anyone able to help us out here?

F x


----------



## tinkerbell72

Hi Girlies

Thank you Dee for the lovely vision of the airport babies, I can't stop thinking about it.  I'd like to believe that my babies are waiting at a secret room in Orlando airport (I love going to Disney, it's my happy place )  Hope you plane arrives soon  .

Congrats Traceytbird - wishing you a healthly and happy 9 months.

Amberboo - I'm on 2 x 400mg of Cyclogest and as yet I haven't had major side effects other than feeling tired and like you sleeping very soundly.  Are you doing them in the front or back iykwim?  On reccomendation by a friend I'm going for the back, a lot less mess but took some doing the 1st time but now I'm "used" to it isn't that bad.  Hope you and your dh are feeling better now.

Lilly & Fraggles - Not sure on pesseries, I was told by clinic that to keep taking until 2 neg tests after otd and advise clinic of outcome they will then advise.

AFM - I'm feeling a little more positive thanks to my dh who keeps telling me we have a chance.  I hope everyone is enjoying the weather, I'm back at work this afternoon so going to go out this morning and walk the dog.

Take care 
Tink xx

PS - Can I be added to the list, my OTD is 1st May 2010


----------



## Togs

Hi Ladies
i am also on the 2ww, had my ET on the 12th, my OTD is the 25th april. I am praying for BFP as we all are this time round. i keep going from really positive to feeling that it's failed again. 

sending     to everyone .


----------



## Irish Dee

Hello ladies,

Well, another BFN today at 13 days past 2 day transfer.  Feeling less and less optimistic now, but hopefully better luck next time.  Just makes me think when will it be my turn?

De


----------



## gemgem55

Hi Ladies

I'm now on the 2ww (well 3 days in now).  ET was on Thursday and our test date is Friday 30th April.  This is 2nd time round ICSI for us and we have one embie on board who was 7 cell and grade 2.  Feeling fairly positive but trying desparately not to get our hopes up as it was such a knock the last time as we were convinced we were pregnant.  

I'm off work until Tuesday so have just had some relaxation time in the sunshine     Unfortunately I then have to work an 8 day straight which is not so good, however I'm thinking on the positive that it will make the time fly by!

Good luck to everyone and its really encouraging to see the BFPs out there  

xx


----------



## kellys

Hi, a bit late as I have my test on 21 April 2010, IVF/ICSI.  This is our third try, fingers crossed.  However I took a test this morning I think 10dpt but negative.... doesn't look promising again.

Good luck to all you co-testers and fingers crossed for your BFP.

Thank you

Kellys


----------



## jittyuk

hi i'm nearing the end of my 2ww.....really nervous testing on tuesday....can i join you ...


----------



## coully69

Hello all,been away inmy caravan for 3 nights so out of touch a bit.Think I have caught up.

Welcome to jittyuk,wayward stork,lesley,beeholm,lori pori, tinkerbell 72.e knowles, togs,gem gem 55, fiona and last nut not least kellys (I am testing on the same day as you kelly).

Tracey T Bird and Benetton massive congratulations to you hoping I have some of your luck in 3 days on my OTD. Did either of you have any symptoms?

Sabah & Irish Dee-got everything crossed for you both just hang on for a little longer until OTD. It is so very hard I know.

Gerbilia- Hugs to you,sorry about your news.


Hope I got everything right uo there,I had to get myself a piece of paper and a pen to remember everything. Sorry if I missed anyone out. I have 3 days left and am very nervous. Keep thinking i am feeling a heavy sensation but then not sure, think i had this last timeon my BFN but not this early, have felt like this since Thursday,have a little lower back pain too. Boobs are biiger and still sor (good or bad I do not know. 
Good luck for anyone testing tomorrow.Please be 5th time lucky for me,it must be my turn now.xxxx


----------



## sabah m

Hey Dee, cycle buddy

OTD is tomorrow but this mornings pee stick said BFN again...slight spotting yet again, I got cross and drank a glass of red today...blood test tomorrow morning


----------



## sabah m

BFN for me OTD.  All cried out already so surprisingly relieved that this 2ww is over.  Good luck to all waiting


----------



## Kuki2010

Dear Sabah,

I am so sorry.. I felt exactly the same as you.. I thought I did all my crying but felt awful saturday monring and did some more crying.. Went to my friends and had a nice time.. Talked about it all over again.. Did not cry any more.. 

Today I am feeling a lot better.. You will feel better in a couple of days.. Try to be kind to yourself..  Thinking of you..

Love. Kukixx


----------



## minimay

Dee - that is the most beautiful story, thanks for sharing!

Sabah - so sorry    

Traceybird -   Congratulations. Enjoy it!

Good luck to everyone testing, fingers crossed for lots of BFPs

Mx


----------



## gerbinia

Irish Dee,

I absolutely love you're story, thank you so much for sharing it with us. It it the most sweetest I have every read. I am sat here crying my eyes out thinking about our little once didn't catch the plane this time.
Thank you again and I wish you all the best for your plane to arrive safely    

Nicole x


----------



## moocat

Hi ladies, can i join you??

I had ET yesterday after a rather traumatic week!! first being told i didn't have enough follies to ES and would have to abandon or pay thousands of pounds to continue! then at the last minute we did have enough and went for EC on friday and got 11 eggs (6 for me and 5 for recipient). However only 2 out of the 6 fertilised and yesterday when we went for ET only one was left, which hadn't yet divided. Anyway we went ahead with ET and i guess now i just have to hope and prey its a slow grower!!

We read back and catch up on where all you ladies are at. I do recognise a few of you from other threads.

xx


----------



## Irish Dee

Good morning ladies,

Another BFN today so have resigned myself to the inevitable.  I'm 14 days past 2 day transfer today so embies would be 16 days old.  I do have a blood test tomorrow, which I will go to to find closure, but it looks like my little one is still waiting to be called for their flight!

Dee


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc

Hi,

Irish Dee and Sabah - sorry to read your news     I hope your flight is next.  Thanks for sharing the story Dee, It's nice to think our baby is just waiting for us.

Kuki - hope you are okay   

Congrats Tracey tbird - you must be sooo exited- hope you are celebrating.

Welcome Moocat - praying that your little embie is just a bit sleepy....

AFM - I was getting well exited as I had been having twinges, but then had mild af pains all day saturday and all day sunday.  Would love to believe it is normal but found a bit of brown blood today which makes me think af is on its way.   Would love to believe otherwise, but it does seem to be following pattern of a period.  Oh well, I suppose if I bleed early and I can move on to next cycle...

Fee
xx


----------



## lillylouis

wohoooooooooooooooooooo got my bfp!!!!!!!!!!! yesterday cant really believe it yet hasnt sunk in dont think it will till i have my first scan ! 3rd time lucky for me soooooo happy fingers crossed all goes to plan ... good luck to all still on your 2ww and sticky vibes and    to you all , it  will happen for you all keep positive  xxxxxxx


----------



## loripori

Wow - huge congrats lilly louis - what wonderful news xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Weldone Lillilouise.. Wonderfulnews!!! Enjoy the pregnancy.

We had our usual day.. Went out for a walk this morning before lunch and lunch after. We had 3hr sleep.. Was lovely..

Need to get stronger next couple of weeks for FET.. 

Have a lovely evening all.

Love KUkixx


----------



## cao

Hi can I join you please? 

lillylouis- Congratulations on your bfp 

IrishDee and sabah- so sorry for your bfns 

Moocat- Hi, not sure if you will remember me but used to post on egg sharing board. Sorry you have had such a hard time of it this cycle. Sending you lots of   for your bfp.

Fee- Don't give up yet  know it is so hard but brown blood is old blood so it's def not over yet and when I did get bfp (although this didn't develop but nothing to do with pains) I had lots of af pains and was convinced it was coming. Sending you lots of  

I had 2 early blasts transfered today after ec last Wed so my otd is Wed 28th, comes around faster with blasts  Am bit worried that they were early blasts but that is what we have and i love them already! Just hoping that this is third time lucky for us 

cao


----------



## GJT

Hi Girls  

Sorry to hear about BFN Dee and Sabah, sending lots of big    

Lillylouis - congratulations of you BFP   

Moocat - lots of   

Cao - fingers crossed for you  

Fee - everything crossed for you hun   sending you lots of    Fingers crossed AF stays away  

I have AF pains and they are actually getting worse, my back is soo sore. Feels like AF is definitely on her way. Just feels like everytime I go to the loo - she'll be there. I'm 10dpo 3 day ET. 

GJ


----------



## oCandie

Hii all im new to the boards and i am also on my 2ww  

This is my first go on IVF, i had a blast transfered and 5 more blasts frozen ( hopeing i dont need to use them for a while) on the 17th and my test day is the 27th .. im so excited but im dreading it at the same time, i dont know what emotions to expect if it is a


----------



## aerdna

Hi,

This is the first time I have posted anything here.  I am on my first try with ICSI.  It's all been really hard but I'm now waiting my 12 days... blood test and stuff next Monday to see if it has worked.

Just got a couple of questions for all you inspirational ladies who have been helping me through the last few weeks.  I have been getting some stomach pains, twinges and stuff... is that normal?  Every time I think they are getting better they come back... its definately worse when I'm tired.

Second... i have been really suffering with hayfever but have been told not to take anything - itchy eyes, runny nose, so much sneezing... anyone got any suggestions to help this.

Thanks so much - and good luck to you all!


----------



## coully69

hello
sabah and Irish Dee im so sorry for you both. No words can describe how you must be feeling .  Thinking of you both.     

lilylouis-congratulations to you , you must be thrilled.     Any symptoms? did you have sore boobs (sorry for the personal question).

I have decided that im NOT going to go for my blood test on my official test date as it is this Wednesday and I would have to go to work Thursday and Friday as I am a school teacher.I f its bad news again I really cant face it. Have rang the clinic and they have said I can go in and have my blood test on Friday morning then ring for the results at tea time. No symptoms at all again other than niggly lower back pain and sore boobs (prob cyclogest). Trying to stay positive.  xxx


----------



## amberboo

oCandie, your test day is the same a mine, only  6 days 7 sleeps  to go now lol, the last week has flown by for me which it hasn't on previous cycles to i'm pretty chilled out, although I am of the mindset it hasn't worked so that is probably why I am fairly chilled. Funny really, I dont even know why I dont think it has worked but when I think about it I feel empty, not in the emotional sense I just dont feel like there is anything in me physically and am blaming all symptoms of which I have a fair few on the pesseries. 


Wishing you loads of luck
x


----------



## oCandie

Hey Amber!

im not getting any symptoms or side effects its strange, i am feelin pos tho, i wish u all the best and hope we both get the result we want!


----------



## TRACY77

Hi ladies 
            Can I join you OTD is 28th which seems so far away,  I had 2 embies transfered on the 14th and already feel as though it has not worked I have slept really badly the past few nights a normal AF sign for me as well as my other usual signs I have no idea when AF is due it was a FET of donated embies.
Huge congrats to the  's
Hugs to the  's

  Tracy x


----------



## coully69

Please help anyone who has a BFP,driving myself insane here 12 days past EC and 9 days past transfer.OTD Wednesday (putting if off until Friday). Sore large boobs,good or bad? Please help!  I have to get myself off the internet and stop symptom spotting driving myself  .xxxxx


----------



## jackabean72

Coully -I had really sore and large boobs which turns out to be a good sign for me, since getting my BFP they have only gotten bigger and more painful lol.  I don't mind though it's all good signs of being pregnant      for your OTD xxx


----------



## coully69

thanks jackabean, hope its the same for me.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc

Hi

Coully - if you are not going mad, there is something wrong with you. I have loads of work to do, and all I can manage is surfing FF.  I am also a teacher and I know exactly what you mean - it is very hard standing up and teaching if you are emotional - you can't lock yourself in a room and do work so to speak.

Aerdna.  With respect to twinges - these were so strong on my second pregnancy, I knew it was implantation (and an implantation bleed followed the next day - also unmistakable) However, there are no guarantees with this game - some peoples definition of a twinge may be different to another??

OCandle - lucky girl having all those blasts .. no symptoms also commenly reported in people who get BFP

Tracy - why do you feel it has not worked - af signs?

GJT - thanks    we sound similar

Cao - two blasts sounds good     I haven't had any more blood despite shoving two tampons up there ... but we shall see..

Right, back to my chips

Fee
xx


----------



## kellys

Firstly congratulations Lillylouis on your  .  Sorry to all those who got   sending you lots of  .

Really loved your story Dee, it gives us all hope and I shed a tear whilst reading it.  Your DH must be a real rock to you, to think of such an emotional and supportive way of explaining this process.

Well I have reached 11dpt so embies are 14 days old I think (3 day transfer 8 Apr) testing on Wednesday, after negative yesterday I have not tested again but may tomorrow!!!!  I am having AF pains but no other symptoms and most importantly no AF!  Just wondering which is the best pregnancy test available, I used Tesco own brand but if there is a more reliable one out there please let me know.

This is my third IVF/ICSI 2WW and I hate it, analysing every twinge and my DH knows I am not the most patient person, I took the whole 2 weeks off work for the first time and I think it was the worst thing to do, if I have to go through it again I am going back to work after 4/5 days of rest.

Thanks for listening to my moan, I don't get chance to take the load off, I know my DH has to suffer a lot and he is going through the same thing I think we forget that sometimes.  

Kellys


----------



## oCandie

hey fiona, 

yea i am lucky and so gratefull, they left 4 out of the 10 embryos a extra day to see if they would catch up but they didnt lol ..but i was so thankfull for the 6 blasts! couldnt believe i got so many.


----------



## TRACY77

Hi Fiona
         Yes its because of my AF pains I got these on my last 2 cycles o feel as though I have failed already 

 Tracy x


----------



## Irish Dee

Kellys,

Sorry to say my DH was not the writer of that piece and even sorrier to say that I don't have twins.  I just found that piece on another thread and thought it was so beautifully written that I just wanted to share it.

Dee


----------



## kellys

I am sooo sorry Irish Dee, it was a lovely story anyway and thank you for sharing it.


----------



## GJT

Fee - when is your OTD?  

GJ


----------



## Babypowder

Irish Dee, im not on the 2ww board, but another FF told me about the story you'd posted-I   my eyes out, do you mind me asking what thread you found it on? Would love to ask the writer to post it on our Ireland thread  

Thanks BP.


----------



## Irish Dee

Hi Babypowder,

Almost embarrassed to admit that I've been such a serial lurker on my 2WW that I think I've read almost every post on here!!

I saw it under the 'Procreatec come up trumps' thread and it was posted by Kath who logs in as 'Kitts'.

I showed it to my DH and even he welled up reading it.  I keep on reading and rereading it, and it makes me smile and cry in equal measures.

Dee


----------



## olgakorbut

Can I join the board?

Anyway Im on the dreaded 2WW and its driving me nuts.  Right had DE tx on 13/4, x2 expanding blasts grade 1 and x1 expanding blast grade 1 -2 (hope to have between 1 and 3 to freeze).  Had a tiny bit of pink/brown evening of tx.  

Symptoms similar to when got BFP last Sept, but also similar to BFN's, bar implantation bleed last time, which I've never ever had!  Had sore back when sit up particularly and pins and needles in legs. Then metal taste in mouth for a few days, particularly sunday, my red pepper tasted like metal.  that doesnt seem so apparent now though!

Sat evening went to 40th party, no dancing or drinking dont worry, sore back sitting up and uncomfortable down there. Sat in garden sun, probably too long and the sun went it, I just stuck it out hoping it would come out again, so got a bit cold!  Didnt feel right Sun evening, but thought hey its day 10 tomorrow maybe Ill implant!  Woke up Mon am and was bleeding, not bright red, but not pale pink/brown like last time.  Panicked (as I tend to do!!!) took all meds at once (good job Stepan said doesnt matter when you take them in my email to him yesterday).  Seemed to ease off and then disappear just some pale colour discharge. Still felt like AF down there though and uncomfortable. Did nothing but bed rest.  Midnight went to loo back again, so Stepan had said up oestrogen and progesterone so though its now gone midnight will take the first lot now!

This am bit when wiped of pale pink/cream. So have taken 2nd lot of all meds (I have predisoline as well 10mg a day), next lot this afternoon. Im off work so will just rest. Feels like somebody is pressing down on me down there, not running to loo loads, but have been, feel pretty normal apart from bloated belly from the meds!  No sore boobs either, then again when got pg naturally didnt know until 2.5 months!

Test date in the tx room he said 26 which is sunday, on my form it says 25 which is sat.  Can this be late implantation and perhaps a bit heavier as 3 put back do you think?

Asked Stepan if lose one or two can it still work and he said yes.  Last time had pink/brown fro around 2.5 days so really want it to disappear by tomorrow and no AF to arrive properly.

Any thoughts, suggestions, glints of hope etc gratefully received.

Sorry to rattle on, just makes me feel better!!!  Trying to keep my PMA going as if I dont the embies wont will they, talking to them all the time and had another bit or a pray this am to my grandparent angels, who I was mega close to!! Just feel like I could be heading for a BFN from 3 back! Fingers crossed for everybody on here!

Olga xxx


----------



## olgakorbut

PS you can tell Im off work lost track of days, 25 is sunday so test day is sunday not sat!!!!


----------



## lillylouis

Hey to all you ladies in waiting!
      coully69 i had very large sore boobs form et till test day not to bad now but very full looking! i also had cramps like af pains aswell all the way throu  waves of sickness and very sensitive to all smells ! no spotting but everyone is different , thats why i did not think that i was soooooooooo shocked but over the moon only had 1 day 5 blast tranfered it just shows that if its ment to be then it will happen , ironically it was 6 year to the day that i had my eptopic so deffo even more special! good luck to you and all you ladies remember keep    always and your time will come it has taken me 6 years ,hope it doesnt take you all so long ..
 

will be   ing for your all 


good luck


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc

Hi

I will be back for more personals later, but unfortunately I started my period today - I did a test just in case and it was negative.  I will of course test again on Thursday but realistically, a BFN is the most likely outcome

Fee
xx


----------



## LynseyL

Im so so sorry Fiona    I know there is nothing I can say but am thinking of you xxx


----------



## GJT

Olga - welcome hun   Sending you lots of    vibes for your 2ww

Fee - so sorry hun    hope you're OK.

GJ


----------



## olgakorbut

Fee I dont know you as only just joined this board, but sending you loads of hugs and love      

Irish Dee- would love to know what this story is the girls on here are talking about?

GJT - thanks for the welcome, much appreciated feeling a bit   today but have to keep going with the PMA!!!!!     What a gorgeous doggie have to say!!!!! Reminds me of my two on the sofa, not that they should but we all do it!

Olga xxxx


----------



## oCandie

Fiona .... so so so sorry   lots of   for you,


----------



## Irish Dee

Well ladies,

Congratulations to the BFPs and condolences to the BFN's.  My blood test today confirmed my BFN.  I'm bruised, but not broken and will live to fight another day.

Best of luck to everyone testing in the next few weeks.

I'm going to sign on this board now, but will keep an eye on everyone's progress.

Dee


----------



## olgakorbut

Dee, so sorry to hear your news. You go girl and keep fighting, dont ever give up!!!!! 

thanks for sending that story!

Have some me time and when ready do your plan of action!

Olga xxxx


----------



## beeholm

Oh god testing tomorrow dont think I will sleep tonight stopped at the shop and brought two other HPT dont know why !!!! this is torture !!! good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## oCandie

so sorry dee   

good luck for tommorow bee


----------



## beeholm

Thanks Candie xxx feeling really wierd last couple of days but think its just anxiety xx but hope like crazy its for some other reason xx


----------



## olgakorbut

Hello and good luck toyou tomorrow Beeholm, hope the weird feeling means a great result for you       

Hello to you oCandie, thought I'd like to say that as new on here. I see you live very close to me just up the old M42/A42!

Olga xx


----------



## coully69

Goodluck for tomorrow Beeholm, hope its a   for you. 

 to those who are down.

Welcome to olga.xxxxxx

OTD tomorrow but as I said yesterday im waiting until Friday so that I dont have to face teaching the the kids at school Thurs and Fri if its not the new we want. Have had a sore tummy today,particularly in my left ovary type area. lower back pain on and off again and sore swollen breasts.Af symptoms or BFP, who knows,three more sleeps for me.xxx


----------



## olgakorbut

Thanks for the welcome Coully69, if you ask me that is a definite BFP, sure are symptoms of it!!! Good luck hope you get the confirmation!

Olga xx


----------



## coully69

Thank you for being positive Olga, lets hope you are right. Goodluck to you to. Been reading your posts on the other thread too, soundslike implantation bleeding to me    when is your OTD?


----------



## olgakorbut

Hi Coully, I thought I recognised your name when I came on here. Im sure you will be fine, sounds very positive to me.

I do hope it is it seems to be keeping at bay for now, OTD is 25/4,which is Sunday.  

Fingers and everything else crossed for you xxxx


----------



## coully69

olga-everything crossed for us both.       

Defo sounds good for you. My next step is more tests then a Donor egg cycle,dont know whether to go to IB in Alcudia Spain or Reprofit czech republic. Will make that decision when and if I have to.Hope this one is 5th time lucky for me and lucky for you too.xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## oCandie

oh hey olga  yea we live very close  so how are you doing?


----------



## olgakorbut

Hi oCanide, Im ok apart from going completely bonkers on this 2WW as we all do eh, lol !

So you are at the Leicester clinic then, what sort of treatment have you had so far and for this 2WW??

Olga


----------



## oCandie

Hi olga,

yes i am at the ACU at the LRI, this is our first go on IVF, i had a blast transfered on saturday with 5 blasts frozen, OTD is on the 27th, so fingers crossed! 

i really should make a siggy thing with all my info hehe   

I wish you all the best for ur Test day


----------



## olgakorbut

Yeah do a siggy thing so that we all know, lol xx  Its not as hard as you think once you work out where it is to do it!

Good luck with your test on 27/4,just after me then!  Why did you only have one put back, I always had two with my own eggs, though never had blasts!  I had 3 blasts put back this time in Reprofit!  Brave lady, like some others, but I have to try everything I possibly can!

Kathy xxxx


----------



## coully69

oCandie, soundslike u have a fab blast on board along with the frosties super quality embryos there. Good luck to you.xxx


----------



## oCandie

Thankyou coully .. yes the clinic said they where very happy with the quality, so i hope it works.. best of luck to you for the 23rd 

Olga i could only have 1 put back due to this being my free NHS run, and 3 blasts?? whoa! u could end up with triplets, lol u r a brave lady! best of luck to you!! 

And siggy now done lol .. wasnt too sure on what info to put in there hehe


----------



## caroline9550

Hello - please may I join you?  

I had 2 day transfer with 2 embryos but not great quality, struggled to produce eggs (only had 2 but amazingly both fertilised).  Its our last go so no pressure. OTD is 23rd (3rd round of icsi) but I was weak this morning and tested!!  Wish I hadn't as it was negative but also did not use first morning urine.  Kicking myself now but so scared that Friday will also be negative.  No symptoms except mild cramps, no bleeding.  Do you think its possible to turn positive in just 2 days?


----------



## Kim1977

Hello

I hope it's ok to join in.  

I've had a FET had 2 x 5 day blasts tx on 19/04/10.  OTD is 29/04/10.  I have no real symptoms no cramping sore boobs spotting anything going quite mad really promised myself I would not get worked up about it but here I am going crazy!!!!

Hope the rest of you are doing ok.  Good luck to you all here's praying for bfp's all round!!!

Kim xxx


----------



## sabah m

Fee - really sorry honey    do you know what you're gonna do next?

Coully and Bee - good luck to you     for good news xxxx


AFM got appointment with consultant tonight, been praying for finances for another fresh cycle, and my friend, bless her, who has had three failed cycles has offered me drugs which will expire before she gets on a next cycle, so its slowly working out...


----------



## TRACY77

Hi Ladies
           Well I am feeling a lot more positive today signs of AF have disapeared half way there now this time next week I will know either way 

Good luck to all those testing today
Huge congrats to the  's the last couple of days
Huge   to the  's

Lots of       to all of us awaiting to test

  Tracy x


----------



## Kim1977

Well I spoke too soon...went to the loo wiped and found reddish brown discharge and now pink.  Back aching so sure sign af is on the way.  Feeling so numb. 

Good luck to the rest of you.

Kim xxx


----------



## amanda21

Hope you dont mind me joining in on here.

I am on my 2nd 2ww (1st was a bfn)with icsi.

This time i had 2 blasts transferred on Saturday (17th April) they were top quality so was very pleased dont have any 

frosties this time though.

Had a few twinges and stabbing pains past couple of days and like a dragging feeling but dont want to get my hopes up.

                              Good luck to everyone.

                                           Amanda xx


----------



## andymay

Hi all
Firstly,  to all the BFNs. I've had 4 on tx so far and I know how hard it is. I was on here just over a week ago, in a state cos i had really bad AF pains and a generally very negative feeling about the whole thing. Coully, i remember you were really sweet - hope you are ok and holding on.

I just wanted to jump on and say that we got our BFP this morning; still in utter shock!!!

I wanted to addthat i have been cramping since before ET and last week it was so strong that i spent Thursday in tears, convinced it was all over. I'm not out of the woods yet, of course, and am still checking every 30 seconds or so - but i just wanted to say to anyone worried about cramps or AF feelings that it doesn't mean _anything_, honest.
Stay strong, look after yourselves.
A xxxx


----------



## oCandie

Gratz andymay thats great news!! 

Kim, dont get too down just yet, you never know! that could just be a implantation bleed! Im not too sure but i would have thought it would have been to early for AF? 

good luck to everyone else!! lets hope there is more good news for everyone today!


----------



## TRACY77

Thanks Andymay
                       That makes me feelmuch better I had AF symptoms 5DPT and have thought it was all over but the past 2days I ahve felt fine apart from a strange feeling behind my bellybutton wierd I know ,  you have given me some hope back only a week togo 


  Tracy x


----------



## oCandie

Hi tracy

I dont want to get u too excited but that weird feeling behind your bellybutton? .. what does it feel like?

My best friend, (no fertility issues) felt a pulling behind her bellybutton the 1st time she got pregnant, and the second time she got pregnant she knew she was before she took a test, because she had that same pulling feeling behind her bellybutton again, 

Now there may be no link, but if i was you, i would try to relax, and keep calm untill your test day and hopefully, the feeling u have is a good sign!


----------



## TRACY77

Hi Ocandie
             It is a pulling sensation very wierd well theres a bit more PMA my way just   this is our turn got a ache towards my ovaries too don't know why as did'nt even have EC this time oh well tme will tell

 Tracy x


----------



## andymay

Tracey
Isn't it a pity there's no way of speeding up time? - but the pulling sensation is, I've heard, a good sign and like I said, my AF cramps were pretty much on-and-off right up until I tested this am. They've eased a bit - but there's definitely still aching and twinging 'down there', partly because I understand that the ovaries swell back up to continue progesterone production (yippee - the body finds constantly new and interesting ways to hurt!!!). It's not over till it's over - so here's crossing everything for you, cos I know how bonkers this bit can drive you...
A xxx


----------



## eknowles

hi ladies 
tracey i too have af cramps started mildly at beginng of 2ww i am now 5dp3dt and my belly is swollen, af cramps and bak ache... i so hope its not the dreaded af already trying to stay positive but not really working 
hope everyone else is doing ok an good things come out of these 2 weeks 
em xx


----------



## coully69

Welcome to Amanda21    for you.

Tracey- hope they are allgood signs for you.  Ive hadachey ovaries too particularly yesterday,today my tummy is very swollen, again is it Af symptomor other,hoping other! 

Andymay-how amazing,i bet u feel like youve won the lottery but even better.Massive huge enormous congrats to you and any other BFP that I have missed.  

Huge hugs tothe BFN it is an awful feeling of emptiness but time does heal. Nothing anyone says can make you feel better today but there will be something good right around the corner.


Sabah-thank you for the goodluck wishes but I have postponed my test 2 days as I couldnt face work if things didnt go to plan so testing Friday now,if AF holds back that long  .


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc

Hi All

Andymay - whoohooooo BPF !!!!!!      - fantastic news - you must be over the moon - and after four attempts - I hope you are celebrating.  Everyone seems to say that the AF pains are normal  

Thanks Lindsay, GJT, Olga, O'Candie Sabana for your lovely messages.. they really cheered me up.

Kim - it is too early for AF surely - are you sure it isn't an implantation bleed.  Mine was sort of brown blood that was pretty much gone in one wipe.  It happened to me on day 9. Did you have any af pains?

Sabah - I hope you don't have to write those three letters again also.  Good luck with the finances too.  We have spent 43K so far... well, when I say we - between my partners parents and us..

Caroline - I don't respond too well to the drugs either, but you have had a chemical, which is a good sign - hang in there ....

Olga - would be interested in your experience of DE - this is my likely outcome too.  What did you think of reprofit?

Coully - keeping my fingers crossed for you love... will be looking out on Friday

oCandie - wow - I just seen your signature re toy boy- fantastic.

AFM - I feel a bit sad, but better today.  To be honest, I really want to move towards DE now - the chances for me are very low with my age and only ever seeming to end up with one embie these days.  But I feel I have to do one more by which time I will be 43... so we shall see.

Fee
xx


----------



## coully69

Oh forgot to say in my post to kim-sounds like implantation bleeding to me,really hope it is for you.  .
Good luck
Coully69


----------



## Kim1977

Hi fee, coully and all

I do have lower back and abdominal pain.  Bleeding pink again had a tiny red clot in stick pinkish discharge tmi sorry I can't think straight now just cryed my heart out to DH who has no idea how to help me.  Just scoured the site and net for anyone who got af this early but nothing maybe I am a first....the most unlikely things happen to me so no surprise there I can't believe anything until it happens.  No sooner do I think forward or positive dies something negative happen to throw me off.

Sorry feeling very sorry for myself.

I hope everyone else still waiting to test get bfp's there has to be some good news stories.
Kim xxx


----------



## coully69

Hi kim me again,how many days past transfer are you and on what day did you have them transferred?


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc

Oohh Kim       

It really does sound too early for AF .. 

It sounds like you are getting very upset - could you try going for a walk and just trying to forget all this stuff for a while, let your brain and heart rest.

Sending you UHU sticky vibes   and   it is your little beany just trying to attach to your wall

Fe
xx


----------



## Kim1977

fee - thanks Hun my DH suggested a walk but not upto it today will go to reflexology tomorrow and maybe a walk to help.

Couly - I had 2 x 5 day blasts transferred on Monday it was a FET.

I hope you are both doing ok.

Kim xx


----------



## olgakorbut

Hi All

Ive had the cramps, backache and pins and needles,plus metal taste in my mouth.  We all think we wont analyse but we do eh!!!!  Im sure they are all good signs and that there will be more BFP's soon!

Sabah, hope you get the finances sorted out for another go, good of your friend to help you out!

Kim -how are gon are you, Im in the same situation at the moment, but unfortunately Im not sure mines going to work out, but holding back the tears for now. I think it could easily be implantation bleeding so dont you give up, keep the pma going       - just read your update Kim I def think it is implantation at that early stage so dont worry, get that reflexology done!

Fee - regarding DE there are some really good clinics out there and i did quite a bit of research. At first I thought it would be a hard decision to make, but it wasnt as I knew that it was the only way I could possibly have my child and it would be mine, regardless of biological status!  Reprofit I would very much recommend. they do have a waiting list now as very popular,depending on what treatment you want to to go for e.g FET is much cheaper but then again I have donor embryos as DH decided having a younger sperm donor would give us more chance. Then the Freshcycles are around 4000 euros, but that includes frosties and only 100 euros to pay for them to be put back.  I found them to be alot cheaper than other places though ostrava is supposed to be good too which isnt far from reprofit.

clinic is really nice and staff very friendly and helpful!! So I would recommend. PM if you like for more info not a problem and to talk about it!

Update on me as said not looking good I dont think, Ive upped the progesterone to 1000mg now but still getting break through bleeding when wipe and Im sure its now getting darker. Had progesterone levels tested today, results should be in tomorrow, Im sure that it irritates me putting up you know where, tried both sides now today if you get my drift and feel same about both. May msg nurse on FF to see what she says.  

I hope I can eat my words by the weekend but not convinced I will although keeping my PMA as much as poss, same time trying not to get upset!  Embies dont like upset though so and it lowers prog. levels too, so need to kick myself up the backside!

love and good luck to everyone,
Olga xxxxx


----------



## coully69

kim-defo sounds like implantation bleeding hun,far too soonfar AF> Please dont lose hope.


----------



## coully69

Olga-sending you masses of positivity, really hope its good news for you,you deserve it. Got evrything crossed for you.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Olga,

I am nudging you - did you make that phone call yet honey? If I don't hear that you have soon I'll be digging you in the sides next - got the message?   

F x


----------



## olgakorbut

Hi Fraggles

Only just catching up on messages and just answered your PM!  I get the message, I had a digit wrong so good job I checked. I tried ringing engaged, left message and text him to say trying to call and would send him an email and would be grateful if he could respond asap.

Are you stalking me,      - bless you xxx You're fab! Long way to dig me in the sides matey! Not that far I suppose but you would have to get walking now!

Coully60 thanks for the positivity very kind, oh to eat my words as I keep saying!!!

Olga xxxx


----------



## olgakorbut

Hi Fraggles, Ive mailed him very politely again just as well, I did say in message I was doing so and could he answer asap!  Did some nicey niceys too, find that often helps when I message him!

Will let you know if I hear. Going to lie down now due to my sore back etc!!! Been to loo again stuff still there when wipe, wish it would b****r off!!! To put it mildly!

Olga (Kathy)
xxxx


----------



## andymay

Just to say:
Fee - thank you - really hoping that you get the joy and happiness you deserve. Keeping everything crossed for your OTD - it's not over till it's over  

Coully - I'm in shock still - it's funny how you always find something new to agonise about instantly and now I'm worrying about this next 2ww till first scan on the 5th

Kim1977 - I remember the pain you went through on your last cycle, as I did my tx at the same time and was rooting for you. I'm rooting for you now, too - it's true what everyone is saying - try to let it all out of your head, just for a bit, if you can; you will get there, you will - and we're all behind you.  

That's it from me for now, but I'll keep an eye on this board and I'm sending you all so much luck and love for your BFPs, and so many   for those of you struggling with BFN.
A xxx


----------



## oCandie

hi fee, yep hes 22 .. arnt i a lucky girl LOL, 

Kim try to relax hun, as it is far too early for AF, keepin everything crossed for you 

Good luck everyone !!


----------



## Fraggles

Kathy, Has Stepan ever taken an international injunction out against his clients do you think for stalking?   Only kidding don't go getting paranoid now - you know my thoughts on the subject and good on you as he needed an nudge and now there is no escaping you! That'll learn him. 

F x


----------



## amberboo

Hi ladies hope you are well, been trying to keep off here as much as poss as I find it can make me worse symptom spotting. Same side effects since the other day, nausea, have been sick a couple of times, very sore, veiny, massive boobs. All of which I have put down to the cyclogest. I have had the odd twinge to but nothing major. 
Today I had my favourite dinner of mahi mahi, rice and salad and managed 2 mouthfulls before giving up, it just wasn't right, my shower gel I have used for years (sanex as I have very sensitive skin) yesterday started smelling horrible, it smells of chemicals!! And tonight I have developped a metal taste in my mouth. The previous symptoms didn't get my hopes up too much but these latest ones have got my mind working overtime which is pretty frustrating as I still feel completely not pregnant but can not think of any reason other than pregnancy for my latest symptoms. 5 more days until test day, all other cycles I got af on test day so we'll see how it goes.  Aghhhhh why do we do this to ourselves??


----------



## olgakorbut

sounds like you have a BFP on your hands amberboo definitely!!!!

Good luck with your test!!!

Mega embarassing q from me please, so if anyone can help please do. Taking these blessed pessaries is doing my head in.  I seemed to manage it ok up until today, but last couple of times it was more difficult to get it up there, sorry for TMI and sounding a bit ifffyy!!!!  I could hardly move it past the entrance and then there feels like there is a lump in the way of putting it there, not as if I am trying to push it up into my bladder folks. Sore now and feel like need a wee!!!  Any ideas please at all??  Going to ask on my other board too. perhaps i need some gel or should take it in the other end??

Gosh sorry about this!

Olga xxxx


----------



## oCandie

hii amber! 

I am the total opposite to you, lol i have 0 symptoms from ANYTHING and am totaly chilled out, this week is going slow for me tho, but im suprisingly not obssesing at all, im not too sure why this is, it is quite worrying, im too calm :/, if i test BFN i will be devastated, so why am i not more anxious?? 

I hope ur symptoms are pointing to a BFP , these 5 days need to hurry up!


----------



## amberboo

Fingers crossed olga.

As for your pesseries I'd change to the other end and have a chat with the dr as you may have cystitis and the instruction leaflet says use back passage if you have cystitis. Good luck.

oCandie, too right roll on next Tuesday eh. The funny thing is we can symptom spot all we like, we are all so different and loads of symptoms can mean a bfp for one of us and a bfn for another as we can have no symptoms and again one can get a bfp and another a bfn. It really is crazy that any of us try and 2nd guess what is going on as we quite simply won't know until test or af rocks up. Saying that all this surfing sure does pass the time a little quicker!

Good luck x x


----------



## coully69

Amberboo, I agree with Olga, all sounds very positive to me.

OCandie-well done you for keeping your self sane and not obsessing to much. Your embryos will be feeling happy too.

Olga- I would also suggest using the other end. Hope this helps. Any more news from you on progesterone levels etc?

Now me- still obsessively knicker checking, have the runs today (TMI I know) hope this is not a bad sign, its probably because Im so worked up about testing tomorrow, dont get the result until 4.oopm so will have to wait all day. Boobies still sore, maybe even more sore than previous days, they are particularly sore during the night when I get up to go to the toilet, almost throbbing.  Still feel like AF is on the way as have that heavy pulling feeling, suppose this could be down to my current toilet situation as well. Aaaaaaarrrgggghhh, going insane here, after having 4 failed cycles prior to this and goodness knows how many natural 2WW's I just really want this to work for us. Possible last chance saloon before donor eggs. 

Good luck for anyone testing today, for those still on the dreaded 2ww with me big hugs, lets all hold on together and send lots of positivity to each other. We all deserve it so much.  Come on little embie/blasts for all!.xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## minimay

Hi everyone

Just popping back on to see how everyones doing. Good luck to everyone testing today! and well done for all the BFPs!  

I might be joining again in a couple of weeks as I'm going for FET !!! Yikes!!! 2 x 2wws in a month - i must be


----------



## coully69

hi minimay-fab news about possible FET, I am like you, I prefer to get straight back on the horse  as they say.
Good luck for everything.xxxx


----------



## olgakorbut

Coully

the runs can be from the meds so I wouldnt worry matey!  All sounds very positive to me, I would be so tempted to use a HPT today if it were me. As said I dont even want to go there!

Should get prog. level results this lunchtime, have to ring nurse between 12.30 and 1pm.  Last time went through them for HCG they hadnt come through I was going demented.

Oh well on with the day as not bleeding now may go to the garden centre or somewhere with DH and lunch.  I cant change anything now its either lost embies or implantation, not sure which,  , so      for now

Olga xxx


----------



## Kim1977

Me again should call myself woefull kim!!  Got up had a pee wiped and red with tiny clots tmi sorry but surely that is it.  Just spoke to the clinic and nothing they can do now just told me to carry on with the pessaries.  It's only been 2 weeks since my last period back is aching and skin is bad that's all the signs I need.  

Good luck and lots of prayers for success those still waiting to test.

Kim xxx


----------



## Kim1977

Olga everything crossed for you lots of luck Hun!!!!! XXXXXXX


----------



## olgakorbut

Thanks Kim, fingers crossed it is not the end for you as signs are so similar.

I spoke to soon, just went to the loo and wiped and pale pink again, implantation doesnt go on that long, think the meds are holding something back. Going to try to put them in another way if you get my drift. It seems to happen within 20 mins or so of me being up and about and putting the pessaries in.

Kim dont give up, some get a BFN and the bleeding and then 2 days later a BFP so keep going on the meds!

Kathy xxx


----------



## Kim1977

Thanks kathy xxx


----------



## caroline9550

Coully69 - I had really painful boobs (more so at night) the last time I did icsi and got a BFP (sadly ended in mmc).  Also remember feeling like AF was coming so lets hope these are positive signs for you. Do you feel different to other times?  This is prob my last try, hoping for 3rd time lucky.  Over the lst 2 treatments my egg count & quality was poor, so if I can ever convince DH to try again (plus find yet more money) prob also will look into DE.

I am due to test tomorrow as well - was naughty yesterday and tested early but it was negative, am trying to remain hopeful as I have read on FF that results can change within a day     and it wasn't my first pee of the day!

Good luck to everyone testing today - lets see some BFP's


----------



## coully69

Caroline9550
Try not to worry about yesterdays result, just hold on until tomorrow and try again. there are lots of ladies on FF who have tested early, got a negative and then went on to get a BFP on OTD.  Sending you lots of luck.
I think i feel different to the other times but not massively, I got lower back pain and fullness about a week ago which usually indicates AF, ive never had these symptoms so early on but agin could pessaries be holding AF back? Think my boobs are sorer than last time too but cant be certain. There is so much uncertainty isnt there. part of me wants to know now and the other part is enjoying being PUPO. Just don;t want my world to br ripped from under me again like the last 4 times. On a positive note, here is to 2 BFP's tomorrow, one for you and one for me. If anyone else is testing tomorrow lets have infinate BFP's


----------



## oCandie

​
*Coully..good luck hun really  for u!

caroline good luck for tommorow too!!

Ill be looking out for both of ur results!

Everyone testing today GOOD LUCK   sending out lots of  to everyone!*​
​


----------



## caroline9550

Coully69 - Your post really cheered me up and gives me hope - Thank you!    for us tomorrow & anyone else who is testing.

oCandie - Thanks for good wishes, and keeping everything crossed!

Is anyone using Gestone injections instead of pessaires - finding them quite sore, my bum is covered in bruises!


----------



## coully69

Ocandie-thank you so very very much. I just cant wait. think i will have a heart attack if it is positive, I will be so exstatic my DH will have to peal me off the ceiling.  please please please.


----------



## coully69

Caroline9550, I used gestone injection and pessaries during my first cycle and my bum was very sore    ouch for you. Hopefully it will be all worth it for you.  xxxxxxx


----------



## Kim1977

I used gestone and pessaries last cycle and yes they give you a sore bum...hopefully it will be worth it!!  Kim xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi ladies,

Good luck to you all testing tomorrow and aft.. Will come back and see how you all doing.. Praying for BFPs for you all.. 

Went to docs thismorning and will d/r this month and transfer next cycle..THat's how doc wants..So we are doing that.. 

It means we will be in Turkey for another 2 months.. I will have my next 2 WW if all goes well at the end of may and first 2 weeks of June.. I should have blood test result around 12 of june.. Just in time for my 40th birthday 13th.. Would be a wonderful birthday presie for me!!!!

Doc made me feel positive about FET.. So will relax and chill about it and take it as it comes this time around.. Which I never manage to do in the past.. I will try my hardest to not to stress..

Wishing you all lots of luck..

Love. Kukixx


----------



## coully69

Thanks kuki 2010,good luck with you FET.

Olga-any ews on your tests yet,hope you are okand all is well.xxxx


----------



## olgakorbut

Hi All

Just nipped in from sitting in the sunshine, which is so relaxing, just what the doctor ordered, to ring nurse again as not rung me back with results.

Kuki (what a lovely name) good luck with you treatment and enjoy Turkey, how fab is that one!

Coully, just got results and 190.8 so that is fine, but still sticking to 1000mg of progesterone!

thats one thing of the list eh, and the spotting seems to have more or less vanished for now1

Kathy xxxx


----------



## moocat

Congratulations to those who got there well deserved    and bigs hugs    to those who haven't xx

So many pages to catch up on!! will read up and do personals tomorrow. Not much to report from me. 2ww is driving me crazy    !!! haven't got any signs, symptoms, twinges, pain, discharges to report!!! so pretty much in the dark as to what is going on. I guess i'll just have to be patient and pray that my little embie has decided to stick around.

Good luck to all of you testing tomorrow. Sticky dust to you all!!

Moo xx


----------



## bea2010

Hi Ladies

Congratulations to all BFP!

Big hug to BFN

I see many new names here... good luck, girls!

For me it was almost 3ww. Some girls may remember my post from last week. I got AF one day before my test date, and it was the heaviest AF I had in years, with cramps, clots and everything. I did the blood test 2 days later only because the clinic insisted and was so surprised to get BFP. My HCG was only 51 and the clinic suggested follow up test on Monday. The great news is that it has gone up to 500 within 4 days!!! The clinic is very happy with that and I will have ultrasound scan on 3rd of May. I have mixed feelings of happiness and worry...

Best wishes
Bea


----------



## waiting for a pink

Hello ladies!

I'm so proud to say that I am now a lady in waiting!!! We have had 2 snowbabies thawed, both survived and matured to 4-cell-ers. We've nicknamed them Mork & Mindy. OTD is 08/05/10

Bring on the craziness!!!  

Good luck to all the other ladies in waiting!

Cat xxx


----------



## minimay

Bea - sounds like fantastic news to me   stop worrying and enjoy being pregnant!!! Congratulations babe!!


----------



## bea2010

Thanks Minimay!

I see you are also at GCRM. Good luck!

Bea xxx


----------



## oCandie

​
Cat

Congrats on ur Embryos Makeing it!! and good luck for your 2ww,
Sending lots of  and  your way! ​
​


----------



## eknowles

hi ladies 
hope you are all coping well with the dreaded 2ww and its not sending you too   
i have a question TMI to follow:
i am 6dp3dt and yest had bad cramoing and back ache.  when i went to put my pesserie in at night my vagina fet very tight and what i may have been my cervix very very low (nearly out) so sorry for TMI but have never noticed this before.  
has anyone else experienced similar? 
thanks 
em xx


----------



## minimay

Cat - thats great that your 2 little snowbabies survived the thaw and you are now PUPO    
Can I ask if your embies were frozen or vitrified (?) I have 3 blasts which underwent vitrification. I dont know how good the defrost success rate is, i've read that blasts do less well compared to day 2 or 3 embies.   getting a  bit worried now! 

Bea - thats good you are with GCRM, I like hearing success stories, keeps my confidence in the clinic up  Hope the time till your scan flies by!!

Hello to everyone else, sorry not had a chance to catch up and do personals

Mx


----------



## caroline9550

Morning all - tested at 4am and   . Couldn't get back to sleep but feel numb, haven't shed a tear yet nor have I told my DH who is fast asleep.  Thats it I fear for us - DH only ever wanted to do 3 cycles and as my egg number and quality have been poor and deteriorating, I don't think my body is up for it.  Only other thought i've had is maybe DE - any thoughts/experiences? Is it more expensive and what is the sucesss rates?

Coully - I really hope you have better news than me today   You've had quite a journey.

Good luck to everyone else! 

Caroline


----------



## loripori

Oh Caroline

I am so sorry. I dont have any experience of DE sorry but just wanted you to know that I am thinking of you...!

This is such a horrendous, long journey for so many of us.

Keep strong and pamper yourself lots today. Hope you get to go back to sleep xxxx


----------



## olgakorbut

Morning All,

Up early was down on settee at 4.40 am back ache, did get to sleep though and not watch the drivel which is on at that time!  then back to bed around 5.45am.

Moocat, I know the feeling about the 2WW, Im going slowly insane even though I have been here 7 times now!  

Congratulation on your BFP Bea, sounds like you went through it first, but good Beta results!

Snow White - good luck on the 2WW, joining the crazy club eh!

enkowles - not sure if you got an answer but I had that recently and asked on my other board.  Apparently it means we are bunged up!  In other words need a number one or probably a number 2 (TMI).  I was also advised to wet my finger before inserting them and that so helped. Next morning the lump had gone as Id been to the toilette!

Caroline, I really feel for you, having had 4 cycles with my own eggs and none of them working, unless you count a chemical pg, I made the decision to go to DE. If you want to have info/talk about this I am more than happy to do so, its a hard decision but I know I made the right one and you achieve your end dream the child is yours a the end of the day,if not biologically!!! Please PM when you have had some time to yourselves or whenever you feel ready.  DH has stood by me all the way through this, so Im sure yours will. Take care

Coully - good luck today!

Olga (Kathy) xxxxxx


----------



## Amily

Hi everyone

Really sorry , Caroline
I was up early today too (though not as early as you) . 
BFN for me
To be honest, knew it would be as normally get period type pains from day 17 approx and did again this month
Congratulations on your news,  Bea and Cat. That must've been fantastic news Bea, after AF!
Lots of luck with FET, Kuki

Best of luck to all ladies-in-waiting!
Amily


----------



## Kim1977

Amily and Caroline - so sorry for you    stay strong.

Mimimay - just wanted to give you reassurance on FET.  I had 3 blasto frosties thawed 2 x blastos tx on Monday and they thawed perfectly the one which was almost perfect didn't make it!!  So I think you just should take a chance what is the point of having them frozen otherwise and this whole ivf thing is a game of chance in my opinion.  

Moocat and Cat - we are all in the same boat now welcome to the madhouse!!!

Coully - good luck today I hope and pray you get a bfp.

Em - sorry no idea but I always use 'back passage' maybe try that and call your clinic.

Kuki - good luck!!!

Olga - hope you are ok.

Bea - wow that's fantastic it's amazing what happened and still bfp.

I think I got you all but if I missed anyone sorry....  to everyone bfp's, bfn's or still waiting!!!

Me...I have had better days bleeding is continuing although for sone reason yesterday it slowed to a brownish residue then a pinkish tinge spots on chin normally means af so I think that's it. No other symptoms at all!!!  

Kim xxx


----------



## amberboo

Caroline and Amily, so sorry for you both. X x x


----------



## olgakorbut

Amily, I am so sorry that its a BFN, take time out and dont give up ever!    

Kim - cmon keep the PMA going,       . Mine has been like yours -is it really bleeding or spotting e.g. you get it when you wipe?  Keep going matey!

kathy xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi ladies,

Do you mind if I join you?

I had transfer yesterday we only had 2 Embyros so we had a 2dt, had 2 top grade 4 cells put back in.  From Egg collection we got 6 Eggs, 5 were injected, and 3 fertilized, they all divided, but then on day 2, 1 died  ....so we had no choice and ended up with the 2, luckily there were both good quality.  Its been very up and down....I have been on the short protocal as I have Multi cystic ovaries which means I have lots of follies.  I have to say that I didnt respond well and had to stim for nearlay 3 weeks, even the clinic were suprised that I only had 6 large follies, so as you can imagine, all through the cycle I have been on tender hooks. 

My OTD day is Friday 7th May, they said I can test Thursday 6th May, but as I have the Friday off, thats when I will test...

Sorry that I have done no personals, I am gonna read back through the thread to get to know you all...

  .xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kim1977

Hi olga 

I just went to the loo and there was red when I wiped and a drop of red and clot in the toilet (sorry tmi).  There was some reddish brown on the pad so I don't think this is spotting.  I wish it would just come now instead of it being drawn out it's killing me.  Keep crying as build myself up then more comes.  Have noticed it's always at night so first pee in morning is the one with most blood then during the day it's just when I wipe and pink/brown/red.    

Kim xxx

ps - welcome hodgson good luck with your 2ww.


----------



## caroline9550

Thank you for all the support and kind words - it means alot.  For those still PUPO enjoy every day and stay positive  

Olga - I would really like to get your insight into DE & how it all works.  I'll contact you in the next few days if ok with you.  I have had family member offer me her eggs but she is 42 but ironically has 4 children (didn't even start trying until she was 36 - jammy cow). I'm just jealous. 

Caroline


----------



## caroline9550

Amily - so sorry for you   it's a gruelling process when it doesn't work.  Hope you manage to have an ok day, look after yourself.

Caroline


----------



## olgakorbut

Kim I would up your progesterone if you havent already, mine was like you worse early am and late pm and then went to what you are getting during the day. Up the prog. and just put a bit of tissue in your knickers to see if anything is coming out.  girls do get that colour, look at the lady who was sort of doing a 3WW who has a BFP. So many have told me they've got this and been fine, but I know it doesnt stop you worrying!

Please stop stressing as its not good for your little ones (I've had that told me sooooooo many times cause I am terrible).  If your not soaking a pad it could be cervix bleeding or uterus bleeding which means you need more prog.

Keep going!

Caroline - no problem you just get in touch when you are ready, I am more than happy to help as done lots of research on DE abroad, which is where I go, far cheaper and no long waiting lists. A friend offered me her eggs but she was 37, in this country unfortunately 35 is really cut off point.  Have you considered abroad?

Back later friend is on her way up
Kathy xxxx


----------



## caroline9550

Olga - will def consider going abroad, does it not work out more expensive because of the flights, accommodation etc? Where did you go this time around and how long are you abroad for? Actually, thinking of this is making me feel better - I think its the hope factor.

Caroline


----------



## olgakorbut

Hi Caroline

I have been to Reprofit, Czech each time been abroad. No works out cheaper!  I'll come back to you later on this if that is ok, as my friend will be her soon with her baby - gosh just before OTD as well. 

Speak later - always good to think have a plan makes you feel better!
Kathy xxx


----------



## coully69

THANKS FOR ALL OF YOUR GOODLUCK WISHES. No results untill 4.00pm unfortunately, have to ring the clinic when i finish work this afternoon.
Feel like my heart will stop when dialing but i'll get through it.  luckynand blessed to have made it this far with no AF,hopefully no more for 10mths.  

Caroline and Amily- huge hugs and lots of love and empathy to you.    I hope time is a swift healer for you and some positive decisions are made. 

Hi Olga & Kim- keep holding on you just dont know what is happening, I am still feeling positive for you both. KEEP UP THE PMA.     FOR OLGA   FOR kim   foreveryone else.xxxx

Massive congtratulations to Bee.  

WELCOME -to the newbies, hope your2ww flys by with symptoms galore.

WiILL CHECK IN LATER,LONG TO TYPE THOSE PRECIOUS 3 LETTER THAT HAVE BEEN OUT OF REACH FOR SO LONG. EVERYTHING CROSSED FOR ALL.XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Kim1977

Hi kathy

I am already on 800mg progesterone do you think I should take an extra 400mg?  Shouldn't I check with the clinic first?  I won't have enough to keep me going until next thursday.  I gave been wearing a sanitary towel since yesterday and there is brownish red on the pad.  Called the clinic twice already and both times they said nothing can be done now.  

Coully - good luck am praying you get bfp....thanks for your kind words.  

Kim xxx


----------



## Amily

Good luck Coully!
Good luck too Kim! Hope it works out for you.
Welcome Hodgson and wishing you all the luck in the world!
Thank you to Caroline and Kathy and Kim for ur kind thoughts.
This experience all a bit rubbish really!It's amazing to see all these ladies going through all this heartache (and joy too of course!!)yet it's hardly discussed in 'normal life'. Best of luck of those still on 2ww!
Amily xxx


----------



## loripori

Good luck Coully for 4pm. Have been reading your posts and hoping for that BFP for you.

Hang in there, Kathy and Kim, got everythin crossed for you xxx


----------



## coully69

Thanks lori pori, feeling like Afish but not sure, its all so confusing at this point, im not sure what is  self manifestation of symptoms and what is real.xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kim1977

Fingers crossed coully!!!

I just did a test I know wrong but just wanted to confirm and it was negative.  Bleeding red now not heavy and no real af pains but it's happening.

Good luck everyone here is hoping for bfp's all round!!!

Kim xxx


----------



## coully69

Kim-so sorry to you, but still I think there might just be a surprise around the corner. Im sure something similar has just happened to someone else on this thread. Massive hugs and im still keeping everything crossed for you.xxxxx


----------



## Kim1977

Maybe some devine intervention!!!  Some clairvoyant told me so...will belive it when I am holding my healthy baby in my arms!!

Kim xxx


----------



## lillylouis

Hey ladies as you know already got my bfp on sunday... i have just gone to the toilet and wiped myself and there's is a kinda light brownish jelly only very small amounts should i be worried? sooo panicing over everything i know  its proberly nothing now just really want to know if anyone has had the same?xxx


----------



## lillylouis

i have had my bfp on sunday but have noticed when i wipe there is a light brownish jelly there ! only a small amount but just worried is this normal? has anyone else had that before? proberly reading to much into everything but just need reasurance....xxx


----------



## donn1

hi 

lous  i had this too and all was well as long as not red you will be fine i now have a six month old son, if ure worried though spk too youre clinic too put youre mind at rest, am sure all will be fine

donn1


----------



## coully69

oh no really feeling like Af is on its way. only 2 hrs to go and im starting to get really scared because i am actually thinking really positive for the first time and now im worried im setting myself up for an even bigger fall if thats possible. Cant face it, just want it over whatever the outcome, but really hope with my whole being that this is my turn for a positive.xxxxx


----------



## caroline9550

Take it easy Coully - its out of your hands now and you've done everything you can.  Try and distract yourself with something or it will seem the longest 2 hours of your life! 

Caroline xx


----------



## Kim1977

Coully keep your cool you have done great so far.  Just 2 hours to go.  Watch a chick flick or go shopping to take your mind off it until 4pm.

You know as well as I do af symptoms are same as pregnancy ones.

Kim xxx


----------



## donn1

hi

coully i have al crossed for you am sure all is going too be fine  pma pma pma and you will get ure bfp bfp bfp

donn1


----------



## RJS

Hello All,

Just popping on to say Hi - Had ET this morning. 2 x Grade 2 Embryo's on board so here comes the madness.....this will be my 10th 2WW (counting IUI's, IVF's and FET! )

Take care all

xx


----------



## nikki0703

can i join the madness pls!!!!!!!! had ET today 2 grade 1 embies transferred, 1st IVF attempt test date 7th May x x x x


----------



## coully69

Well,I cant believe that after all this time it really is my turn,I am so thrilled to say I just got my   and I am on top of the world. Can bearly take it in.  As you know I am two days past my otd as I decided to test late.  They say on the OTD anything over 50 for the hcg or whatever is positive well mine at two days later is 277.  Does anyone know what that means?Is that normal?   so relieved.  Good luck to everyone. Will be checking in to here to keep up to date with you all.xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## olgakorbut

Gosh there are lots of new people on the board and Im pretty new myself!  

Kim how are you doing sweety?

Lillylouse I wouldnt worry if I were you , perfectly normal honestly x

Coully - how are you honey, any news yet matey?

Welcome to al newbies and congrats on being PUPO!

Im going very insane here. Friend came up as some of you know with little baby girl - 6 mths, gorgous. I was fine until we watched DH walk up garden with her and sit by pond and show her things that was me off. Friend was fab, she expected it, I didnt blub my eyes out just very slight.  Just said I feel too normal and doesnt matter if people say some people are like that, Ive wasnt only time every worked with treatment, with own eggs always signified it was over.  Anyway tryingto keep the PMA going and talk to embies, but I really dont want to do that test Sun, and would be surprised if I do. I line one first if I get there, the ones with words would crucify me!!!!      feel rubbish, but trying not to show it.  i may not be a mummy it was our first and last go at fresh cycle and still not heard if got frosties.

hey ho, kick up the bum and plod on embies wont like somebody who is down, it gets them down!!!

I need so much PMA at the mo and a miracle amongst other things. Sorry if Im getting people down, but been so good so far, even my friend told DH that she thought I was fab this time and so much more relaxed.  

Back later folks, in a better frame of mind eh!
Kathy xxx

PS Coully your msg came up as tried to post mine, over 200 at this stage is fab, I got that at 2nd stage!!! You just need it to double every two days, so will need another one in a couple of days, so get it booked now, or perhaps for 3/4 days. I just knew you would get a BFP, WOOHOO  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## oCandie

​
*Coully CONGRATULATIONS!!!! im so pleased for you hun,

Well as u all know my OTD isnt untill tuesday, and i have been relativly relaxed over the 2ww period! I have had no symptoms from pregnancy or meds, and i was a bit concerned at how relaxed i have been,

Today however, my sister bought me round a first responce, early hpt! which i told her i wasnt going to use, but after a few hrs it got to me, and i used it, .... and i got a BFP!! i cant believe it, i cried and cried when i saw those 2 pink lines! i cannot believe it has worked, i feel so lucky, i am so happy!! wishing everyone the best of luck with there 2ww!*​
​


----------



## caroline9550

Well done Coully, you really deserve this, congratulations    
Look after yourself and your little embie/s.

Caroline xx


----------



## caroline9550

oCandie thats fab news - congratulations, such a brilliant feeling for you - savour and enjoy every moment. 
Take care
Caroline xx


----------



## amberboo

congrats coully, I kept coming back and and checking really pleased for you.

As for you Miss oCandie what ya playing at, my test day is the same as yours and now I want to test too and I have a packet of 1st responce tests in the cupboard. Massive congrats to you, fingers crossed it is a lucky test day and I can join you in the BFP's

good luck to everyone else

XXXXX


----------



## Kim1977

Coully - congratulations you deserve it!!! Woohoo!!!

Candie - congrats too!!!

Kathy - keep with it.  I'm the same dribbling red stuff all day just wong stop or come full on!! Face like a smacked ar$e moping around like someone died.  

At least some good has comd out of this with the bfp's so far.

Kim xxx


----------



## Kim1977

PS kathy I did a test today negative


----------



## olgakorbut

Kim why not up meds one more level, it wont harm you honest and see if it makes a difference. You can come back down slowy, but you may need higher levels!!!

Congrats I think are in order for oCandie - but for some reason I cant see your message on my boards. Kept getting notification then when opened up on here didnt show?? Anyway congrats as looks like that.

I am a jibbering wreck, just caved in and did the supposedly crap paper type reprofit test - only crap thing they give you!!!  mustnt read beyond 5 mins, timed on mobile from 5.58 pm, even if started 1 min before I chkd at 6pm so either 3 or 4 mins and 6.01 pm.  there is a pale pink second line, but it could be a chemical pg - friend on msn just said cant be as wouldnt be pg that soon and lose so quick.  Im not so sure
why did I do it, I am so stupid adn its evening too!!!

Kathy xxx


----------



## olgakorbut

Folks Im getting notifications and then not seeing messages?


----------



## loripori

Whoooo

Congrats to Coully and oCandie - what lovely news!! Just what we need to hear.
Hang in there Kim and Kathy - I am trying to stay away from HPTs till OTD now despite oCandie s news!!!


----------



## olgakorbut

Going to get a proper test tomorrow morning at asda - would go now but hubby says best to leave until then so have to respect that. girls who go to reprofit who got BFP with normal pg test, said that they didnt even get a line post test day, so to get one now is a miracle and i must have quite a high hcg

Not posting a good word B**P til I know with a proper test, just pray to god I dont come down to earth with a bump!            
Kathy xx


----------



## nw_76

Coully I'm so excited for you, just made me cry.  It's silly but I kept thinking about giving up and I was going to base my decision on your outcome (how weird is that!?).  So pleased for you and thank you for your postivity.   Enjoy everything now, and relax, you've done it!!  Don't leave us!! xx


----------



## Kim1977

Hi kathy 

Ok going to up the pessaries will take 400mg extra per day will take me upto thursday which is test day anyway.  What do you think about the negative test today though if this is really implantation bleed then wouldn't some hcg be showing by now

Stay strong it will be ok tomorrow dong worry!!

Thanks
Kim xxx


----------



## Fraggles

OK Kathy - Yes I'm stalking you - no more negative words, no more stressing because you might be stressing over something that you don't need to Honey. I will allow you to have a restless nights sleep as that is understandable but all I want from you the rest of the night is PMA. Stress when you know you have to stress until then you are PUPO.

Lots of love

F x


----------



## olgakorbut

Not stressing honest matey, Im fine, will just be PUPO til tomorrow, evenin pj's now so cant go anywhere, lol      Ill find something good to watch and pretend I never did the test!

Kim Ive pm'd you about things ok, stop panicing!!!    

Kathy xxxx


----------



## oCandie

​
* ty so much everyone!! 

Amber, im sorry im so bad!!  lol but i couldnt resist, and i was suprised at myself as i have been so calm all this time haha,

Lori i know im awfull,and so sorry if i put temptation in ur way lol...

Kim and kathy hang in there, im  for you both,* ​
  ​


----------



## coully69

nw-76 so pleased I have given you some hope,and i will pop in here all of the time to keep you all going.

Olga-I think a line is a line and have everything crossed for you totally. really hope it goes well tomorrow.

To everyone else never give up, I went through 5  fresh cycles to get my positive  and it was worth every tear, injection and tantrum. 

Good luck to all. Will checkin 2moro.xxxxx


----------



## amberboo

Lol oCandie, I'll let you off because you got a bfp ;-)

strange question I know but has anyone else been freezing cold whilst taking these cyclogest things. I have felt constantly cold on this 2ww and can only assume it is a side effect of the progesterone.


Amber x x x


----------



## CharlotteBH

Hi Ladies,

Had my OTD yesterday and........ !!!!!!!!!! Was in total and utter shock and it still hasn't really sunk in. DH and I so happy. Just keeping fingers crossed that my embie(s) stick this time.

I hope this gives everyone with a BFN this time hope - I know is is just soooo hard but hang in there.....

Best of luck to everyone testing soon. 

XXX


----------



## coully69

Hello all, I am going to continue with the pessaries, does anyone know  if I am to stop taking the aspirin 75mg? Also which supplements to continue?


----------



## amberboo

Morning, congratulations Charlotte that's great. Relax and enjoy.

I can't remember what days it is likely to get implantation happening? Is it 7-12 or am I making that up? 

Thanks


----------



## loripori

Huge Congrats Charlotte!!! Wow - so many BFPs now - its so exciting.

Hang in there Kim and try and stay upbeat.

Sounds very promising Kathy!!

Love to you all during this hellish time!!


----------



## Kim1977

Congratulations Charlotte!!!!

Thanks lori I'm really trying but it's sooooooo hard!!!!  Still dribble bleeding so everytime I go to the loo I feel glum...af is having some fun with me I think!!

Kim xxx


----------



## olgakorbut

Congratulations Charlotte, thats great news!

Kim - not AF isnt playing games iwth you     to that nasty word. your mind is, so lets get that PMA up more ok!!!!

Kathy xxx


----------



## olgakorbut

Morning, I am a complete wreck!!! Im just off to ASDA now, but I didnt make it there, DH went to get changed for going and I nipped 2 mins up road to chemist, shaking like an absolute leaf, nearly crying. prayed to grandparents before I left and held my nannas wedding ring box in my hand whilst I dipped the clear blue + test stick (I have her wedding ring in mine).

then shouted DH couldnt look, nearly crying, 'what am i looking at small window or large' -large and if a straight across line forget Im not coming in!!!  Come and see then was the response, oh my god, men!!!!

 - after 7 goes and one failed natural conception, I am currently going to be a mummy at last. Now I have to get that hcg booked with EPU on Mon am first thing, as they told me to tell them straight away because of my history.  the line came up straight away. I brought a double pack so can do one again tomorrow! I just have to be very careful now

Please stick with me embies, please stick!!!       

thanks so much for your support it really has meant heaps!!!!

Im off to Asda now with a smile on my face!  

Kathy xxxxx


----------



## coully69

Olga- yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssssssssssss
I am so so so so so happy for you that is fantastic, i knew it wasnt over for you i just had such a good feeling. I have everything crosses that all is well for you and you are holding 1,2 or 3 babies in 9 months.  Wow, we can be pregnancy  buddies alongside ocandie and the others.  Thats just lifted me onto an even higher cloud if that is possible. 
Do you know if I am to continue the progesterone pessaries and the aspirin that I have been taking.


Kim-keep the faith I have good vibes for you too.

Congrats to the otherBFP's


----------



## Kim1977

Kathy - sooooooo happy for you am crying!!!  

Coully - thanks do much and for still thinking of me...hope you are keeping well.

Kim xxx


----------



## amberboo

I've got a slight pink when I wiped this morning, seems to be nothing now. Hoping that it is implantation but of course it might not be.  I've got 3 days till test day and have always come on on test day before but this is 1st cycle with prog support so I was expecting a delaey af rather than an early one. Just wish I knew so I could get on with the next plan if attack if need be. 

Xx


----------



## oCandie

*Kathy!!! I am so happy for you hunny!! i really am, and i am praying that you get your baby this time! think pos hun,take care of urself, and relax!!

Charlotte congrats well done!!!

Amber you need to get a BFP on tues so we can go thro this together!! so   please 

I am still nervous about my OTD on tues lol i dont know why!!* ​


----------



## coully69

Amberboo- hi hun,i think it sounds like implantation spotting the colour etc.Keep up the PMA,I will be coming on here to check on you and wish you constant good luck messages.

I really want this for all if you.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cbelle1

Hi Ladies

Can I join you please?

I had 3DT yesterday with a grade 1 8 cell embie. My OTD is 7th May.

Hope you are all doing well and I look forward to getting to know you all and hopefully seeing lots of BFP's

Chelle
xx


----------



## smilingandwishing

Hello,

First post on the site - just found FF and think it is wonderful - the numbers in the waiting room at the clinic tell you, you're not alone - but to be able to communicate with others going thorugh this experience is great.

I am going through DIUI and the insemination happened last week (21st April). Test date is 6th May.

It's taken me two years to get my head around starting treatment. I know the statistics are not great for women of my age, but I am determined to be postive and upbeat and I am excited about the prospect of my dream coming true.

Good luck to everyone on the site. I'll include you all in my good vibes!

xxx


----------



## oCandie

Well i just realized, i may have given myself a false BFP, i forgot about the pregnyl shot, it is only 2 weeks today that i took it, and it could still be in my system right?? So that could have made the + result on my HPT yesterday, !! 

Im so worried i have set myself up for a massive fall now..


----------



## olgakorbut

oCandie from what I rememberof IVF with my own eggs they say dont test before 14 days as it can still be in your system, however it was only one day before that so you wouldnt have that much left in you if any. Do another test tomorrow but Im sure you will be fine matey!!

Kathy xxx


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc

Hi

Firstly -         yayyy for all the         

Kathy - sooo pleased for you ...... I am glad that you reached the rainbow at the end of a very long road

OCandie - The trigger shot disappears after about a week actually - I have tracked it on my cycles - you are pregnant!!!!!!

Coully - congrats    I bet you are still in shock.... what fantastic news for the weekend - I hope you are out celebrating

Kim - I have no words of wisdom I' afraid, but I just hope you can hang in there.  It isn't over till the fat lady sings.

Charlotte - really pleased for you ... here's to a text book 9 months

Welcome, smilingandwishing, Chellebell, amberloo...

AFM - had a bit of a wobble yesterday - I have been fairly pragmatic up to now but started crying yesterday because my new credit card hadn't arrived ...not really like me ... I think I am sad because I see the end of the road approaching with my eggs ... I intend to move to donor after one last shot but because the door is still slightly open, I think I am not totally at one with donor .... I dunno, I just feel so sad.

Enjoying the weather however, had my friends children over and by the time it was time for them to go, they were both on DH knee giggling as he bounced them around.  Couldn't help wishing they were our children on his knee.

Fee
xx


----------



## amberboo

oCandie, it depends in the trigger dose, if you had 2 then it takes up to 10 days to get out of your system. There is info somewhere on here as to how much goes each day. So as ling as you had 2 or less then you poss should be a real poss. 

I'll have a look for the info and get it on this thread

xxx

afm. No more spotting since this morning, I was so down when I had pink this morning and now no mire has come I am feeling really hopefull again. Lol love this 2ww madness


----------



## Kim1977

oCandie - sorry have no idea about the hcg but I am sure you will be ok.

Fee - thanks so much for your support I am still hanging in there "dribbling" sorry tmi!!!

Hope everyone else is ok and enjoying the fab weather.

Love to everyone.

Kim xxx


----------



## olgakorbut

Fiona, thank you so much for such a lovely congrats message, that is really kind of your!!! Made me grin from ear to ear. Taking one day at a time due to my history, but I do feel completely different this time altogether, none of the failing features and I dont want them!!! Just want to get my hcg done, hope can get in early tues am!!!

amberboo, dont worry about pink spotting thats absolutely fine, just from the cervix, if it was slightly heavier it could be progesterone slightly low, so you are fine and so glad its stopped for you, I know I was!!!

Kim you sound so much more relaxed, keep it up!!!

kathy xxx

PS anyone for a BBQ!!!!


----------



## Kim1977

I feel better thanks to my mum she came over last night and stayed over.  Had a good old cry and she told me it would all be ok if not this time the next.  Love my mum hope I can be like her when I have children.

Xxx


----------



## olgakorbut

BLESS Kim!!!! xxxx this time not next eh!!! xxx


----------



## oCandie

Thanks for the advice guys,

Amber, so glad u have had no spotting!!!     .... plus...i had 10,000 iu shot 2 wks ago today at 11pm, if that helps to know for sure my BFP was real?.. im doing another test in the morning anyway,  

Fiona   i really hope you get your dream hun, i really do,

Kim hang in there!!!


----------



## amberboo

oCandie I couldn't find the chart I have previously seen but read that we lose approx 1000 per day so 10000 should be long gone. Xx


----------



## coully69

Fiona keep up the PMA im sure its what made my dream come true this time around, you should read a book called 'The Secret' I read it just after egg collection.Its all about sending out positive vibes and receiving them back. Its worth a read.

Can I ask if anyone with a BFP has a really swollen tummy already? Im sure i havent put on this much weight, I look like im about 3-4mths gone.Wondering if this is normal and whether my follicles have maybe filled back up in response to the hcg present,sure ive heard this before? Dont get me wrong,I love it but just hope its ok. Any thoughts.xx


----------



## margx

Hi Ladies,
Hope you don't mind me joining in   This is my first attempt at IVF and I had ET yesterday, one 8 cell and one 7 cell both on board and ready to snuggle in  .
My OTD is 7th May, don't know how I will get through the next 2 weeks, going crazy  already lol.

Looking forward to getting to know you all  

Marg x x x


----------



## Kim1977

Coully - it's the drugs you know they give you a swolled tummy.  It's probably that and some baby...it's probably a whopper!!! Hehe 

Welcome to the madhouse marg!!!

Kim xxxx


----------



## oCandie

Hii marg, welcome to the worste place on earth, the 2ww  .. good luck with urs!!     

Coully, im also feeling very bloated today!,.. im thinking its those pessaries maybe??


----------



## olgakorbut

Folks it is definitely the pessaries I assure you, um but and TMI, it does have to come out somewhere,      - not all the time tho!

I too have a huge belly, good practice for you all!
kathy xxx


----------



## coully69

phew feel a bit better now,you girls are an absolute god send. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pinksterp

Hi all, I'd like to join you, please, thank you!  Could you add me to the list at the beginning?

I had my ET on Monday.  This is my first IVF, and I had two 5 day blasts, one was expanding the other was smaller.  The clinic told me to go back for a blood test on Wednesday.  I've read so many postings on FF, and am very grateful for such a brilliant site, I'd feel totally lonely and confused without it.  

I keep reading that many people do the pg tests early.  I just wanted to share that I feel quite differently and am not in the slightest anxious to do a test - or actually even to know the result as I'm too scared that it will be negative.  I am rather enjoying this period where all of my dreams have a possibility of coming true..... I am dreaming about wonderful possible perfect futures for now.  I think I am happy to remain in this state where maybes are all possible, and there's nothing to be sad about at all.  That said, I am still analyzing my every maybe vaguely possible is-it, isn't-it symptom, my fingers are permanently crossed, and I'm smiling at black cats and doing every lucky superstitious things I've ever heard of.  

Good luck all !  And thank you to FF!  

xxx


----------



## nikki0703

hello everiyone!!!!

i dont know if it is just me but im really not stressed or dreading the waiting, im actually enjoying doing nothing!!!!!  i do have a very bloated tummy!!! and ive also had a head ache for 6 days? would this be because of all the injections and tablets etc.......................... that the only thing which is sending me crazy!!!! x

congrats to all the  
and big hugs to the


----------



## amberboo

I think the 1st week of the 2ww is fairly easy it's the latter part if the 2nd week that always gets me. Last night I was absolutely freezing, so cold infact that I had 2 dunas on the bed and still couldn't warm up, then this morning I had pink spotting and nothing since except af type pains really low down. I hadnever heard this before but aparently you can get a temp dip the day of implantation!!!! Kinda wish I hadn't read it as I am feeling very hopefull now and dont want to have to far a drop if I get a bfn.  agh why o why do we do this to ourselves


Right gonna watch the biggest looser to make myself feel skinny and go to sleep'

night night all xxx


----------



## coully69

I agree with you amberboo,it is harder in the 2nd week. I also still feel positive about you by the way, keeping everything crossed for you

Welcome to everyone just joining.

Pinksterp-welcome and I felt the same as you, ignorance is bliss but keep the faith.I got a BFP on this my 5th cycle (found out Friday) the only think i did differently was change the way i think and took control. Instead of thinking,its not going to work,i though, it has worked, I am pregnant and I am going to have a healthy, happy baby in 9mths. Hope this helps. Fingers crossed for you.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## oCandie

Hi all, 

welcome everyone who has recently joined the wait  wishing u all lots of luck!! 

Coully, i have done the same as you, poss thinking goes a long way,

Just a quick question, i have a killer headache, am i allowed to take some anadin?? 

thanks ladies!


----------



## amberboo

oCandie,  Only paracetamol, make sure they are not the extra type as they have loads of caffiene in them. 

hope you headache goes

xxx


----------



## linzerella

Hi

I offically went pupo yesterday so please add me onto the dreaded 2 ww list.

Good luck to all waiting for a BFP  and im so sorry to hear of the BFN's 

xx


----------



## sabah m

Kim - still praying all is ok with you OTD   

Lori - how's it going??

Congrats to all BFPs ladies xxxx


----------



## loripori

Sabah - so lovely to hear from you - feel like I am going totally crazy...

Did a HPT yest and today both VEYR faint positive - not sure what to think!!!

Off to Slimming club now so could be in total depths of depression by tomorrow!!!


----------



## Kim1977

Hi Sabah so nice to hear from you...thanks for still thinking of me I'm no different so roll on otd next Thursday and put me out of my misery.

Fantastic news loripori hope the line gets stronger.

I haven't tested again since last Thursday which was just 3 days past transfer I know silly and no surprise it was negative.

Kathy, oCandie, coully hope you are all doing ok love to everyone else!!!

Kim xxx


----------



## olgakorbut

Hi All

Apart from the sore back and pins and needles in my legs fine, which I dont like!!!  Had it when didnt work, so it scares me, but Im mrs positive, just want it to go away, dont want any symptoms like any other times for my embies and AF feeling down there too! Makes me start to get tense and that makes it work -perhaps a bash with the old hynotherpay cd eh!

Hey ho part of early pg no doubt!

Welcome to everybody new on 2WW and Loripori that sounds very positive for you!!


Kathy xxx


----------



## loripori

Just been to clinic and did a POS thingy and it came up again as a very very faint positive. Doc said that its inconclusive and have to wait for the blood result at 12.30....

Going crazy on my last few hrs of the 2WW!!!!!

Has anybody el;se had this What should my level be?? I am 10 days post 5 day transfer...


----------



## coully69

Hi Olga, please try not to worry, it will be that those symptoms indicate pregnancy for you not the opposite. In past times there would have been other factors. Just think that the feelings you are having now are the indicators that you are infact pregnant yippee.  Just keep up that PMA that you have had all along.  I am so excited and producing PMA for all of us during this anxious and wonderful time.xxxxxxxxxx

Loripori-Try not to worry im sure your levels will pick up, prob just a late implanter.


Now for me-I have been having the occasional stabbing pain which I freaked about at first then thought im sure this is just my body adjusting and stretching etc.

Love and good luck to all.

Coully.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx     aka Lucy


----------



## loripori

Thanks Lucy - I hope you re right!!

I remember having stabbing pains in early pregnancy with DD - I was terrified - all will be fine - you have done so well with your PMA keep it up....

This is just one of the many things youll be stressing about during the next 9months!!! Amd this is before we have the baby!!!

Hang in the Kathy  - thinking of you and take carexxx

Good luck to all other 2 WW's


----------



## Kim1977

Kathy - you said is mrs positive!!!  Stay that way it will be fine.

Loripori - I think coully is right it's probably just a late implanter.  Let us know how you go later.

Well back to work for me today!!  Had a whole week off thinking I would rest and take it easy as 1st week is normally drama free...how wrong was I!!!  One if my worst weeks ever!  Hoping work will take my mind off this craziness.

Take care all.

Kim xxx


----------



## olgakorbut

Loripori - I had late implantation last time, so dont worry about it, only got a feint line and that was on day 12!  So there you go, tell them to get up earlier lazy little embies, lol

Coully - my god you and the PMA, great stuff, keep it going  and Ill join you.

Kim - hope you are doing ok not long to go now.

Hello to everybody else and good luck if testing!

I chilled last night and had a good old MSN natter with my friend who is expecting in June.  All my sypmtoms are very much like just after major back surgery, so its my dear old sciatic nerve I think with these little people choosing their beds right on it I reckon.  My legs seemed to ease off, then woke up this morning and again down the left leg. So I went and got my little CD player with put on my hypno CD which my therapist did for me from the beginning and my god out for  the count or what and so relaxed me, which is great as back at work today and didnt want the pain there!!!

I will be on that phone to GP and EPU first thing before I go into the office! Had a bit of tingling in the old arms this morning, but boobs arent sore this am, oh well according to google searches that doesnt happen until nearly 12 weeks - my boobs were always late developers, didnt get any until I was nearly 16 - everyone said it was because I was a british gymnast1

Keep going all
Kathy xxx


----------



## amberboo

Sounds pretty pos to me lori, I hope the next 4.5 hrs go quickly and the bloods confirm a bfp for you. 

Kim, I hope work makes the time go quicker and you get no more spotting, just 3 mire sleeps until you can test. 

Lucy, that is exactly what the pains are you uterus needs to grow nice and big for that baby if yours to grow in. 

Wishing everyone all the luv in the world. 

Afm. Yay one more day to go, feeling pretty possitive due to my being cold on Friday night, slight pink spotting sat am and really low pains on and off since. Which if it means whatbi hope it means I would have implanted on day 10 which from what I have read is pretty normal. I just hope I haven't set myself up for a fall. 

Just one more day to keep thinking about it

xxx


----------



## Kim1977

Guys I was just wondering about sore boobs...both fresh cycles I had I suffered from sharp sore boobs but I just wasn't sure if it was hcg trigger shot.  Last time I had a biochrm pregnancy so really no idea.  Anyway this time I have had nothing not even a tiny sensation in my boobs do you think because I have had a fet and no hcg trigger this is why?  Also if that's the case then it could be that it hasn't worked cos I have no hcg in my system at all

Feel sick with nerves bleeding eased off over weekend just tinge of pink when I wipe.

Kim xxx


----------



## olgakorbut

Kim I dont have sore boobs at all, had a bit when woke up yesterday but nothing really, just my funny legs and arms!  Some dont get til nearly 12 weeks so dont worry.

Amberboo you will be fine, sounds great to me.

Just to let you know before I head off for work, reprofit emailed and said I have two frosties on ice!

Kathy xx


----------



## Kim1977

Spoke too soon bleeding has returned!!! Games mother nature is playing with me.

Kim xxx


----------



## loripori

CAnt quite beleive that i am writing this but just got my BFP!!!! 

Level is 53 and doc is ver happy with this - have to go for an ultrasound in 2 weeks!!

Kim - thinking of you - hang in there and keep positive - I know how hard it is...

Kathy - congrats on your ice babies and keep up your PMA\

Amberboo - hang in there its all souding very good!!

Love to everyone and huge thanks for all your support...esp Sabah - you dont know how much your posts kept me going. Good luck with he weight losss and will be checking for your posts on the next cycle. xxxx

Laura xxxxx


----------



## Kim1977

Congratulations laura!!! Soooo pleased for you.

Went to the loo again and back to red bleeding again.  It's surely too late for more implantation bleeding I think this is it...have slight cramps which I didn't get all last week must be first sign of af arriving.

Do you guys think if I did a test now it would show?  Just want to be prepared for the dreaded phone call on Thursday.

Kim xxx


----------



## fionad

Fionad - DEIVF Test date 4/28


----------



## amberboo

Congrats laura that's great. 

Sorry more bleeding kim, I hope it works out ok for you, you sure have had a tough 2ww. 


Welcome fiona, only 2 days until your test date, wishing you loads of luck.

Xxx


----------



## oCandie

well hello ladies!,

Kim still     for you hunny!! 
Lori, thats great news congrats!! 

Amber i will be thinking of you tommorow, what time is ur appointment? 

AFM: i went back to work today, and getting up at 3:30 am after 2 wks off is a killer!!! 
Well im not sure how i feel about tommorow, after i did the HPT and got a BFP, only to realize it wasnt 14 days past my trigger shot, lol.. guess ill find out tommorow if the BFP is true!!  ,


----------



## Kim1977

Thanks oCandie and Amber I think it is fair to say I have had one of the worst 2ww ever in the history of 2ww...maybe someone else can trump me on mine and still say they got a bfp!!!

bleeding ongoing no real af looking blood but there all the same.  Have the runs which are giving me tummy cramps so not able to tell if that of af pains.  I know runs are because I have managed to get myself quite worked up over the lady few days.

So any opinions on me testing early say today??

Kim xxx


----------



## amberboo

oCandie, You will be fine, it takes 10 days for 10000 to get out so you are all good, I'm sure the test in the morning will be fine.

Kim, No dont test, it will not answer any questions just add another 50 for you to deal with   


I dont have an appointment, I'm gonna tinkle on a test when I wake up, Just hope I can sleep LOL.


xxx


----------



## Kim1977

Thanks Amber and good luck!!!!

Kim xxx


----------



## olgakorbut

I've snuck on at work, naughty me.

Kim no more testing until you need to. Progesterone can cause a bit of bleeding so dont worry. Patience is a virtue as they say!  Saying that I got another test at lunchtime as my back is so sore and the front and sciatica down leg at time, that I say I am ignoring. Got a pos.  Stupid me thats it now until can sort hcg.

Amber good luck for tomorrow! YOu will have a BFP matey!

Got to get back to it
Kathy xxx


----------



## oCandie

amber, you dont have to go to the clinic and test?? .. i have to go to the hospital for mine! and a blood test


----------



## amberboo

Nope oCandie, I just gotta test at home, didn't even get given a test I had to buy it, Oh the joys of Private fertility treatment LOL.


I do have a blood test form from the Gp that I could take if I wanted to but I probably wont unless I get a poss and then i'll be begging for another one just so I can see if my numbers have gone up. I will do a test in the morning and if neg and no period in another few days I will test again and then if neg I will stop taking the prog support and wait for my AF to rock up and throw a tantrum


----------



## olgakorbut

Oh joyn sneaking on at work again, I cant get hcg done until thurs and thats only if midwife will do there and then when I see her. She cant see me til Thurs and they want me to see her cause of my history!  I wouldnt be able to go to hospital after her as my boss is up for my handover and I have to think of an excuse why I wont be in until lunchtime when she is coming up specially Weds and staying over for thurs. Worse thing is the CEO is also in Thurs!

I work in South Derbys now so dont maybe fri when go for bloods,so drive to nuneaton and then drive all the way back up here at 7am in the morning!!!!!

AAAAGGGGGGHHHHH!!!

Then I would have to go for next blood post bank hol and drive to hospital hope to get done and get into new job in Northampton on time!!

All I want to know is my hcg levels! I feel a call to coventry clinic where I used to go coming on!

Kathy xxx


----------



## oCandie

lol amber, 

wow well i gotta go hospital tom at 10:15am, give them my pee, give them my blood, then go back nxt wk for another blood test, if first tests r + then in 2 wks go back for a scan.. then they release me to the hospital i want for my anti natal care,.. sometimes tho i wish i could just go to my GP and do it all the "normal" way, you know?


----------



## gemgem55

I don't normally post to much just love reading the support and friendship that goes on   but today has been my worst day so far  .  It is so quiet at work that I'm just sat twiddling my thumbs and thinking the worst.  I did have sore books last week and constant twinges but now everything has stopped.  My OTD is Saturday so still 5 more sleeps to go.  I was actually enjoying the symptom spotting as it gave me faith but overnight I've suddlenly turned very negative.

I can't feel anything going and and have burst into tears 3 times today over the most stupid things, I feel so hormonal and am convinced its AF arriving any day now.  I've tried talking to hubby and he has been really dupportive but don't think he really understands why I keep crying...how can he when I dont!!

The first week was fine but all of a sudden things are moving really slowly and I don't know how I will get through the week!!!!


----------



## Kim1977

Hi gemgem

welcome to the crazy 2ww!!  It's tough but you have to take comfort from the fact that you have not got every other symptom otherwise you would probably convince yourself af is on the way!!!!  Honestly you won't win.  I can't say it will get easier but you have loads of suport on this board.

Good luck and fingers crossed for a bfp!!

Kim xxx


----------



## waitingpatiently

GemGem - I'm a lurker too, my test date is the same as yours, the last few days have gotten really hard so I'm with you, all we can really do is hope and   hun xx


----------



## Kim1977

Hey kathy how you doing  Have you decided what to do re blood test ??

Coully, loripori, oCandie and Amber you all ok??  Soery if I missed anyone else hope you are all ok too.

Can't belive I am STILL bleeding arrrrrrgggghghhhhhhh this is driving me mad!!!!!!!  Leg aches and have twinges on ovaries even though I had a fet!!!

Anyone want a laugh watch four weddings on living tv hilarious weddings people have !!!

Kim xxx


----------



## oCandie

hiii kim, im good ty hun,... when is your OTD?


----------



## olgakorbut

Not doing brill Kim and if google side affects I seem to be having it could be severe progesterone side affects and so now panicing my prog, levels are too high, even though Stepan said perfect. I cant believe the numbness and pins and needles are a good sign as they are listed under severe and to seek medical advice.

If still there tomorrow will have to ring gp for emergency appmtn, cant wait til Thurs to see midwife if there is an issue underlying eveything. I know things have to stretch etc etc etc, but this is ridiculous, feels like somebody is standing on me down there and slight burning, well sort of not sure how to describe it.

I wish I had the answers for now in the dark and trying to think of reason, when my bossis coming from crawley for handover Weds and staying over that I suddenly ring in to say wont be in until lunchtime. I have said I have a bad back and sciatica so could say sorry but cant stand the pain any longer need to get tablets.  But Im worried if there is something seriously wrong, even tho remaining pos. that Ineed to sort this out. Querying with a lady on FF who has great info on this area, whether to reduce prog very slowly.

Oh gosh, the joy of pg,  coully are you getting anything like this?
kathy xxx


----------



## coully69

Hi Kim,im doing fine thank you,still thrilled but very anxious at the same time but im sure everyone is until they get there first scan.Mine is on May 14th. Thinking very positive about it all though.How are you? 

Olga- I am not having any side effects from progesterone I dont think,other than the tummy that gets more swollen as the day goes by (gone up a dress size in a week) strange! Try not toworry about your levels,hopefully you can get an earlier app to put your mind at rest.xx

As for me,all going well, went to docs yesterday to ask for another hcg test to check that the levels are increasing as expected. He was relictant but agreed,he went on to say that they dont usually do these blood test! How strange, seems like a very straight forward thing to do. xxxx

Love to all.

Good luck to everyone testing soon.xxxx


----------



## Kim1977

Morning all...

Kathy I can't believe this is you mrs pma!!  I understand your worries just get to the clinic don't wait at the end of the day the baby is most important work will just have to understand!!  It's just insignificant compared to what you have been through to get pg.  I wish there was something more useful I could say but sadly not...just hope that everything will be ok and your bfp turns into a big massive bump!!!!

Coully and oCandie good to hear you guys are ok. my otd is this Thursday eekk. 

Sitting on a packed train on way to work man next to me thinks I am his pillow the joys of working in central London!!!

Love and luck to all testing or still waiting.

Kim xxx


----------



## bertiantonio

Hello everyone,
I havent been on here for about a week and just been catching up on whats been going on. Well done everyone who got BFP and  for those who got BFN, it must be awful.
I am not once again going off my head! I got a BFP approx 10days ago, over the moon obviously.  2 days ago I started getting off on AF pains a a very small brown spotting - this has now increased and the AF pains are full on and the spotting has turned pink, however this spotting only seems to come out with the pessarie discharge, nothing the rest of the time.  The AF pains though are awful.  I had a donor edd so am only on progesterone (orally and pessarie).  Clinic has told me to up my pessarie by 1 a day and they are sending am emergency prescription of injectible cyclogest as they say the pessarie may not be quite strong enough.
I really am feeling this is the end as the pain is simple too much like AF.  Having said that when I went through the 2WW I also had severe AF pain, convinced I would get a BFN and yet it was BFP.  Clinic said could be side effect of Progesterone, however I have read on the net that pain with bleed is not good.  I keep checking waiting to see something more red, but it still pink.
Any advice anyone, I am absolutely going off my head with this.  My scan is not due to week Friday.  Transfer was 2nd April.
Berti


----------



## amanda21

help im going mad   - keep getting af type feelings then they disappear and i get nausea and a dragging sensation in the pit of my tummy and pains in my side .    Im due to test on friday but so worried in case the witch arrives.Like i said im going mad just like a lot of us on here lol.               good luck to all of you still waiting to test xx


----------



## amberboo

Wishing you loads of luck oCandie but I am sure you will be celebrating your confirmed bfp later on.

Kathy, I hope you get to the bottom if your pains, I live in Crawley do you want me to go sort your boss out.

Afm, tested last night as husband was working nights and got a neg, consultant has said due to spotting on sat I might have implanted fairly late so hold on for another couple of days and if no period to re test. Not holding my hopes up now pretty much accepted it is on to losing weight and egg sharing as we don't have the money, another alternative is to move to where we will get funding so might look into that. Every other time I've had trigger shot I have gotten my period on day 14 so no doubt it will rock up later. 

Good luck to all of you x x x


----------



## amanda21

amberboo - the best time to test is first thing in the morning when its more concentrated so dont give up hope yet hun xx

AFM went to the loo and had (tmi) a brown discharge but nothing since - hope  and pray its an implantation bleed

                   Good luck xx


----------



## amberboo

Amanda, I didn't tinkle all arvo before testing and did it in a cup to make sure it was concentrated. Judging by the colour it was very strong. Really hope yours is is implantation bleeding. Xxx


----------



## Kim1977

Amber don't fret I bet it's implantation bleed that's all wait until otd Hun.  Take it easy.

Kim xxx


----------



## TRACY77

Hi Ladies
         Huge congrats to all the BFP'S and sending huge hugs for the BFN's.
As for the PUPO's sending lots of PMA
Well test day for me tomorrow and I am feeling very low had really bad AF pains last night so bad they brought tears to my eyes but no bleeding but felt very sick which I do normally get when AF arrives, this morning pains have settled but have a cracking headache.
I was very naughty this morning and did a clearblue digital test BFN really don't know what to feel I know things could change for tomorrow but in my heart I think I know the outcome.

  Tracy x


----------



## minimay

hi everyone, have been lurking in the background 
Wanted to say CONGRAT to all the BFP 
   to all with BFN
I'm hoping to be part of the 2ww gang again soon. waiting for my blood levels to rise so we can have natural FET. fingers crossed it'll be 1st week in May
Tracy -   but it isnt over till AF comes or OTD! try to keep positive


----------



## Pepperminty

Hi Ladies

Do you mind if I join you?
I joined the  on friday, and woke up sunday to the start of a cold!!  I dont know whether its the cold or the drugs making my head light - does anyone know what i can safely take to ease a light head/ sinus cold? 

My tummy feels bloated and little niggle pains low down i dont know if its related or not, i havent yet had much in the way of symptons, and agree with a post lower down that week 1 is easier - so far i havent really thought too much about it as dont want to get too excited, but i know that wont last.. especially as someone at work has just had all the other woman cooing over a scan picture 

Oh and i cant sleep for more than 2hours at a time!   this is really the easy bit isnt it 


Good luck to all on the wait, and   to those that have their answer whatever the result has been

Pepperminty


----------



## amanda21

Well its definately over for me  i started bleeding  (bright red) and cant afford any more treatments.

Im absolutely devastated this was my last chance and i was absolutely convinced i was going to get a BFP but guess not.

My OTD isnt til friday but theres no point.

                               I really do   for you all that you get  
                                    
                                                                       Amanda xx


----------



## amberboo

I'm sorry Amanda, I really am. I to canot get funding and it drives me mad, the whole system is so unfair. I have spent all morning looking into ways of trying to talk the pct into it but I fear it is just more wasted energy and I am better off putting that energy into trying to find money. I'm deciding between reprofit in CZ where the qhile icsi cycle is approx £3k inc drugs or egg sharing but I have a pretty big fear of that.

I hope you can find a way. xxx


----------



## oCandie

Amber, i think your consultant may be right, you have had no bleeding since the spotting right? and implantation can take anything from 7-12 days! so lets hope u get a nice BFP in a couple of days! 

As for me, i went hospital this morning and i got a BFP so its now official!! i have to wait till around 5 to get my hcg lvls, and prob book in for my 7wk scan, we have told parents now as is it official and now it feels more real, altho it still hasnt sunk in! here is hopeing for a pretty uneventful 9 months,


----------



## amberboo

YAY oCandie, and it is 8 months hun You are already a month pregnant.


xxxxxxx


----------



## oCandie

LOL amber... oh yeah.. how silly of me hehe


----------



## oCandie

Got my phone call from the hospital with my HCG levels.. 

They said anything above 30 is good, and my lvl is 80! so very pleased!


----------



## Kim1977

oCandie that's fantastic!!! You must be so excited.  Congrats  

Amber hang on there it will be fine take care hun.

me?  I am the same plodding on at work wishing Thursday to come to put me out of my misery!!!  Dribbling and have slight dull ache on groin passes from left to right.  Nothing else no other symptoms.  Do you guys think that the achy boobs last time were from hcg?  If so shouldn't I have enough in my system to start feeling something now

Kim xxx


----------



## oCandie

hey kim, yea i am so happy,

no idea on the boob thing hun, :/ 

Can i just ask, anyone else who got a bfp, did you have to keep useing cyclogest?? 

My clinic wants me to use it untill im 12wks, but then my doctor refused to give it me, because it "isnt recomended dureing pregnancy", apparently!,  and now i dont know what to do, do i keep takeing the ones i have left, or just stop, kinda worried, Do i need it to support my pregnancy.. as my clinic says.. ?


----------



## amberboo

Really chuffed for you oCandie, yes keep on with cyclogest. Your gp doesn't know as much about fertility treatment as you clinic. I was told that I would have to take until 12 weeks had I got a poss. 


Xxxx


----------



## oCandie

Amber i understand that he dosent know about fertility treatment ect, but the ppl who licenced cyclogest, recomended that it wasnt used dureing pregnancy, he shown me the passage written about it in this book with ALL drugs in it,.. im just so confused,


----------



## AMD

Hi everyone.

I am new to this thread. Had FET yesterday. Test date 12th May.

Amdxx


----------



## Lesley007

Hi guys
just to let you know unfortunately we had a negative result. I kind of anticipated it because I felt so normal during the 2nd week of the 2ww, but it's still so disappointing, as you all know. Thank goodness there is the hope of the 2 frosties for future use! 
All the best and thanks
LesleyW


----------



## little bean

Hello all,
I'm new to this thread. I had ET testerday (26th) Test on 9th May. 

Little bean x x x


----------



## olgakorbut

Gosh lots to catch up on with this board!

Coully - glad things are going well, your gp is right they dont tend to do them at the surgeries now unless an emergency, they send you to the hospital, new thing apparently which came in last year.

Kim, thanks for your kind words, I much better today, has a bit this, put the hypno CD on again when DH got up for work at 5am and finally dozed off again, really helps. Bit sore today, but really not much at all, feel very normal in fact. Had a word with pharmacist in works village who was lovely and reassured me!

Amberboo, dont you worry yet, wait until that test as could be late implanters as your GP said. Sort my boss out, dont worry I just have to think of an excuse to not be in until lunchtime, worse thing is 3 of senior team are in, including the CEO!!! Any idea? Oh I see you've joined my other board, did I tempt you? Even though you may not need to worry mrs!

O'candie, great to hear you officially got your bfp and that hcg levels are good, here's to the next test and booking your scan, hope I'll join you soon! oh at my clinic we are told to stay on all meds until 12 weeks, though sometimes you are taken off the predisynol slightly earlier.

peppermint and AMD, welcome to lala land!

Amanda21 - I am so sorry honey for your BFN, is there no way you can try again in some other way?

LesleyW - sorry for your BFN too, but good luck with the frosties!

little bean, welcome to the board and good luck with being PUPO

Kathy xxxx


----------



## amberboo

I'm sorry Leslie   

oCandie, cyclogest is designed and licenced for help with severe PMT however it just happens that the drug in cyclogest is progesterone and that is what we should be producing ourselves to help that little embie along its way. Sadly the very fact we are on this journey means our bodies dont do what they are supposed to do and taking that cyclogest just makes sure that the progesterone your body needs to support the embie is at a high enough level. 

There are tonnes of drugs that are used this way, metformin for example is a drug designed and licenced for diabetes however it is regurally prescribed for women with PCOS to help boost their chances of ovulating and help them get there weight down. 


good luck hun
xxx


----------



## oCandie

Amber yea u are totaly right, 

I am calling my clinic tommorow, and im going to use the cyclogest i have left,

I am going to the ACU nxt tues for my next blood test but i only have 3 days worth left! so need to get some more from somewhere LOL


----------



## amberboo

Can your clinic not supply anymore? my clinic were going to give me another private prescription to cover the remaining ammount should I have needed them, If they wont supply free of charge then they might be able to give you a private prescription to keep you going until you can talk your GP into a bit more research or see another GP and take evidence or some details from your consultant.  if you do need to buy them privately shop arround, Asda are doing them at cost at the moment I think they are £10.84 a box of 15 (400mg) where as one place I called to get them from was £19 a box.

Wish you luck in getting them.


Kathy, I hadnt realised you were at reprofit, So oblivious to things me. we have decided that that is the way to go, seems like they are an OK clinic and the price is much more attainable, I am currently searching my house high and low for things to ebay in the vain hope of getting the next £3k together. 

Hope your pains go.
xx


----------



## Kim1977

Leslie - sorry you got a bfp but it's great that you are remaining up beat about your frosties its the way to be in this game...positive!!! Good luck for next time  

oCandie - my ACU keeps a stock of all the drugs for these situations and they lend them out you just give them back when your order arrives.  See what your fertility nurses say.

Kathy - you sound back to your normal positive self Hun which is great!!  Keep pma going yes I know rich coming from me!!!

Welcome AMD and littlebean!!

Hi to everyone else.

Xxx


----------



## oCandie

great thanks guys.. ill call the ACU tommorow, 

Erm i dont mean to sound stupid but what is the difference with a private presciption?


----------



## desperatesara

Hello ladies,

I am sorry to butt in but was just wondering if i could ask a question.... 
I just got my BFP today after 6 years of ttc and need to get regular HCG tests done, but i live in coventry and i read kathy's post regarding clinics that you can get your tests done at.... my clinic is in london and as i work in stafford i can't go down every other day for the blood tests...

i was just wondering could you please give me the details of any clinics in and around the coventry/nuneaton or stafford area where i could get them done, that you might know off.......I have been searching high and low and can't seem to find any....    any advice would be very gratefully received.

Good luck to you all and may u all get your BFP's.......

Sara
xx


----------



## oCandie

Sara

sorry i cant help with the clinics, but i just wanted to say congrats on your BFP!! so happy for you,


----------



## olgakorbut

Hi Sara

I am coventry born, then lived in Redditch most of my life.  I was at the CRM at the walsgrave, who somebody told me they dont do bloods anymore who used to go ther too.  May be worth ringing them though.  I actually live near tamworth now!  Ok I think Burton do it, however I do know that the MUMS clinic in Solihull is very good, my friend went there for early scan and bloods so worth a shot.  I am yet to see what happens on Thurs, hope midwife will do mine otherwise I have to go to Nuneaton for them . when I m/c'd last year I was under the EPU at George Eliott and they did regular blood tests on me to get hcg down and check me.  You will have to see your GP but they should be able to give you a form to go to the Walsgrave on the NHS for hcgs.  If there is a reason that you have regular ones when pg, then you should be referred to your early pregnancy unit at the hospital.

Ring and book to see your GP and see what happens, say happy to go to hospital and not have at docs, and ask to be referred to EPU if you have had probs ok. If not try MUMS is solihull!

Hope this helps
kathy xxx


----------



## amberboo

oCandie, a private prescription is a prescription that is not on the NHS so instead of paying a fixed price for it you pay what ever the cost of the drug is, which like anything in any shop can vary in price shop to shop.  All of us who are not able to get NHS funding for our treatment get our drugs on private prescription and pay for our drugs seperately prices vary but for example 1 menopur vial is approx £15 meaning a box of 10 is about £150 whereas if you had an nhs prescription you would pay £7.60 or whatever it is these days for the whole lot of each type of drug.    

Hope that makes sense, and more importantly I hope your clinic sort you a prescription out.


----------



## oCandie

amber yea i thought thats what it was, and so do i .. i think they will.. they better do, or ill be buying bootleg pesseries! LOL


----------



## minimay

Just on to say congrats ocandie for bfp! 
 to all who have had bfn 
been lurking in background. Hoping to join again soon once had fet, but things moving very slowly!!  

luck and   to all on the 2ww!


----------



## moocat

Hi everyone! congratulations to all of those who got there BFP and bigs hugs to all of those who didn't xx

ocandie - if you get a private prescription have a look on chemist direct website (http://www.chemistdirect.co.uk/search_results.php?q=cyclogest) the pessaries are only 84p on there!

AFM - well things aren't good - lots of AF cramps over the past couple of days and a bit of bleeding yesterday. Decided to test early this morning (OPD not til sat) and its was BFN. Feeling really down now, this will be my 3rd IVF and can't believe its going to be negative again!

xx

/links


----------



## Kim1977

Moocat don't give up hope it could be late implantation bleed.  Hang in there and wait for otd.

Fingers crossed it's a bfp for you.   

kim xxx


----------



## Pepperminty

Ocandie, congratulations on your BFP

Moocat, you still have a few days till OTD so it could still be implantation, everything i have read recently suggests this could still be possible and the pg test can be wrong due to hormone levels not yet high enough.  Dont give up hope just yet   

I am new to this trail so dont know everyone yet, but Hello and hope you are all doing well

Pepperminty


----------



## TRACY77

Hi Ladies
           Just to let you know it was a BFN for me   


 Tracyx


----------



## Kim1977

Hi Tracy so sorry Hun   hope you are ok.  It's so hard when you get a bfn but hope you get your dream next time.  Take care.

I might be joining you on the bfn tomorrow...still dribble bleeding and aching so no hope it's worked this time for me either.

Kim xxx


----------



## dreamermel

Hi ladies - I test on 2 May (bank hol mon) having had DE ICSI in athens with Serum. All OK at  the mo apart from the progesterone is sending me bonkers - really woolly, airheaded and tired...does this sound about normal to you? This is my 3rd IVF but I can't remember being like this, I think (!) - boobs getting bigger but that's the progesterone...occasional tiny twinges (3 lovely beans hopefully implanted) and that is the lot so far (the embies are 10 days old today) x Mel


----------



## Pepperminty

Dreamermel i think its normal, at least thats what i am telling myself  i am day 5 pupo with 3 day transfer.


----------



## blessings

Hi dearies

Havent been active on this thread but have been following each of your stories with fingers crossed. Wishing you all tons of baby dust and my hugs to those who have a BFN already. 

Have a bit of a question for you all, do help if you can. I had unmedicated IUI on the 15th and my OTD is May 3. My cycle is usually 31 days and is very regular, I have been tracking it for nearly a year. I also use a Fertility Monitor and I noticed that I peaked early this month, and we had to advance the scans and actual IUI by a few days as a result. IUI was done of CD 11 (as against CD 14 as I would normally have expected). Today, 5 days before OTD I have started bleeding slightly, some blobs of bright red when I wipe but otherwise a pinkish-brown CM. This is usually how AF starts and will be a proper bleed in a couple of days. I am quite confused about my AF due date because of early LH surge and ovulation. I have heard that the luteal phase duration never changes, so I would be 15 dpo in a couple of days, though still 3 days before OTD. And my cycle would be just 25 days this month. I am inclined to believe its over and this is AF indeed. But wonder if there is a tiny possibility that this could be implantation. Have not had any significant symptoms besides the usual AF type aches and pains. Any thoughts would be welcome! 

So sorry no personals, you have my best wishes and huge grattitude for sharing your stories of hope, joy and tears. 

Good luck to everyone!  

Blessings


----------



## Snow White 94

Hi everyone can I join you?

Congratulations to our recent BFP's, good luck to all our 2WW's, big    to our BFN's and     to everyone else. 

I had my ET this morning, OTD is 12th May, feels like I have had a long journey getting to this stage, I started off on a natural FET cycle in early March and then had to move onto a medicated one as my womb lining was too thin, I was worried this morning waiting for the phone call to say whether my snow babies had thawed but thank goodness they both survived 100% so I had both transferred, now just the nerve racking 2ww to get thru, have decided to work this time rather than staying at home worrying and no one at work knows so they won’t be asking how I am all the time, hopefully that will that my mind off what my body is hopefully doing!


----------



## smilingandwishing

Morning ladies

Congratulations to those with recent BFP    . What wonderful news.  
For those of you getting your heads around BFN -   and I   that there is a positive next step for you. 

I've just hit end of week 1, and now it feels about to enter the real madness!!   Must say it was been a very slow week - it feels like an age ago I was at the hospital.  I feel good in myself, but like us all want to feel pregnant - can you believe that we want to feel sick, our boobs to hurt, our mouths to offer up strange tastes, and our energy to be sapped..... hmmm.

Seems everywhere I look people are pregnant which on some days makes me beam and on others makes me want to run up them like a demented fool and say, 'remember you are lucky'. 

So I continue to keep my chin up, pop my multivits, sigh at my bullet shaped night-time friends, try to get plenty of rest, visualise myslef with a  positive pee-stick and a silver cross pram and keep smiling!!

Lots of love to you all

Smiling


----------



## amberboo

Just a quick one to confirm my negative. Still no period but I am 16 dpo now and had a second neg test.

I'm good actually, already done my evening of sobbing and day of feeling sorry for myself and am now planning own egg icsi at reprofit in czech. Just gotta find near on £3k but lots cheaper than the UK alternative.   

Good luck to all of you, thinking of kim today and hope all that on off spotting was some kinda crazy implantation. 

Xxx


----------



## olgakorbut

Good luck Kim today!!!! Hope you get that bfp!

Good luck to all the newbies on the 2WW!

Moocat dont give up yet I got implantation on the Mon - Weds before test day on sun so keep going!

Tracy - honey I am so sorry for your BFN. Having been there myself I understand what you must be going through. Take time out and then plan ahead, good to keep yourself focused on your end goal, get some feedback from your clinic, then see how you feel. Take care xxx

Amberboo - glad to see you are being positive despite the BFN, its always good to have a next stage plan!  Welcome to Reprofit!

Off to see midwife this am, those hcg levels best be done today or I'll go mental.  I can see myself already buying ano. digi test!  Im supposedly 5 wks today so want to book scan too, tho' nervous as no hcg results yet.  Back and legs bit bad last night but bearable.  Bit this am, but I cn put up with whatever I have to, just want some answers this am, or Stepan (my consultant) will be emailing them direct let alone me asking where hcgs are!

Kathy xxx


----------



## sabah m

Hi amberpoo - sorry to hear your news, its nice to have future plans but it still hurts  

Kim - really hope you are out celebrating xxx


----------



## sarahdru

test date 12/5/2010
icsi
xx


----------



## loripori

Hey Kim - Im with Sabah - hope youre out celebrating - lots of love honey...

Amberpoo - sending lots of love to you - look aftyer yourself xxxx

Good luck Kathy for those HCG levels!

Love to everyone and best wishes.


----------



## smilingandwishing

Amberboo - lots of hugs to you. You are wonderful for being positive and I hope you find the cash. 

Kim - everything is crossed for you.

Moocat  - try to stay positive - there is still a good chance it could work out - you hear of people having implantation bleeds really late - I read on one thread that some had it past 5 weeks and the doctor said it was embies bedding in further.

Me - I'm just keeping going with the wait    Can I ask - can the Cyclogest give you a really foul taste in your mouth - it seems no matter how many time brush my teeth my mouth feels really stale - anyone else got this 

Smiling xxx


----------



## Kim1977

Hi All  

Got my result....      !!!

OMG I can't believe it...the nurse just rang and said my HCG is 255 which is really high considering I am only 10dp5dt soooooo she thinks both have implanted and it could be twins!!!!  I have never ever prayed so much and cried so much in 1 week.  Just hope they stay snug for the next 8 months.

Thanks you everyone for your support over the last 2 weeks I don't know how I would have coped without you.

Lots of luck and prayers to those still waiting to test...remember miracles do happen!

Love
Kim xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Kim ~ I am so pleased for you! Congratz sweetie.

*Can I remind all you lucky ladies that this is a 2ww thread, not for pregnancy, HCG results or pregnancy symptoms. Please remember that not all have been so fortunate.
Please take a look at our fab 'bun in the oven' part of FF CLICK HERE, all pregnancy related chat should be done there.

Please feel free to stay for advice and support!! We love to have some positiveness on this thread.

Natalie xx
Your loving mod *


----------



## oCandie

OMG KIM!!!!!  I TOLD YOU DIDNT I!!!!

Congratulations, i am so so so pleased for you!! me u and coully pregnancy buddies!!!! 

Omg im so happy hehe


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc

Hi

omg Kim

I really felt for you in the 2WW - that must have been awful.

Really happy to see your post today - your hcg is a great result

Fee
xx


----------



## Kim1977

Thank you all for your wonderful messages.  

Yes oCandie me you and Coully pg buddies!  Be sure to invite me on your chats!!!

Kim xxx


----------



## smilingandwishing

Massive congratulations Kim!!!


----------



## amberboo

Yay kim, I knew it, sooooo chuffed for you. 

Xxxx


----------



## libby29

Well something really odd is happening with me and i dont know whether to let myself get excited or not. As some of you will know i had my 2nd BFN on 15th april   i started AF that day too. Well since then have only had a few days here and there of light bleeding but very red. To cut a long story short i have been sick 3 days in a trot at 5pm while starting to make dinner   I had a test left over from test day so used it tonight to stop me thinking crazy thoughts   Well it was only a bloody great   wasnt it. I was sat on the end of the bed in complete and utter shock when hubby came home and found me. I didnt have to say anything as he saw what was in my hand. We both were and are still very nervous about getting excited so off he went to get another test. He actually brought 5 bless him . Well all 5 are     Going to phone clinic first thing in the morning and tell them. Surely this has to be right as 6 tests surely cant be wrong, Can they I want to jump and cry and thank the lord and celebrate with hubby but cant as i feel my life never works out how i want it so if i celebrate it could all be taken away or maybe wrong somehow. frustratingly hubby couldnt get any digital tests to tell you how many weeks you are as i feel this would have been just what we needed to prove to us that the most wonderful miracle in the world has actually happened to us. I am now almost 2 wks past test day, surely i would have picked up more symptoms b4 my sickness started if i was preg.
What do you all think?


----------



## libby29

Sorry ladies!
Just read skybreeze's post about this being a 2ww thread and not an announcement thread and feel terrible. I just wanted to know what you think as this is the only thread i have used as only just come out off 2ww.
So sorry folks for being an insensitive plank


----------



## nw_76

Hey don't feel bad, sharing positive news really helps us poor old bfns keep going. Brilliant news and I can imagine the shock!! Fingers crossed for a healthy 8-9 months of bubba growing - woooo hoooo


----------



## smilingandwishing

Libby - wonderful, wonderful news!!!!  Of course this section is about 2ww but we all want to know the results!!!

It sounds like you should be giving a sigh of relief and celebrating.

Much love to you

Smiling xxx


----------



## olgakorbut

Hello Everyone, just catching up from this morning!

Sarahdrucongrats on being PUPO and joining the mad 2WW!

SandW the taste you have is quite common, to do with drugs but also something else and cant remember what midwife said it was called this am. I had metal taste in my mouth last time and this, especially during first week. But bits on and off since.  Dont worry all quite normal and a good sign!

Kim - I new it, just knew it!! congrats on your BFP!  wonderful news to read matey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

Libby congrats on your miracle, thats great to hear!

Thanks for the note Natalie, can understand your thoughts and having been at the BFN end quite a few times I understand peoples feelings.  

anyway going to say bye to you all on hear and respect what Natalie says, Im still on Reprofit Mar/Apr if you want to visit there.

good luck to everybody, hope some of what Ive said at times has helped some out and those not considering going abroad, to reprofit even, happy to help!

love and hugs
Kathy xxxx


----------



## waywardstork

Morning everyone.

BFN for me this morning.  Been spotting since the weekend, so not suprised.   

Good luck to the other testers today!   

xxx
waywardstork


----------



## pinksterp

Hi all BFP for me.  I can't believe it at all and haven't stopped crying since.  I really want to thank FF so so so so much.  I really don't know what I would have done without it over the past little while.  I haven't posted that much myself, but I think I've read almost every single article to be found across the whole site and when I have had a panic and posted everyone has been so amazingly friendly.  I've been rather obsessive over it!  

Just to give a bit of details on me in case it helps anyone.  Trying to conceive naturally for over 4 years, but accessing treatment has been difficult / impossible for me.  My husband and I do development and aid work in difficult countries with civil wars and humanitarian emergencies.  We're both English, we just live and work overseas.  Getting time off to come here and do fertility treatment for me has been difficult.  Anyway in the end I just left the job and came here on my own without my husband and did a course of treatment.  He's 14 hours away by plane and land vehicle, so I've been quite alone here - apart from FF!  He just came for the week to do 'his bit' - he would have stayed longer but we thought if it didn't work, and if I were to need to do more treatments then we should save his holiday up to come back here.  

Anyway, it has worked first time, and I have cried a lot.

FF I can't say thank you enough.  I wish everyone the best.

XXXX


----------



## sabah m

Congrats to all BFPs, Libby what wonderful news, so happy for you xxxxx  Pink-relieved this was your time especially in such tough circumstances xxx


Wayward - sorry hun, its hard, it hurts but it will be ok (I'm now 2 weeks on from BFN too)    

Sorry Natalie - have removed my earlier post


----------



## libby29

waywardstork  i'm so sorry hun   its such a horrid time isnt it and so unfair. I really understand how low you feel but miracles really can happen so never say never.
pinksterp congratulations on your great bfp, bet you cant stop smiling   

As for me i phoned the clinic this morning to tell them about whats happened and they seemed just as shocked as us   They said that it is not unheard of as implantation may well of just happened quite late and therefor hcg didnt have time to rise enough to show on hpt on test day. How screwed up is this 2ww ay   Well i am going for a blood test in the morn and they said they will see if the doc wants to scan aswell   I have done another test today (spending a fortune on these damn pee sticks ) and it seems to be a slightly lighter line than the ones yesterday, dont know if thats something to worry about or not. So untill i have my appointment tomoz i guess i'm still waiting to find out


----------



## EllieGP

Hi Everyone,

I had my ET yesterday, but its not a 2WW for me, just 12 days as they will let them go to blasto after the thaw. The clinic and we were amazed that all 4 snow babies that we thawed survived and made it to blasto. The two best blastos are snuggling in now, but we couldn't refreeze the other two as they weren't doing so well. Just wish I could have had all of them . 

Now I'm following Zita West's advice, rest, positive thinking, lots and lots of water, this is going to work!!!

I lost my wonderful Dad in January, so I know he is watching over me and my snow babies.

Can't wait till 10 May.

Good luck to all of you 

Ellie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nikki0703

morning ladies, i was very very naughty and tested this morning and got a  
maybe i should of waited but i woke up this morning feelin sick, but im only 8dp3dt, do u girls think it is defo a +? wish i hadnt of done it now should of waited!!!!! x


----------



## Cbelle1

hi nikki

congrats on BFP!!! 

how big was your trigger? which test did you use?

chelle
xx


----------



## nikki0703

i think it was 1ml, and i used a clear blue digital which i have heard are the best!!!!


----------



## borah

HI everyone, 

I am now officially in the 2ww - got 2 embies put back this morning.  Here goes the madness.
COngrats to everyone who has  .  Anyone got any suggestions what I should be doing to help


----------



## gemgem55

HI All

saldly we got our BFN this morning, OTD was Friday but we tested a day late as I was away from home.  I was pretty convinced in my final week that this was going to be the result as I just didn't feel any different.  AF still hasn't arrived though and I've had no bleeding throughout so the clinic have asked me to carry on with the meds and re test on Tuesday   

We did say we wouldn't go for a third attempt becuase of finances but both of us have completely changed our mind this morning and are currently hatching plans to raise £5K!

Congrats to all the BFP's, you definitely kept my spirits up and positive thoughts a plenty, and although I was not a frequent poster just reading everyones experiences has been so helpfull and supportive   

Good luck to the remaining 2ww...there's lots of baby dust floating around to grant plenty more BFP's!!

Hopefully be back soon for our next try

xx


----------



## moocat

Hi everyone, hope you are all well!

Congratulations to all of those who have got BFP!! and bigs to those who got BFN xx

Sadly i got a BFN this morning. Both completely gutted, but its what i had been expecting as i have been bleeding heavily for the last couple of days. Will phone the clinic on monday and see where we go from here.

Good luck to the rest of you 

xx


----------



## oshboshers

nikki0703 said:


> morning ladies, i was very very naughty and tested this morning and got a
> maybe i should of waited but i woke up this morning feelin sick, but im only 8dp3dt, do u girls think it is defo a +? wish i hadnt of done it now should of waited!!!!! x


Hello my test date is the 6th and i was doing tests last week as i am so weak lol, I tested bfp and got really excited only for the line 2 dissapear days later . i was told i was the trigger that made it positive. I have did a test everyday and was bfn yesterday but a very faint line was showing this morning. I am going to do the digital tomoro morning to see wat it brings, fingers crossed and good luck with yours it ere to stay xxx


----------



## minimay

Congrats on all the BFP   

Sorry for all the BFN   

Im going for FET on thursday. Have to admit I'm not looking forward to the 2ww but glad I've got all you girls for support 

Love and  

Mx


----------



## pinky2

Hi Ladies,

I'm new to FF!  Having IVF for the first time, had my ET on the 28 April, and will be testing on 12 May.  Only 1 little embryo put back in, as the embryologist believed it to be a good grade and size etc.  So far I've been quite positive about the whole process and keep thinking it will work - is this wrong??  However today I'm a little less positive as I have no symptoms what so ever.  

It would be lovely to hear from other ladies currently going through the 2ww!

Pinky2 xx


----------



## smilingandwishing

Hello All

Congrats to BFPs and   for BFNs

*Moocat* very sorry to hear your BFN news. Good for you, for being positive and turning your thoughts to how you achieve next steps - lots of good vibes that the route to the cash is an easy one. 

*Gemgem55 * - I have fingers and toes crossed that Monday brings you some good news.

*Waywardstork * - big hugs to you.

Congratulations to *Pinksterp* and to *Libby * - the good news inspires us all - it can happen.

*EllieGP* - welcome to 2WW - although you have shorter time to wait - you've come to a great place for support. Your dad will be watching over you - good luck for the 10th - only a few days behind me.

*Borah* - welcome. You'll find lots of advice on things you can do to help on the crazy 2WW - the main idea seems to be to eat a good balanced diet, make sure you're getting the vitamins and minerals you need especially folic acid, Vit D and selenium, drink loads of water and try to get a good night's sleep.

*Minimay * - Goodluck for Thursday!!

*Nikki0703* - congratulations on your BFP. It is really early, but hold on to the great news. Try not to test again until your OTD or you'll drive yourself mad. I've purposefully not bought a test yet because I'm not sure I have the will power to leave one alone if it is the house.

As for me - I still trying to practise my positive thinking. I think the second week feels tougher - I have had some cramps and a bit of an AF feeling - BUT I know that this can be a good sign as many women have cramping in this second week and go on to get a BFP - so I keep telling myself all is well.

Sending hugs and good luck to you all.

Smiling xx


----------



## eknowles

hi all 
well i had bfn this morning on first response test gutted.  not started bleeding yet butpressume this will come now finished taking pesseries..
gemgem - should i have continued taking meds?? they didn;t mention anything but didn't ask if i had started bleeding or not??
em xx


----------



## linzerella

Hi everyone i am currently on 2WW i posted a while a go on here but i am currently poting alot on cycle buddy, however i always keep an eye on this thread too.

I had a bizzare feeling last night. I woke up at 4am in the morning and couldnt get back to sleep. i was hot, (.)(.)s were swollen adn sore and cramps were quite strong, it felt like the worst ever  AF was on its way but luckily it hasnt come. Has anyone ever had these symptoms before but still got a BFP?

Also my clinic did ET on the 24th April and my OTD is the 5th of may. Why have they not made me a full 2ww?? will this give me enough time to get strong hcg of pregnancy? Why do some clinics do this?
Also if my ET was sat morning at 10am does that make me 7dp3dt or 8dp3dt?

Thanks for any help on this?

Good luck to all BFPS and so sorry for the BFNs... its devastating

xx


----------



## dreamermel

Hi linzeralla - they count the 14 days from ec not et, I had my ec on 18th April and test 2 May, you're 3 days later than me both sides, so it's completely perfect. Also the crampiness you describe sounds really positive; it is on day 9/10 which could be implantation. Don't worry if you get a tiny bleed, as it could be implantation bleeding (which I hope I had this afternoon as a late implantation cos I had 10 mins cramping yesterday and thought my af was due, but it went away and I went out as planned!). Also remember the progesterone you are taking accounts for many of the symptoms and general weirdness...its a really tough time, so just keep going, do stuff that keeps your mind busy and cross fingers, toes and everything else. xxx Mel


----------



## oshboshers

hi all so mixed up this morning , Started to bleed a tiny but got a big fat bfp on my digital test .

i am so happy but again really worried, wish everyone else on the 2ww also a great bfp xx


----------



## Pepperminty

Hi ladies just a quick update really, i have been bleeding heavy now since yesterday. Af cramp been bad. Test day not till friday so pretty convinced all over for me. Truly truly gutted. Good luck to everyone else still waiting XXX


----------



## linzerella

Thanks dreamermel.... you have made me not worry so much. IS it not your test date today? how did you get on?

After reading nicki0703 had tested on her 8dp3dt i tested this morning as i am now on 8dp3dt and got a big fat BFN feel totally deflated and im more convinced that it hasnt worked for me. Should i give up hope or is it too early?

Oshbooshers- you  have tested early too and got a BFP thats great!! I wouldnt worry too much about the bleeding you read alot on here that woman bleed and still have a successful pregnancy

xx


----------



## smilingandwishing

*Osboshers*
Try not to worry - you are in week 4 and implantation usually happens around day 7 -12 after fertilisation. When implantation happens you can get cramps very similar to AF and also implantation bleeds which are usually light and brown or pink. So this could be good news for you.

*Pepperminty * - again you've got a while to go to OTD - as you'll see from my note to Oshboshers - I say normally all the time. Having driven myself mad in the last 1.5 weeks I have been reading posts on this site like a maniac and the thing that strikes me the most is that this process is not scientific. People's experiences are all so different and whilst heavy bleeding is not a good sign there are women on here that have experienced that and gone on to have a BFP - so don't give up hope!!

Hugs to you both 

Smiling xx


----------



## oshboshers

Thanks everyone,

pep you are due to test the day after me and i think we got late tests really cos normally 2ww goes from ec and ours is from et . I used an early digital test suppose to be the best, i tested negative yesterday and positive today i got a twin pack lol.   I called the clinic and he told me to take an extra supos to be on the safe side , i would do the same if i where you does loose faith i can se a bfp for you good luck x


----------



## dreamermel

Hi linzerella - don't worry about your test today because it's prob too early. You really do need to wait the 14 days post ec, because the hcg released won't be high enough to register this early, if its one baby. It's prob the case that early positives are from twins because the hcg amount is higher. Stay sane, and just try to relax as much as possible. We are holding on to urine test on Tues morning, which is the start of day 15. If we coudl we could have done a blood test today, but as its sunday, blah blah. My feeling is that either it has worked or it hasn't and I can't control the outcome and just pray that it has worked. So Tues morning it is. Keep the faith. x Mel


----------



## sandy39

- I'm here to join the 2ww madness again... had 3 embies ( 2 8-cell and 1 7- cell) transfered today. Am sat here upset and hopeful.... this 2nd cycle has been totally different to my first and now instead of 2x400mg suppositries they have started me on the injections but will try anything for that elusive . Wishing everyone on here a positive result.
Sandy 
xx


----------



## iwannabigbelly

Help girls!  please can i jump in on thread??

stats
trigger 19th april 11:30pm  6500iu overtrille
EC 21st april
5day ET 26th april
test 10th may

so i am 6dp5dt

started bleeding/spotting this afternoon

brown then light pink it is a dark colour now but hard to determine cause done crinone tonight. its there everytime i wipe, and is couple of spots on panty liner
so when we got home (was out aswell, reall nice-not) done a pg test and it came up straight away positive. fainter than control, but no squinting needed! it was an early detecting test 10miu 
whats going on , i am going out of my mind. the trigger must have gone out of system by now. i read some where that it goes 1000iu a day!!!
am i pg, what shall i do. been resting this evening

is it too late for implantation bleeding? how long would implantation bleeding last?

iwabb xx
i will do a test with my first wee tomorrow morning


----------



## Violet66

Iwannabigbelly - i think you've miscalculated your test date. 

If you had EC on 21st april - your test dates would be yesterday or today


----------



## sandy39

I agree, i think the test date mite be slightly different to yr date - from egg collection i wud have made it the 4/5th of may to test ( I had EC on the 29th and my test date is the 14th) - so don't want to raise yr hopes but if it was me I wud be thinking i had a  . 
Love sandy xx


----------



## sandy39

sorry, last post was for the attention of Iwannabigbelly x
Sandy x


----------



## dreamermel

Hi - I had ec on 18 april, et on 21st and I could have tested sunday for a hcg or tomorrow for an accurate pee test, so doing that in the morning, so I think Iwannabigbelly, you've got a BFP...go get a hcg in the morning my love and pray it works out. Don't know why I'm so calm - before the storm I guess...xxx Mel


----------



## oshboshers

Hi iwannabigbelly,

I done a test yesterday and got bfp , i had ec on the 20th and got told to 
do test the 6th , some say 14 days after ec and some 14 days after et.  i would try a test can't hurt although if bfn keep trying till the 14 days after et.



Good luck


----------



## kellys

Hi all, sorry for not posting anything, Had a blood test at GPs on OTD 21 Apr 10, only just got the result whilst I was away and the HCG level was 2, also had my AF on 21 Apr for approx 4 days so a BFN for me.  We are disappointed and haven't decided to try again yet.

Thank you for all your support and posts they have really helped during this cycle of IVF.

Kellys


----------



## oshboshers

hi everyone,


so sorry Kelly's and you not trying again, it so harsh you poor thing  

good luck for any plans you might make in the future and the rest of your life


----------



## iwannabigbelly

thanks girls!!

but honestly 10th may is my otd!!  its on a letter and everything!!  my clinic do it 19 days past ec!!

well woke up with full af, reall nasty!!

anyway done another test this moring and bfp!! the pink line was very visable through the slightly reddy stick/sample sorry for tmi!!

done another test this afternoon and still bfp even tho went for wee half an hour before i did sample so something is happening!

what on earth is going on!!!
phoned clinic and they said to just carry on as normal and test on otd!!
so it could be
a) i am one of those women who still have a period whilst preggers
b) my embies are snuggling in so deep i am bleeding!
c) its my period and i have faulty tests
d) i was preg for a bit and they are both coming away
e) both took but one is coming away

answers on a postcard please!! 

just have to wait another week for true result! but whether u agree or not i will be testing every day!! i need to cause if i am having another chem pg i need clinic to know and help me through it next time!

sorry for your bfn kelly

sorry i gate crashed with my problems but i am in turmoil and everyone is so lovely to reply, thankyou 

iwabb xx


----------



## oshboshers

iwannabigbelly, it does look really good for you   .  my test date is 6th which again is 16 days after ec , did you do a bfn test before it to make sure the trigger is out of you system, it should be now like   for you keep the bfp


----------



## iwannabigbelly

thanks Osh xxx  yeah i done 2 tests earlier last week which were bfn purely to see if trigger had gone!
but my bleeding is proper bleeding. had this last time aswell ! trying to stay positive but its so hard 

thanks for your replies xxxx


----------



## smilingandwishing

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all well.

I'm trying hard to stay positive but struggling tonight - I have those familiar AF feelings in my belly and back.  I know a BFP can still happen and am hanging on to that but it is sooo hard!!

Sorry for no personals tonight.

Love and luck to everyone

Smiling xxx


----------



## Mel35

Hi Everyone,

We had our first fresh cycle IVF in April. 20 Apr EC, 25 Apr blastocyst transfer. Unfortunatley I had period pains from the day after the transfer and since Sat I had some brown discharge, which became brown/pink light bleeding today. I don't know if being on progesteron pessaries makes any difference or not. Our test is on 06 May. At the moment I feel gutted.
Wishing everyone all the luck on the world and happiness. 
Mel x


----------



## shani10

Hi everyone

Hugs to those with bfn and yay to those with bfp x

I had 2 top grade blastos put onboard yest, now for the 2ww, didnt make it past 6dp/t last time so   i make it the whole 9 months this time!! test date is the 16th may, fingers crossed x

shani x


----------



## Pepperminty

Mel/iwabb perhaps we should start new group 'bleeding in 2ww but still hopeful' i know how it feels ladies, now on day 4 bleed and test not till friday. Haven't been brave enough to test, don't want to see the result either way  but i know i shall have to soon. XXX trying to hold it all together for sake of dh and he for me i expect! 

Gosh it is cold out today, wish hadn't missed the bus as now have 20min wait!


----------



## oshboshers

mel and iwab loads of      from me x

and shani good luck to you aswell it does drag but bear with it


----------



## Skybreeze

Hello ladies

Your new home is this way CLICK HERE

Happy Chatting xxxx


----------

